# NSW State Sponsorship Invitations FINANCIAL YEAR 2020-21



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello All,

Welcome to the NSW SS Invitation Thread for 2020-21 Financial Year. As the financial year in Australia comes to an end, I am creating this thread for the next year. There were several who received their invites in 2019-20 and hopefully many more will receive their invites in the coming year. The past year has been trying and frustrating for many especially due to the pandemic. But, hopefully this year will get better as the days pass by. 

Economies of several countries have taken a hit including that of AU. Historically, AU has relied on immigration as one of their instruments to boost their GDP and I hope they continue to do so. In these times of uncertainty, let us all try to be patient and stay positive as much as possible. The immigration process is exhaustive and resource consuming but rewarding in the end. 

Please keep your posts relevant, as accurate as possible and civil. I would also like to request all the veteran members to support, guide and contribute as always.

We are all here for our future. 

Good luck!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*Creating jobs the highest priority as unemployment edges up due to covid-19*

Interesting read. See attached.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*Job creation to drive nsw economic recovery*

This as well.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

*All the best guys*



ajnewbie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Welcome to the NSW SS Invitation Thread for 2020-21 Financial Year. As the financial year in Australia comes to an end, I am creating this thread for the next year. There were several who received their invites in 2019-20 and hopefully many more will receive their invites in the coming year. The past year has been trying and frustrating for many especially due to the pandemic. But, hopefully this year will get better as the days pass by.
> 
> ...


Hello AJ, Thanks for creating this thread. Lets hope for the best in the coming year. All the best Guys. 
I have submitted EOI for 190SS from NSW , DOE 12th June 2020 . Hope the new FY brings some good news for all aspirants. :fingerscrossed:

Here is some news published today. 
Australian visas: What's changing from July 1 and impact on international students and skilled migrants


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*NSW is currently closed to applications*

News Flash:

_"NSW will open to new nominations once the Commonwealth Department of Home Affairs provides us with an allocation of positions for 2020-21. *Invitation rounds for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) will also commence at this time.*

At this stage we are unable to advise when this will occur. Please continue to monitor our website for updates."_

Hopefully this year will be better than the last. Good luck to all!


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

ISCAH-

Migration Program 2020/21
------------------------------------

Message from the Migration Institute of Australia - 

2020-21 Migration planning levels and allocations
As members will be aware the Federal Budget has been deferred until 4 October 2020 due to the impact of the COVID 19 pandemic. This has implications for all government departments dependent on the financial allocations made as part of the Budget decisions. An economic and fiscal update will be provided by the Treasurer on 23 July 2020.

It is expected that the Department will consider changes to the Migration Program Planning Levels for 2020-21 due to the COVID-19 situation and higher levels of unemployment within the Australian workforce.
Migration numbers and state/territory nomination places have also been impacted, as well as the announcement of any changes to the occupation lists.

In the interim, the Department has indicated that the 2019-20 Migration Program settings will remain in place until further notice and will also shortly announce how state/territory nominations will be managed in the lead up to the October Budget.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> ISCAH-
> 
> Migration Program 2020/21
> ------------------------------------
> ...


 So checking immigration news till July 23 will be of no use then.


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

So as per various reports above will it be right to assume that NSW will start giving invitations only after OCT 2020??


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Nailed said:


> So as per various reports above will it be right to assume that NSW will start giving invitations only after OCT 2020??


It’s still grey atm. Different theories floating around. 

States might get a go ahead to open nominations from early Aug but the actual cap will only be known in Oct. That could mean two things: 

1) Invitations start being issued only after Oct 

OR

2) States start inviting from Aug but issue very few invites to critical sector occupations only. And potentially only onshore people. 

The only clear thing as of now is that nothing’s happening until next month! 

So sit back and relax 😄


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

" The Director, Migration Assistance Policy Section, Immigration Policy Framework Branch, Immigration and Community Protection Policy Division, Immigration and Settlement Services Group from the Department of Home Affairs has provided this response to Migration Alliance:

The State and Territory nominated visa programs will play an important part in Australia’s economic recovery and continue to be a part of the Migration Program. The Australian Government is considering how best to shape the Migration Program into the future to drive economic growth and support job creation. Nominations will be made available to States and Territories in line with these considerations, in the following categories:

Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190).
Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (Provisional) (subclass 491).
Business Innovation and Investment Program.
With regard to the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) (Family Sponsored) (subclass 491), the Government is closely monitoring migration and visa settings to ensure they are consistent with public health measures, are flexible and do not displace job opportunities for Australians so that Australia can deal with the immediate and post recovery impacts of COVID-19. Targeted invitation rounds have continued each month and prioritise skills which are in critical need and will aid Australia’s economic recovery. "

Copied from Migration Alliance


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> " The Director, Migration Assistance Policy Section, Immigration Policy Framework Branch, Immigration and Community Protection Policy Division, Immigration and Settlement Services Group from the Department of Home Affairs has provided this response to Migration Alliance:
> 
> The State and Territory nominated visa programs will play an important part in Australia’s economic recovery and continue to be a part of the Migration Program. The Australian Government is considering how best to shape the Migration Program into the future to drive economic growth and support job creation. Nominations will be made available to States and Territories in line with these considerations, in the following categories:
> 
> ...


Sounds like hope to me!!


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

What happens if one changes employers before receiving pre-invite? I’m aware it’s not a problem as long as one works in the same occupation code and the EOI is promptly updated. 

But what documents would be required from the new employer as part of the 1) pre-invite submission 2) visa lodging 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What happens if one changes employers before receiving pre-invite? I’m aware it’s not a problem as long as one works in the same occupation code and the EOI is promptly updated.
> 
> ...


Give your Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

nb said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys,
> ...


135112


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What happens if one changes employers before receiving pre-invite? I’m aware it’s not a problem as long as one works in the same occupation code and the EOI is promptly updated.
> 
> ...


If you change employers, and you want to claim points for experience , you should get reassessed 
If you claim points without reassessment, it’s a huge risk 

If you don’t want to claim points for the new employment, then no need for reassessment 

Cheers


----------



## Nishi1270 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello Nb
I'm currently working as a Developer. In january 2020 i have applied for Acs skill assessment in that i got positive outcome. when i'm applying for assessment i have mentioned that my experience as follows: Developer : July 2018 - July 2019
and there is Gap of 3 months for next role in the same company.
Developer : November 2019- present .
But ACS gives me the assessment for 1.5 years ( they considered it from july 2018 to November 2019) 
I have noticed that mistake now ( in June 2020) my question is what can i do with the skill assessment letter. 
can i request new letter from ACS?? is there any affect on My EOI if I'm invited ? Thanks


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> If you change employers, and you want to claim points for experience , you should get reassessed
> If you claim points without reassessment, it’s a huge risk
> 
> If you don’t want to claim points for the new employment, then no need for reassessment
> ...


OK...In my case I won't be getting any extra points with the new employer as I've just crossed 8 years. So I wouldn't get reassessed. 

Hypothetical situation: So If I change employers on Oct 1st, update my EOI to show employment only till Sep 30 and pre-invite comes on Nov 25th, would it be an issue with the state if I showed employment only till Sep 30? Also the same with final visa lodging? 

Just wondering if the state and DHA expect one to show proof that they are currently employed in the same profession. As the period from Oct 1 to Nov 25 would be then be a gap. 

Thanks NB!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

NB said:


> If you change employers, and you want to claim points for experience , you should get reassessed
> If you claim points without reassessment, it’s a huge risk
> 
> If you don’t want to claim points for the new employment, then no need for reassessment
> ...


Hi NB,
I did assessment from VETASSES and they had deducted 1 year experience. This August 1st I will be gaining 5 points as I am completing 6 years experience in the same firm. I had got positive assessment with Salary certifucate, slips, account statements and Income tax return. Didn't have PF statement or form 16 as employer is reluctant for PF and TDS as my salary comes within non taxable limit. Should these be enough proof for me to claim the extra 5 points or will they ask for more? I lost 5 points last month due to age, so these 5 points are crucial.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nishi1270 said:


> Hello Nb
> I'm currently working as a Developer. In january 2020 i have applied for Acs skill assessment in that i got positive outcome. when i'm applying for assessment i have mentioned that my experience as follows: Developer : July 2018 - July 2019
> and there is Gap of 3 months for next role in the same company.
> Developer : November 2019- present .
> ...


You started working from July 2018 and ACS allowed you to claim points for experience from July 2018 ?

Really surprised if you have not graduated from Australia 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> OK...In my case I won't be getting any extra points with the new employer as I've just crossed 8 years. So I wouldn't get reassessed.
> 
> Hypothetical situation: So If I change employers on Oct 1st, update my EOI to show employment only till Sep 30 and pre-invite comes on Nov 25th, would it be an issue with the state if I showed employment only till Sep 30? Also the same with final visa lodging?
> 
> ...


Under 190 not to Claim points for experience becomes tricky
If you show in the EOI that you are employed in an unrelated job, the state may not issue you a preinvite and sponsor you

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Architect Joe said:


> Hi NB,
> I did assessment from VETASSES and they had deducted 1 year experience. This August 1st I will be gaining 5 points as I am completing 6 years experience in the same firm. I had got positive assessment with Salary certifucate, slips, account statements and Income tax return. Didn't have PF statement or form 16 as employer is reluctant for PF and TDS as my salary comes within non taxable limit. Should these be enough proof for me to claim the extra 5 points or will they ask for more? I lost 5 points last month due to age, so these 5 points are crucial.


Will you be submitting a reference letter ?
How big is the company ?
Employees, turnover, web presence?

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > OK...In my case I won't be getting any extra points with the new employer as I've just crossed 8 years. So I wouldn't get reassessed.
> ...


Ok...but the new company I might join will be 100% related occupation only. 

So then, question is would the state send invite If I show myself as currently unemployed? 

The reason I’m asking is it may be very tricky to get reference letter from a new employer in the first few months....


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

NB said:


> Will you be submitting a reference letter ?
> How big is the company ?
> Employees, turnover, web presence?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, reference letter I will get. Company has a staff strength of 14 including two Architects , also there are other contract staff and workers which varies. There is a decent website. Projects worth at least 10 crore INR per year being done I assume, not able to get a detailed financial of the firm.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Architect Joe said:


> Yes, reference letter I will get. Company has a staff strength of 14 including two Architects , also there are other contract staff and workers which varies. There is a decent website. Projects worth at least 10 crore INR per year being done I assume, not able to get a detailed financial of the firm.


In that case you should be reasonably safe

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

NB said:


> In that case you should be reasonably safe
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much, was getting worried due to recent stringent measures. I had two more doubts. 
Would keeping my expired GRE score 329 and GATE rank 326 in EOI make any difference. Should I upload them?

My husband had got 1 year ban from EA allegedly for plagiarism for his own project works. He is not working in Engineering field now for last 7 years. Has B.Tech and near 4 year experience in tech field. We just need positive assessment for 5 points. 
There were two sentences in his CDR which were similar to internet contents. This was nothing like copying. But just similarity. We are assuming that this silly mistake we overlooked might be the reason as the work is original and they don't explain beyond a sentence. My doubt is, is it ok if the same CDR is submitted again after the ban after correcting? There was mentioning in the assessment that they are not informing DOHA for one time. If there is plagiarism alleged again and DOHA is informed will it affect my EOI?
Sorry for the long post. Asking this for months in various forums in vain.


----------



## Nishi1270 (Jun 15, 2020)

NB said:


> Nishi1270 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Nb
> ...


 i'm Graduated from Australian University and yes they considered it from July 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Architect Joe said:


> Thank you very much, was getting worried due to recent stringent measures. I had two more doubts.
> Would keeping my expired GRE score 329 and GATE rank 326 in EOI make any difference. Should I upload them?
> 
> My husband had got 1 year ban from EA allegedly for plagiarism for his own project works. He is not working in Engineering field now for last 7 years. Has B.Tech and near 4 year experience in tech field. We just need positive assessment for 5 points.
> ...


No idea about EA

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Ok...but the new company I might join will be 100% related occupation only.
> 
> So then, question is would the state send invite If I show myself as currently unemployed?
> 
> The reason I’m asking is it may be very tricky to get reference letter from a new employer in the first few months....


As I said tricky
I doubt anyone can tell you for sure

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nishi1270 said:


> Hello Nb
> I'm currently working as a Developer. In january 2020 i have applied for Acs skill assessment in that i got positive outcome. when i'm applying for assessment i have mentioned that my experience as follows: Developer : July 2018 - July 2019
> and there is Gap of 3 months for next role in the same company.
> Developer : November 2019- present .
> ...


Did you declare during ACS assessment application that you were unemployed for 3 months ?

Cheers


----------



## Nishi1270 (Jun 15, 2020)

NB said:


> Nishi1270 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Nb
> ...




Yes, i have clearly mentioned in my company employment reference letter. and stating that one role is from July 2018 - July 2019
and second role is from Nov 2019- Present


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nishi1270 said:


> Yes, i have clearly mentioned in my company employment reference letter. and stating that one role is from July 2018 - July 2019
> and second role is from Nov 2019- Present


Then what is the issue?
In the EOI breakup the entries as per the employment 
Show a 3 months break between the jobs as per actual dates 

Cheers


----------



## Nishi1270 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi Nb,

my question is , Is it OK to Submit the ACS letter with that mistake ( as they considered the GAP In my work experience )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nishi1270 said:


> Hi Nb,
> 
> my question is , Is it OK to Submit the ACS letter with that mistake ( as they considered the GAP In my work experience )


There is no mistake 
You just don’t claim the period you have not worked

Cheers


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Nishi1270 said:


> Hi Nb,
> 
> my question is , Is it OK to Submit the ACS letter with that mistake ( as they considered the GAP In my work experience )


Yes, I agree with NB, there's no mistake...Just because ACS is considering your experience from the specified "Start date", doesn't mean each calendar days or months calculated for experience, you have to key in the exact from and to date in EOI for your respective tenure as you've done during ACS application.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Immigration 2020-21 update: Good news and Bad news

4. When will the Government announce the size and the composition for the 2020-21 Migration Program? 
 In the COVID-19 recovery period, migration will be a key component of Australia’s economic 
recovery. 
 The Australian Government is considering how best to shape the Migration Program to drive 
economic growth and support job creation during this post recovery phase. 
o This will take into consideration the economic conditions in Australia, future skill needs, 
changes in the labour market and the population objectives of states and territories. 
 Until otherwise advised, the existing 2019-20 Migration Program settings will continue to remain in place. 
This means the 2020-21 planning ceiling will be retained at 160,000 places, the level set for the 2019-20 
Migration Program. 
 This includes: 
 108,682 places for the Skill stream.
 47,732 places for the Family stream.
 236 places for the Special Eligibility stream.
 3,350 places for Child visas

2. What impact has COVID-19 had on Net Overseas Migration?
 Border closures have had a significant impact on net overseas migration.
o In comparison to net overseas migration (NOM) for the 2018-19 year, NOM is expected to fall by 30 
per cent in 
2019-20 and even further in 2020-21.
 The Migration Program can change to respond to changing circumstances.


----------



## Mimo20066 (Mar 4, 2020)

This is confusing. Does that mean that states will resume send invitations?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Mimo20066 said:


> This is confusing. Does that mean that states will resume send invitations?


Even they don't know that for sure.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

As it stands, we can get any directions only after 23rd July. By then, we will know whether the rounds gonna start to happen in July/August or it'll drag till the Federal govt budget in October.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*EOIs invited to apply for 190 visa all states 1 January 2019 - 31 January 2020*

List of all EOI's that were issued an invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa nominated by NSW, VIC, QLD, WA, SA,
TAS, NT for the period between 01/01/2019 and 31/01/2020

Please see attached.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*EOIs in submitted status, a subclass 190 visa (NSW) as of 01/02/2020*

EOIs in submitted status, a subclass 190 visa (NSW) as of 01/02/2020 with the following fields a. date of submission b. ANZSCO code of occupation c. occupation name d. total points (75, 80,85,90,95,100 points) e. primary applicant's English proficiency

Please see attached.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*EOIs for subclass 189*

EOIs with submitted status for subclass 189 as of 2 Feb 2020 for all occupations, and EOIs for subclass 189 with invited status for all occupations from 1 Aug 2019 to 2 Feb 2020, with point scores of 75, 80, 85, 90 and 95.

Pl see attached.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> List of all EOI's that were issued an invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa nominated by NSW, VIC, QLD, WA, SA,
> TAS, NT for the period between 01/01/2019 and 31/01/2020
> 
> Please see attached.


are the points quoted with state sponsorship points (+5) ?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Seems there was an invitation round for 189 this morning, also included non-health professionals too....according to Iscah.

Does it mean they would have given the allocations to states ? :/


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Seems there was an invitation round for 189 this morning, also included non-health professionals too....according to Iscah.
> 
> Does it mean they would have given the allocations to states ? :/


It dosen't indicate anything... but they haven't reduced planning level for 20-21Programs so that's a good sign and 2 states have already announced that they will open application in Early August however depend on allocation of quota from Fedral Government. Moreover, there is a budget review on 23-07-20 so there might be an announcement after that..
So without any speculations we need to wait
Thank you.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Good thing about the 189 round today is that there are offshore invites.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> Good thing about the 189 round today is that there are offshore invites.


That's awesome news! 

Do you have the reference link? Will be good to get some insights on the occupations...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> That's awesome news!
> 
> Do you have the reference link? Will be good to get some insights on the occupations...


Right now it will be all unofficial and random
After a few days when Skillselect publish the round details, you will get a clear picture

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Right now it will be all unofficial and random
> After a few days when Skillselect publish the round details, you will get a clear picture
> 
> Cheers



I hope. Skill select hasn't posted any round details since April. 

But we will get to know more in 10 days time anyways... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

NB said:


> Right now it will be all unofficial and random
> After a few days when Skillselect publish the round details, you will get a clear picture
> 
> Cheers


Yes NB, and skill select hasn't been updated since the April 2020 round.

It would be interesting to see that data from May , June and July Round


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> are the points quoted with state sponsorship points (+5) ?


Well, the document says the points include SS points. But, I am not sure.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Well, the document says the points include SS points. But, I am not sure.


It is.

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Architect Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing about the 189 round today is that there are offshore invites.
> ...


Just from 189 july 2020 thread. No official news.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Sorry for this silly question but can't avoid asking it. Many have pointed out that many EOIs might be duplicate or even fake. So from FOI if there is 50 EOIs with 80 points and 25 with 85 how many real ones will be there approximately. I know all the 75 can be good ones but just asking an average estimate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Architect Joe said:


> Sorry for this silly question but can't avoid asking it. Many have pointed out that many EOIs might be duplicate or even fake. So from FOI if there is 50 EOIs with 80 points and 25 with 85 how many real ones will be there approximately. I know all the 75 can be good ones but just asking an average estimate.


1/3 invites go waste
You do the maths

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

NB said:


> 1/3 invites go waste
> You do the maths
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB

Cheers


----------



## sainius (May 22, 2020)

Architect Joe said:


> Thank you very much, was getting worried due to recent stringent measures. I had two more doubts.
> Would keeping my expired GRE score 329 and GATE rank 326 in EOI make any difference. Should I upload them?
> 
> My husband had got 1 year ban from EA allegedly for plagiarism for his own project works. He is not working in Engineering field now for last 7 years. Has B.Tech and near 4 year experience in tech field. We just need positive assessment for 5 points.
> ...


Hi,

I have positive assessment from EA.
Regarding your case, as per my experience with EA, they are very particular about CDR's, and you need to take utmost care this time, don't just resubmit.
Andi have noticed that the actual content sometimes doesn't matter but plagiarism do....so i advise you to resubmit your CDR but only after rewriting...just understand that carefully ....only the words need to be different, summary or sense can be same.
Means write a brand new CDR for same project but with different vocabulary, i know its quite tedious task...but its worth 5 points.

And also, i am not sure plagiarism found in one or all three CDR's
Usually EA doesn't let you know which one was rejected and candidate is asked to submit all three again, in that case do the same with all three CDR's.

Good luck


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

sainius said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For CDRs re-writing using spinbot makes for easy paraphrasing and then use Viper to get a plag check!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

sainius said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have positive assessment from EA.
> Regarding your case, as per my experience with EA, they are very particular about CDR's, and you need to take utmost care this time, don't just resubmit.
> ...


Thank you very much. The career episodes were a little bit complex ones too which he had done with his team at work. Now planning to submit simple ones he completely done on his own as per our MARA'ss advice. They also told to get less technical and more specific on effort put. That way we can be sure too. Last time a bit of overlooking details cost heavily. Never thought about plagiarism angle. Is it fine if college main project is submitted? Or does EA expect bigger ones?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> For CDRs re-writing using spinbot makes for easy paraphrasing and then use Viper to get a plag check!


 Thank you. Will try Viper for sure.


----------



## Kpkbsg (May 17, 2020)

Managed to upgrade my English competency to Superior, so that's 10 additional points for my EOI.

I have 90 points for subclass 190, and 100 points for 491 - financial investment adviser.

And now we wait......


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kpkbsg said:


> Managed to upgrade my English competency to Superior, so that's 10 additional points for my EOI.
> 
> I have 90 points for subclass 190, and 100 points for 491 - financial investment adviser.
> 
> And now we wait......


Are you onshore or offshore ?

Cheers


----------



## Kpkbsg (May 17, 2020)

Offshore, unfortunately.

I managed to get a few calls from private banks there but they needed someone who already had working rights


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Apparently the new occupation lists will be posted in the coming weeks latest by early Aug. 

Anyone who finds it please post it here! 

All the best!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

It will come before October?
Is there any news about this?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> It will come before October?
> Is there any news about this?


A UK paper has published about this. And it is in line with what SA has put on their website. 

No information on when rounds will start though. But with the Occupation list we will atleast know if we’re in or out this financial year!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> A UK paper has published about this. And it is in line with what SA has put on their website.
> 
> No information on when rounds will start though. But with the Occupation list we will atleast know if we’re in or out this financial year!


Cool. It will be relief if the occupation gets retained in the list and if not can save money on spouse assessment n all and move on. Might get to know some details this Thursday.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Any News on today's statements regarding fiscal and immigration policies for 2020?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> Any News on today's statements regarding fiscal and immigration policies for 2020?


Not much update on immigration as such. But the overall economic outlook doesn't look good in terms of deficit, unemployment, new job generation, time for recovery etc. 

Government does want to kick start infrastructure projects but they're trying to figure out how. From my understanding, more emphasis will be given on first restoring the 1 million lost jobs. 

We will now have to wait for the revised occupation lists (hopefully in 2 weeks) and then the Oct budget.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

More information on the "ghost" 190 NSW rounds in May and June are out:

440 invites in June
270 invites in May (and April?) 

They filled up 2742 spaces out of 3000 for financial year 2019-2020. 

So the major assumption that many of us had about NSW not inviting in previous months due to Covid were indeed false. 

But yes a majority of the 710 invites possibly went to onshore people.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> More information on the "ghost" 190 NSW rounds in May and June are out:
> 
> 440 invites in June
> 270 invites in May (and April?)
> ...


And NSW has started 491 as well. Close to 1K invites already in just 1 month.

Cheers


----------



## Mimo20066 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi guys 

In regards of work relaxation for international students who work in health occupations. Is this including lab tech and blood collectors. Do we need to get permission?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> More information on the "ghost" 190 NSW rounds in May and June are out:
> 
> 440 invites in June
> 270 invites in May (and April?)
> ...


Hey mate would you mind sharing a reference or link or anything.


----------



## hhyl036 (Jun 25, 2020)

any thoughts on Marketing Specialist? Hopefully it will be on NSW occupation list


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > More information on the "ghost" 190 NSW rounds in May and June are out:
> ...


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi.

Is it true that number of invites will reduced by 80% as compare to previous year and it will be just 31000.
I really don't know what is the meaning of these news?
https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...e-to-drop-massively-by-80-per-cent-in-2020-21
https://www.dailyexaminer.com.au/news/big-clue-on-when-air-travel-will-resume/4063462/

Is this true?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

tousifj said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is it true that number of invites will reduced by 80% as compare to previous year and it will be just 31000.
> I really don't know what is the meaning of these news?
> ...


Please refer to my posts above. There’s a gross misinterpretation of news. 

They’re not referring to the number of invites that will be issued. Current immigration cap is 160k. And no one knows what the new number will be (will be known in Oct)

31,000 is the net overseas migration number which is basically a difference between people migrating into country vs people leaving the country. 

As int. borders are closed indefinitely and many countries such as India still locked down, the number of people who can and will fly into Australia will be really low....estimated at 31k.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Just a general comment....With everything on hold, the thread has become so inactive :-(
I login every day to come here and see for any ray of hope :-/


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

*Same here*



Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Just a general comment....With everything on hold, the thread has become so inactive :-(
> I login every day to come here and see for any ray of hope :-/


I feel your pain.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Just a general comment....With everything on hold, the thread has become so inactive 😞
> I login every day to come here and see for any ray of hope :-/


Yes exactly... dead silence on the forum never seen so quite...


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Rajeshkumar3 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a general comment....With everything on hold, the thread has become so inactive 😞
> ...


Calm before the storm mates...just gotta hang in there. 

Hopefully good news soon.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Rajeshkumar3 said:
> ...


I guess everything will start in October after budget will be released on 6th October.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hopefully good news soon.[/QUOTE]
I guess everything will start in October after budget will be released on 6th October.[/QUOTE]

I hope they atleast release the occupation lists next month.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

My IELTS score will expire in Oct 2020 so will my EOI have any effect about it?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NishaNene said:


> My IELTS score will expire in Oct 2020 so will my EOI have any effect about it?


You will need to retake your IELTS and update your scores in your EOI unfortunately.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> My IELTS score will expire in Oct 2020 so will my EOI have any effect about it?


I hope you are aware that the scores are valid for 3 years and not 2

Cheers


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Did anyone got an info about the updated occupation list? I guess it is supposed to get published this week while allocations to state may happen in October.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Did anyone got an info about the updated occupation list? I guess it is supposed to get published this week while allocations to state may happen in October.


Have heard no such thing
Where did you hear it ?

Cheers


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Rajeshkumar3 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone got an info about the updated occupation list? I guess it is supposed to get published this week while allocations to state may happen in October.
> ...


Not sure exactly where did I read that.
However, if you notice, there's no official occupation list for 2020-21 yet across all the official gov sites. It is quite apparent that it'll become a crucial driver for the allocation to states.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Rajeshkumar3 said:
> ...


SA mentioned on their website they expect to open the program early Aug BUT dependent on the budget. 

I also saw some YT videos of migration agents who claimed there will be some announcements on occupations lists in Aug. Not sure about the veracity.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*SkillSelect EOI data*

Hello All,

The SkillSelect EOI data has been made available to us again. I am sure there are many of us who would be interested in this. The only drawback I see now is that they have limited the number of filters that you can apply to look at available data. Take a look:

https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The SkillSelect EOI data has been made available to us again. I am sure there are many of us who would be interested in this. The only drawback I see now is that they have limited the number of filters that you can apply to look at available data. Take a look:
> 
> https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


It appears that way, but when you hit the back button some of the filters stay and you can switch to some others. You can get substantial amount of info.

E.g. I was able to check no. Of submitted eois across all points in each state for my occupation code. 

Then I played with the filters and could figure how many had professional year, Naati, etc.

The main catch is you can’t see actual numbers below 20. But still not too bad.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> It appears that way, but when you hit the back button some of the filters stay and you can switch to some others. You can get substantial amount of info.
> 
> E.g. I was able to check no. Of submitted eois across all points in each state for my occupation code.
> 
> ...


Oh...did not know that. Thanks KC!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you very much Ajnewbie. It is sad that usual <5 got replaced by <20. Matters a lot for occupations like mine were total invites are only a handful in whole FY.


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> It appears that way, but when you hit the back button some of the filters stay and you can switch to some others. You can get substantial amount of info.
> 
> E.g. I was able to check no. Of submitted eois across all points in each state for my occupation code.
> 
> ...


Hey KC, how were you able to do that? I've been trying to play around with it but even though I go back and forth and can still only choose two filters...


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

cat_190nsw said:


> Hey KC, how were you able to do that? I've been trying to play around with it but even though I go back and forth and can still only choose two filters...


Just attached something, is this what you're looking for?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Thank you very much Ajnewbie. It is sad that usual <5 got replaced by <20. Matters a lot for occupations like mine were total invites are only a handful in whole FY.


Same here...construction management...but at least now we have some visibility. I hope they have not messed up like last time where someone can hack the database and get access to sensitive data.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Yeah. And though the process is stuck for 6 or more months applications are increasing steadily. Most of the applicants in each point group have doubled and tripled from last November especially at high point levels. 
Any idea why they don't show the exact number below 5/20.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Yeah. And though the process is stuck for 6 or more months applications are increasing steadily. Most of the applicants in each point group have doubled and tripled from last November especially at high point levels.
> Any idea why they don't show the exact number below 5/20.


No idea mate, it was better when it was <5.


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> Just attached something, is this what you're looking for?


Thank you so much for doing that! 
Just annoying that my profession has the >20 and so few that get invited so doesn't really give me that much information. 

But thank you again!


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

cat_190nsw said:


> Thank you so much for doing that!
> Just annoying that my profession has the >20 and so few that get invited so doesn't really give me that much information.
> 
> But thank you again!


No worries.

Good news is that your occupation seems to have very less applicants compared to many other professions. If you're onshore with 85+ points you have a decent chance.


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> No worries.
> 
> Good news is that your occupation seems to have very less applicants compared to many other professions. If you're onshore with 85+ points you have a decent chance.


Thank you, I hope so too. All I need is to get an invitation before my visa runs out in Nov so really anxious for the process to open up again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NSW occupation list has been removed from their website. 

Hoping for the new one soon!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> NSW occupation list has been removed from their website.
> 
> Hoping for the new one soon!


I hope they don't remove occupations which were deemed 'limited' in the last list.


----------



## Mimo20066 (Mar 4, 2020)

2020-21 Financial Year Update

The 2020-21 NSW skilled occupation lists are currently under review, and will be made available as soon as they are finalised. At this stage we cannot advise when this will occur. Please continue to monitor our website for updates.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > NSW occupation list has been removed from their website.
> ...


Our occupation won't remove bro don't worry because to boost economy construction is the key. Moreover on the budget released on 23 they have put weigh to start construction activities at the earliest.
And NSW is very unpredictable state we could not predict anything about NSW
Thanks


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Hope they issue invites to Architects and Architectural Draftsperson too along with Civil Engineering related occupations. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Any news for NSW 190?
Did they sent any invite in July or August so far?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Piyali said:


> Any news for NSW 190?
> Did they sent any invite in July or August so far?



None so far, possibly it may kick off from October


----------



## sharonli1110 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi everyone, any Marketing Specialist here with 95 points (including 5 points from state sponsorship) still waiting for pre-invte? Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

sharonli1110 said:


> Hi everyone, any Marketing Specialist here with 95 points (including 5 points from state sponsorship) still waiting for pre-invte? Are you onshore or offshore?


my friend is and is offshore. what about you ? ><*SNIP*> 
When is your date of lodgement for EOI ? How long have u been waiting ?


----------



## sharonli1110 (Nov 24, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> my friend is and is offshore. what about you ? ><*SNIP*>
> When is your date of lodgement for EOI ? How long have u been waiting ?


I'm onshore. Updated my EOI to 90+5 points today. I had 85+5 points back in DEC 2019.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

sharonli1110 said:


> I'm onshore. Updated my EOI to 90+5 points today. I had 85+5 points back in DEC 2019.


you are onshore in NSW yea ? and not any other states ? i think if Marketing specialist is not taken out from the list, you would have a good chance at 95 points. Ive been seeing invitations sent for marketing specialist for 95 points scorers. anything below that is unlikely.


----------



## sharonli1110 (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes, I'm living in NSW. Hope they don't remove my occupation. Don't know how long I will have to wait. I see from the EOI data that there are 29 submitted EOIs for NSW 190 Marketing Specialist at 90+5 points as at 31/7/2020. Anyone has an idea approx. how many of them are offshore?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

sharonli1110 said:


> Yes, I'm living in NSW. Hope they don't remove my occupation. Don't know how long I will have to wait. I see from the EOI data that there are 29 submitted EOIs for NSW 190 Marketing Specialist at 90+5 points as at 31/7/2020. Anyone has an idea approx. how many of them are offshore?


which link are you referring to ? can you share that exact link you're referring from? also, what visa are you on at the moment ? and how long more would it expire ?


----------



## sharonli1110 (Nov 24, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> which link are you referring to ? can you share that exact link you're referring from? also, what visa are you on at the moment ? and how long more would it expire ?


https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html

Select two fields first, when you are on the results page, press the BACK button, deselect the two fields you chose and select another two new fields until you get all the fields you want. 

I have 1 year left for my visa.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

sharonli1110 said:


> https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html
> 
> Select two fields first, when you are on the results page, press the BACK button, deselect the two fields you chose and select another two new fields until you get all the fields you want.
> 
> I have 1 year left for my visa.


thanks for the info. i just checked again, and the latest info is 35 submitted for 95 points scorers.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

State and Territory nominations allocation update_ *(Source: Professional Visa and Education Services:FB; Aussizz Group:FB)*_

The MIA has received reports that the States and Territories have received a very small allocation of places for BIIP and SC 491/190 nominations, until the Federal Budget is handed down on 6 October 2020.

Very strict conditions have been imposed on the occupations the State and Territory Governments can approve for the SC 491/190. These may only be used for occupations that are critical to the COVID economic recovery. The critical occupations and industry sectors are listed on the Department's website
https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/...aQPXzVYYyPtm17jnFfqT3nFOtlMNLLta_xsJ5ArbtjICM


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> State and Territory nominations allocation update_ *(Source: Professional Visa and Education Services:FB; Aussizz Group:FB)*_
> 
> The MIA has received reports that the States and Territories have received a very small allocation of places for BIIP and SC 491/190 nominations, until the Federal Budget is handed down on 6 October 2020.
> 
> ...



Bit weird... as if they are going to fill medical people in every streets and corners... currently only one state is struggling with this pandemic, while rest are close to BaU...how long they want to sing a same song.. I know I am a bit of frustrated, and mindful that there's nothing other than waiting as a choice.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Bit weird... as if they are going to fill medical people in every streets and corners... currently only one state is struggling with this pandemic, while rest are close to BaU...how long they want to sing a same song.. I know I am a bit of frustrated, and mindful that there's nothing other than waiting as a choice.


If you read through the link carefully, there are a range of other critical occupations that have been identified to support Australia's economic recovery such as critical infrastructure, telecommunications, engineering and mining etc 

More importantly, the skill shortage in medical sector is real regardless of the current situation in Victoria. On 18 March 2020, DoHA provided access to the temporary relaxation of working hours for Student Visa holders currently enrolled in any health care related courses so that they can undertake work to help and support the health effort against COVID as directed by health officials. I cannot think of a time when this was ever allowed in the history of Student Visa in Australia. These steps were taken in light of exceptional circumstances to ensure continuity of the supply of critical services as the government realised the shortage of skilled labour in healthcare


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> If you read through the link carefully, there are a range of other critical occupations that have been identified to support Australia's economic recovery such as critical infrastructure, telecommunications, engineering and mining etc
> 
> More importantly, the skill shortage in medical sector is real regardless of the current situation in Victoria. On 18 March 2020, DoHA provided access to the temporary relaxation of working hours for Student Visa holders currently enrolled in any health care related courses so that they can undertake work to help and support the health effort against COVID as directed by health officials. I cannot think of a time when this was ever allowed in the history of Student Visa in Australia. These steps were taken in light of exceptional circumstances to ensure continuity of the supply of critical services as the government realised the shortage of skilled labour in healthcare


I get your point mate, I know it's a helpless situation. However, it is bit of an upset for the people who have shred money on the PTE/IELTS/NAATI/ACS....especially ACS have started sucking more money these days as they straightaway reject applications by citing superficial or lame reasons, PTE is another blackbox, except few lucky people, rest need to take up multiple attempts....without even entering the PR lodgement, people easily would've spent 1.5 to 2k....Yet, I know the gov doesn't have any bearing on this...


----------



## Jay Lincon (Dec 13, 2019)

https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html

Not sure how accurate is this website, it shows that there were still invitations for NSW in July which was not case i supposed? Anyone can confirm this website is showing correct information?


----------



## Jay Lincon (Dec 13, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The SkillSelect EOI data has been made available to us again. I am sure there are many of us who would be interested in this. The only drawback I see now is that they have limited the number of filters that you can apply to look at available data. Take a look:
> 
> https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


Not sure how accurate is this website, it shows that there were still invitations for NSW in July which was not case i supposed? Anyone can confirm this website is showing correct information?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Jay Lincon said:


> Not sure how accurate is this website, it shows that there were still invitations for NSW in July which was not case i supposed? Anyone can confirm this website is showing correct information?


That is official SkillSelect data. What you are looking at are the number of EOIs existing in "INVITED" status in SkillSelect which does not necessarily mean that they were invited in July, they could have been invited before the pandemic began.


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

States and Territories have received a very small amount of allocation places until the Commonwealth Government’s full nomination allocations for 2020-21 takes place on the Federal Budget (6 October 2020).

Critical sectors are given priority:

▪ Medical services (including air ambulance, medical evacuations and delivering critical medical supplies)
▪ Medical technology
▪ Critical infrastructure
▪ Telecommunications
▪ Engineering and mining
▪ Supply chain logistics
▪ Agricultural technology
▪ Food production
▪ Maritime industry

Applications may be open at the end of August 2020.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

akshayaaiyer said:


> States and Territories have received a very small amount of allocation places until the Commonwealth Government’s full nomination allocations for 2020-21 takes place on the Federal Budget (6 October 2020).
> 
> Critical sectors are given priority:
> 
> ...


Also first preference is for onshore folks...hopefully that changes after Oct.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Immi has announced occupation ceilings. However, this may not be applicable for Regional and state sponsorship 


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...KN-tuhnw3OliSeP5Inp8YDmZJdarnJiIcCaUV1HM1N1WQ


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Immi has announced occupation ceilings. However, this may not be applicable for Regional and state sponsorship
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...KN-tuhnw3OliSeP5Inp8YDmZJdarnJiIcCaUV1HM1N1WQ


These mean nothing really...7145 construction managers?!?! Then they invite 50 of them in a year...similar to Civil Eng...almost 4000 spots available and they invite like 141.

If this country would invite 7145 construction managers I'd say you would have 6645 or even more unemployed construction managers for years to come.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

"2020-21 Victorian visa nomination program update
The Commonwealth Department of Home Affairs has provided a limited number of visa nomination places to the Victorian Government up until the Federal Budget is delivered on 6 October 2020.

We are preparing to re-open with new policies and nomination criteria to support Victoria’s economic recovery and the public health response.

You may wish to prepare your Expression of Interest (EOI) so that you’re ready once more information becomes available. EOIs are lodged through the Department of Home Affairs SkillSelect system. 

Please ensure your EOI is up to date before you lodge an application with the Victorian Government.

Please continue to check our website for updates."
Ray of hope?


----------



## sharath.d06 (Feb 28, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Interesting read. See attached.


Hi
I am on 90 points and 5 points for NSW state nomination (total-95). I have skill assessment for Project Management, but the priority level is low. Will I be invited?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharath.d06 said:


> Hi
> I am on 90 points and 5 points for NSW state nomination (total-95). I have skill assessment for Project Management, but the priority level is low. Will I be invited?


No one can predict 
States are absolutely opaque on the selection of applicants for sponsorship 
You have to apply and wait

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> No one can predict
> States are absolutely opaque on the selection of applicants for sponsorship
> You have to apply and wait
> 
> Cheers


NB is right. To add to that, please wait till the new Skilled Occupation List is released and you will get a little bit of clarity.


----------



## Framework (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi house, I have a quick question. I'm a fresh chemical engineering bachelor's graduate. 
I'm researching about all my options to get the Pr after my Msc in Aussie(Sydney) so I came across the distinguished talent visa (124).
Please what's your opinion on how feasible it is for someone to get this visa after the Msc program?
I read somewhere that I need to have a 6/7 GPA, please any advice on things to do to make me settle in faster and bang those A to enable me get the above GPA and more importantly has anyone here gotten the 124 visa or know someone that has gotten that type of visa.
Also from the calculator.
My present points for Pr which also contain the 5pts for studying in Australia (I'm not studying in regional area cause I need to work to raise money a little for my fees) are;
1) 70pts for 189
2)75pts for 190
3) 80pts for 489
Or what other visa subclass should I be on the lookout for?

I'll be starting the Msc Engineering Management next year and I'm looking to build my career and working experience in any of project management, supply chain management or business analyst. 

I'll be accessed has an engineer manager for the Pr.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Framework said:


> Hi house, I have a quick question. I'm a fresh chemical engineering bachelor's graduate.
> I'm researching about all my options to get the Pr after my Msc in Aussie(Sydney) so I came across the distinguished talent visa (124).
> Please what's your opinion on how feasible it is for someone to get this visa after the Msc program?
> I read somewhere that I need to have a 6/7 GPA, please any advice on things to do to make me settle in faster and bang those A to enable me get the above GPA and more importantly has anyone here gotten the 124 visa or know someone that has gotten that type of visa.
> ...


While others respond on your queries around PR Visa's for your ANZSCO code, have a look at this thread and maybe post your question here about Subclass 124

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...rogram-subclass-124-858-query-eligibilty.html


----------



## Framework (Jun 26, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Framework said:
> 
> 
> > Hi house, I have a quick question. I'm a fresh chemical engineering bachelor's graduate.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

What is your occupation code?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

sharath.d06 said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting read. See attached.
> ...


What is your occupation code?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Good news. ACT has published critical occupation list for invites with numbers till October. Hope other states follow. But only for onshore people it seems.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> Good news. ACT has published critical occupation list for invites with numbers till October. Hope other states follow. But only for onshore people it seems.



SA and TAS have also opened interim allocations ONLY for onshore candidates.

Interesting thing with SA is, they've explicitly stated that those who have atleast 90 pts (including SS) have higher chances of receiving nomination. 

We can expect this trend to continue post Oct. 

NSW is still quiet!


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> SA and TAS have also opened interim allocations ONLY for onshore candidates.
> 
> Interesting thing with SA is, they've explicitly stated that those who have atleast 90 pts (including SS) have higher chances of receiving nomination.
> 
> ...


NSW is probably the most competitive. I think only 95/100 points scorers and above would have chances. 

Even then, I was looking at the number of EOI's submitted at 95 points for my occupation, there were already 35 people. And at 100 points, it shows <20, God knows its anywhere between 1 to 19.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> SA and TAS have also opened interim allocations ONLY for onshore candidates.
> 
> Interesting thing with SA is, they've explicitly stated that those who have atleast 90 pts (including SS) have higher chances of receiving nomination.
> 
> ...


I am guessing offshore candidates will not be considered till the borders are completely opened (maybe once a dependable vaccine is out). There was news that AU may open borders early next year. So I maybe wrong.


----------



## curvysquid (Aug 19, 2020)

unkle_uber said:


> NSW is probably the most competitive. I think only 95/100 points scorers and above would have chances.
> 
> Even then, I was looking at the number of EOI's submitted at 95 points for my occupation, there were already 35 people. And at 100 points, it shows <20, God knows its anywhere between 1 to 19.


Where/How do you check that ? I want to do the same for my Anzsco as well.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Architect Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Good news. ACT has published critical occupation list for invites with numbers till October. Hope other states follow. But only for onshore people it seems.
> ...


Yeah. It's confirmed that there won't be offshore invites for non critical occupations no matter how much is the score, at least till Oct 6th. Hope it changes by October or at least by 2021 start.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

curvysquid said:


> Where/How do you check that ? I want to do the same for my Anzsco as well.


Use this: https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## curvysquid (Aug 19, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Use this: https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


Thanks alot, it's very helpful. 

I noticed the Help page describes "Points" as dependant on whatever the applicant inputs, so I guess that it's plain without state nomination points 5/15 right?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

curvysquid said:


> Thanks alot, it's very helpful.
> 
> I noticed the Help page describes "Points" as dependant on whatever the applicant inputs, so I guess that it's plain without state nomination points 5/15 right?


The EOI Parameters page allows you to select 2 additional columns to display in the Results tab. However, there is a 'glitch' in the system which will allow you to select more than 2 parameters. That way you can select 'as many' parameters as you need to filter data as per your needs. Initially, once you select 2 parameters click 'NEXT', filter what you need then click 'BACK', deselect the initial parameters and select the next 2 that you wish and click 'NEXT' again. Once you go to the next page, you will see that your initial selected parameters are still there. This way, you can get the data you need to see, including 'Nominated State'. 

I hope that is what you were trying to get at.


----------



## curvysquid (Aug 19, 2020)

edited.


----------



## curvysquid (Aug 19, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> The EOI Parameters page allows you to select 2 additional columns to display in the Results tab. However, there is a 'glitch' in the system which will allow you to select more than 2 parameters. That way you can select 'as many' parameters as you need to filter data as per your needs. Initially, once you select 2 parameters click 'NEXT', filter what you need then click 'BACK', deselect the initial parameters and select the next 2 that you wish and click 'NEXT' again. Once you go to the next page, you will see that your initial selected parameters are still there. This way, you can get the data you need to see, including 'Nominated State'.
> 
> I hope that is what you were trying to get at.



Excellent, that's a gr8 tip. 
I was actually asking about the "Points" parameter in the sheet, are these points excluding state nomination for example 5 for 190 and 15 for 491 ? Thanks.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

curvysquid said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > The EOI Parameters page allows you to select 2 additional columns to display in the Results tab. However, there is a 'glitch' in the system which will allow you to select more than 2 parameters. That way you can select 'as many' parameters as you need to filter data as per your needs. Initially, once you select 2 parameters click 'NEXT', filter what you need then click 'BACK', deselect the initial parameters and select the next 2 that you wish and click 'NEXT' again. Once you go to the next page, you will see that your initial selected parameters are still there. This way, you can get the data you need to see, including 'Nominated State'.
> ...


It is total points. Including SS.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*Source : ISCAH Facebook Page* 

NSW Business and Skilled Migration Update
NSW has been provided a limited number of interim nomination places for the 2020–21 financial year.
Because our nomination places are limited, we have made some temporary adjustments to our application process. These adjustments will be reviewed if more nomination places are provided to us later in the financial year.
Business and investor visas
We will nominate potential business and investor applicants by invitation only.
To be considered for NSW nomination for the subclass 188 visa, ensure you have a valid EOI in SkillSelect selecting 'NSW' as your preferred state.
Skilled visas 
Invitation rounds will commence shortly for subclass 190 visa nomination. In line with Home Affairs' direction, we will only invite applicants in selected health, ICT and engineering occupations, and who currently reside in NSW. 
Please visit our subclass 190 visa website for information about eligibility for NSW nomination. 
All on-hand subclass 491 visa applicants will be advised of their outcomes by email shortly. 
For all visa subclasses, you do not need to submit a new EOI in SkillSelect if your current EOI is valid. 
https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...led-visas/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Mr. said:


> *Source : ISCAH Facebook Page*
> 
> NSW Business and Skilled Migration Update
> NSW has been provided a limited number of interim nomination places for the 2020–21 financial year.
> ...


Thank you for this update. 
So doors closed for offshore candidates, atleast until Oct 6th. 
Hope atleast after the Federal budget the doors open for offshore. 
Eagerly waiting for an invite :fingerscrossed


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Hooray!! Let's pick up fresh nurses, ICTs, engineers gradutes who have superior scam English and currently driving Uber in NSW !!!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Not able to view the NSW 190 priority occupation list(404 error on nsw website. Can anyone share details.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

dybydx said:


> Hooray!! Let's pick up fresh nurses, ICTs, engineers gradutes who have superior scam English and currently driving Uber in NSW !!!


Probably this is what Australia want.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Not able to view the NSW 190 priority occupation list(404 error on nsw website. Can anyone share details.


It is not yet released.

I guess it will come out somewhere in October or November after the October 6th Budget Announcement.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dybydx said:


> Hooray!! Let's pick up fresh nurses, ICTs, engineers gradutes who have superior scam English and currently driving Uber in NSW !!!


You have forgotten 2 very important roles they play
Stocking shelves and washing cars

Cheers


----------



## bassyc (Aug 31, 2020)

*190 EOI for NSW*

Hi all,

Can we create 190 EOI for NSW even if there's no occupation list available for this year yet?

Is it of any harm if we create it now and later verify with the list when NSW comes up with it officially?


----------



## Mohit 9440 (Apr 5, 2018)

bassyc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can we create 190 EOI for NSW even if there's no occupation list available for this year yet?
> 
> Is it of any harm if we create it now and later verify with the list when NSW comes up with it officially?


Hello,

In my view there is no issue at all as you will be in the queue. I have done the same couple of months ago. Waiting for the states to get open now.


----------



## bassyc (Aug 31, 2020)

Mohit 9440 said:


> Hello,
> 
> In my view there is no issue at all as you will be in the queue. I have done the same couple of months ago. Waiting for the states to get open now.


Thanks for the confirmation.

Although it's unrelated to this thread, still sticking my neck out to ask, is it recommended to create different EOIs targeting different states (e.g. NSW, VIC etc) or create one EOI targeting ANY? ANZSCO code 261313.


----------



## Mohit 9440 (Apr 5, 2018)

bassyc said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Although it's unrelated to this thread, still sticking my neck out to ask, is it recommended to create different EOIs targeting different states (e.g. NSW, VIC etc) or create one EOI targeting ANY? ANZSCO code 261313.


My pleasure .

I have filed the EOI only for NSW as my ANZSCO 511112 Program or Project Administrator was available in NSW and SA. SA is closed so the only option left is NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bassyc said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Although it's unrelated to this thread, still sticking my neck out to ask, is it recommended to create different EOIs targeting different states (e.g. NSW, VIC etc) or create one EOI targeting ANY? ANZSCO code 261313.


Most applicants make individual EOIs for each state 
The logic is that ANY state indicates that you are not serious about that state

Cheers


----------



## bassyc (Aug 31, 2020)

NB said:


> Most applicants make individual EOIs for each state
> The logic is that ANY state indicates that you are not serious about that state
> 
> Cheers


I kind of agree to the general sentiment here. Hence, wanted to confirm about the same.
For ANZSCO code 261313, do you recommend EOIs of any state apart from VIC, NSW and QLD?


----------



## Mohit 9440 (Apr 5, 2018)

NB said:


> Most applicants make individual EOIs for each state
> The logic is that ANY state indicates that you are not serious about that state
> 
> Cheers


Hello NB,

Agree to your point. Could you please suggest me what all states can I apply for ANZSCO 511112 Program or Project Administrator. I did my research and found that this NOC code is listed in NSW and SA.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*New Priority Occupation List announced *

https://ministers.dese.gov.au/cash/...76OwbSRad9daF7-__KdxyguKIPFPHVWFlVXwunMpTmJVw


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

A new priority skills list has been announced!

Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL.
The 17 occupations (ANZSCO code) are:

Chief Executive or Managing Director (111111)
Construction Project Manager (133111)
Mechanical Engineer (233512)
General Practitioner (253111)
Resident Medical Officer (253112)
Psychiatrist (253411)
Medical Practitioner nec (253999)
Midwife (254111)
Registered Nurse (Aged Care) (254412)
Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency) (254415)
Registered Nurse (Medical) (254418)
Registered Nurse (Mental Health) (254422)
Registered Nurse (Perioperative) (254423)
Registered Nurses nec (254499)
Developer Programmer (261312)
Software Engineer (261313)
Maintenance Planner (312911)

Source : 
https://ministers.dese.gov.au/cash/...dA2TaBPhHIvH7LaZYr0wG0Kv-k9QxzIokkJYNIimZfzAI


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> A new priority skills list has been announced!
> 
> Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL.
> The 17 occupations (ANZSCO code) are:
> ...


Bit disappointing, ICT analyst roles are not part of the priority list will developer and SW engineer occupations are considered..! Anyway one more uncertainty among many uncertainties


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Bit disappointing, ICT analyst roles are not part of the priority list will developer and SW engineer occupations are considered..! Anyway one more uncertainty among many uncertainties


At least it's clear who can keep the hope, others should consider different options to migrate to other countries. No point in chasing unicorns here anymore, it's clear the immigration will be restricted heavily.

I'm surprised no Civ Engineers on the list considering amount of workload that is planned this and coming years. My company is already struggling with resourcing when the travel was banned.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> At least it's clear who can keep the hope, others should consider different options to migrate to other countries. No point in chasing unicorns here anymore, it's clear the immigration will be restricted heavily.
> 
> I'm surprised no Civ Engineers on the list considering amount of workload that is planned this and coming years. My company is already struggling with resourcing when the travel was banned.


IMO, the PMSOL list will not have an impact on other General Skilled Migration Visas (189/190/491). If you read the joint media release carefully, they have clearly emphasised that the PMSOL list will complement with Employer Sponsored Visas (482/494/186)

https://ministers.dese.gov.au/cash/...U-dfluQnd2MsvXIf_8lF9lMdL7H3bcNM9UVGQnIa7BOrY


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Neb Ulozny said:


> At least it's clear who can keep the hope, others should consider different options to migrate to other countries. No point in chasing unicorns here anymore, it's clear the immigration will be restricted heavily.
> 
> I'm surprised no Civ Engineers on the list considering amount of workload that is planned this and coming years. My company is already struggling with resourcing when the travel was banned.


It does not affect any Skilled Independent Visa's or applications. Read the joint statement carefully. It says this



> A new priority skills list and strengthened labour market testing will allow small numbers of *sponsored skilled workers* to return to Australia to fill urgent skills needs in critical sectors, helping to create Australian jobs and rebuild Australia’s economy.


and this



> “Visa holders, who have been *sponsored by an Australia business in a PMSOL* occupation can request an exemption from Australia’s travel restrictions, but will be subject to a strict 14 days quarantine on arrival at their own expense.”


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> It does not affect any Skilled Independent Visa's or applications. Read the joint statement carefully. It says this
> 
> 
> 
> and this


You're correct, my apologies...I somehow read this in a completely different angle. Wish I can delete my earlier post...is that possible at all on this forum.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> A new priority skills list has been announced!
> 
> Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL.
> The 17 occupations (ANZSCO code) are:
> ...


Is it just for NSW?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Neb Ulozny said:


> You're correct, my apologies...I somehow read this in a completely different angle. Wish I can delete my earlier post...is that possible at all on this forum.


Been there several times 
Unfortunately you can't..! Best you can do it quickly edit and change text.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> A new priority skills list has been announced!
> 
> Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL.
> The 17 occupations (ANZSCO code) are:
> ...


Oh no! I don't see ICT BA here. 

Does it mean no priority for 2611 codes in 189 and 190? 

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsickk said:


> Is it just for NSW?


No, Business / Employer sponsored Visas (186, 482 etc) will be fast tracked and also who have visas under these skill codes can enter Australia from outside.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kuta said:


> Oh no! I don't see ICT BA here.
> 
> Does it mean no priority for 2611 codes in 189 and 190?
> 
> Cheers


Oh my....

Thats not what it says, if you have read it. Also do read some posts here..

Business / Employer sponsored Visas (186, 482 etc) will be fast tracked and also who have visas under these skill codes can enter Australia from outside.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Oh my....
> 
> Thats not what it says, if you have read it. Also do read some posts here..
> 
> Business / Employer sponsored Visas (186, 482 etc) will be fast tracked and also who have visas under these skill codes can enter Australia from outside.


Good lord! I thought the other way round. Thanks @fugitive_4u. What will people like me do here if not for people like you.

Cheers


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Oh my....
> 
> Thats not what it says, if you have read it. Also do read some posts here..
> 
> Business / Employer sponsored Visas (186, 482 etc) will be fast tracked and also who have visas under these skill codes can enter Australia from outside.


Some sigh of relief after reading your comment, I hope that they don't baseline this list for rolling out invites....Having upgraded to 90 points under ICT BA, don't want to miss the chance during the coming NSW invitation rounds....


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> No, Business / Employer sponsored Visas (186, 482 etc) will be fast tracked and also who have visas under these skill codes can enter Australia from outside.


Thank you for your reply. That's sad, I had a hope that they are planning to give at least some invites to mechanical engineers =(


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

https://www.iscah.com/state-190-491-allocations-until-the-end-of-october/

190/491 state allocations until the end of October


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> 190/491 state allocations until the end of October


Will there be further deets regarding occupations?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*Source: ISCAH*


----------



## arun.vijayakumar (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi- I am based out of NSW and I have lodged EOI for NSW 190 with 85 points in August 2020 for electrical engineer 233311. What are the chances of invite?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

arun.vijayakumar said:


> Hi- I am based out of NSW and I have lodged EOI for NSW 190 with 85 points in August 2020 for electrical engineer 233311. What are the chances of invite?


Unfortunately, there is no way to predict an invite by NSW. Their process is opaque. Moreover, due to COVID-19, the usual "invitation rounds" are not happening. But you never know, so good luck mate!

P.S. There could be more clarity after October 6th when the annual budget is announced.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

*"Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed*, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL."

This should be a relief for all of us who are not from that 17 occupation list


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> https://www.iscah.com/state-190-491-allocations-until-the-end-of-october/
> 
> 190/491 state allocations until the end of October


 does this mean that during this interim period, invites are still being sent ?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> *"Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed*, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL."
> 
> This should be a relief for all of us who are not from that 17 occupation list


Yes, all that is left now is the quota for each state. Most likely my guess is they’ll retain last years numbers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Yes, all that is left now is the quota for each state. Most likely my guess is they’ll retain last years numbers.


Quota or no quota, no state will have the guts to issue sponsorship to offshore applicants in view of the high unemployment 
Only health related codes and very niche skills in other codes will get invited from offshore 
The lions share will goto the local applicant 

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, all that is left now is the quota for each state. Most likely my guess is they’ll retain last years numbers.
> ...


Thanks for the positive words, time to become a nurse now.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> Thanks for the positive words, time to become a nurse now.


By the time you graduate nursing, there will be yet another criteria on the way. Look what happened to accountants, it was in high demand, a couple of my friends just graduated, and now no demand.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

All the best for NSW 190. Please do post when someone gets an invite.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> By the time you graduate nursing, there will be yet another criteria on the way. Look what happened to accountants, it was in high demand, a couple of my friends just graduated, and now no demand.


As I remember, even in 2015 it was flagged to be removed from the list, since the market was overfilled. When were they in demand? During mining boom?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Archie_123 said:


> By the time you graduate nursing, there will be yet another criteria on the way. Look what happened to accountants, it was in high demand, a couple of my friends just graduated, and now no demand.



With the new era of pandemics, looks like nurses and docs will be irreplaceable for decades to come.

I was just being sarcastic of course  

The worst reason to quit your cause is because someone else told you it won't happen.


----------



## vineet82 (Oct 3, 2018)

*No Analyst Programmer (261311)*



Rajeshkumar3 said:


> A new priority skills list has been announced!
> 
> Existing skilled migration occupation lists will remain active and visas will still be processed, but priority will be given to those in occupations on the PMSOL.
> The 17 occupations (ANZSCO code) are:
> ...



Surprisingly, Analyst Programmer (261311) is not included. There is hardly any difference between 261311 and the other two developer/programmer occupations - 261312 and 261313.


----------



## arun.vijayakumar (Aug 5, 2020)

NSW state Invitation rounds will commence shortly for subclass 190 visa nomination. In line with Home Affairs' direction, we will only invite applicants in selected health, ICT and engineering occupations, and who currently reside in NSW.- Does anyone know if Electrical Engineer is considered as Critical Engineering occupation in NSW?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

arun.vijayakumar said:


> NSW state Invitation rounds will commence shortly for subclass 190 visa nomination. In line with Home Affairs' direction, we will only invite applicants in selected health, ICT and engineering occupations, and who currently reside in NSW.- Does anyone know if Electrical Engineer is considered as Critical Engineering occupation in NSW?


The critical occupations list is not specifically for NSW, but for the entire country. This list is temporary (no one knows till when, hopefully till the budget is announced next month). The list is published here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/employing-and-sponsoring-someone/sponsoring-workers/pmsol

The skilled occupation list for NSW is yet to be released and hopefully it should have all the occupations from last time.


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

I am not able to access Skill Select.
Whenever I login, it redirects to some error page.
Does someone facing the same issue?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

tousifj said:


> I am not able to access Skill Select.
> Whenever I login, it redirects to some error page.
> Does someone facing the same issue?


mine works. try a different browser


----------



## alligator (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello All,

I have been woking as a civil engineer in Sydney for about a year. 
I have already got my skill assessment from EA last year (233211-Civil Engineer) based on CDR from college projects and thesis.
To claim work experience I have all the docs I need (payslips, contract, notice of tax assessment letter).
Do I need to have my work experience assessed by EA again? Or can I claim the points in Skillselct directly by entering the start date and keaving the end date blank?
I have graduated from an Australian university (Masters) before I started my job.

Thank you for your help.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alligator said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been woking as a civil engineer in Sydney for about a year.
> I have already got my skill assessment from EA last year (233211-Civil Engineer) based on CDR from college projects and thesis.
> ...


Engineers AUSTRALIA doesn’t compulsory need assessment of experience to claim points
It’s totally your option 
If you are confident that your RnR matches the ANzsco code, then you can claim points directly 
It’s totally your decision on how safe you want to be

Cheers


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

I see in NSW Skilled occupation list page(link below) the below text within quotes
https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...on/skilled-visas/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

"
2020-21 Financial Year Update
NSW will only invite applicants currently in selected health, ICT and engineering occupations, and who currently reside in NSW.
"

Can anyone comment on whether it is for the whole FY or till the federal budget in October ? 
Will they not invite anyone outside NSW till June 2021? 
I am offshore, does it mean that NSW SS 190 is not an option anymore for me? 

Thanks in advance for your answer.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I see in NSW Skilled occupation list page(link below) the below text within quotes
> https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...on/skilled-visas/nsw-skilled-occupations-list
> ...


It is till October 6th only. "In line with Home Affairs directive" is mentioned there, which is for the time being only. That's till Federal Budget. We will know about the FY hope for offshore applicants within a month.


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Did anyone hear about any NSW invites as its open now and website says that 190 round will commence shortly.
This message was put on website on 31 Aug.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Did anyone hear about any NSW invites as its open now and website says that 190 round will commence shortly.
> This message was put on website on 31 Aug.


They will invite only very few selected Anzsco codes which are in the federal priority list

Cheers


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks for the response @NB.
But I believe NSW does not release any info on the Anzsco.
They said only health, ICT and engineering occuaption.

I have 90 points for developer programmer for 190. Hope to get invite soon.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Thanks for the response @NB.
> But I believe NSW does not release any info on the Anzsco.
> They said only health, ICT and engineering occuaption.
> 
> I have 90 points for developer programmer for 190. Hope to get invite soon.


not trying to disappoint you, but according to EOI dashboard, there are total of 562 candidates at 90 points, 252 candidates at 95 points, 29 candidates at 100 points and there are also <20 candidates at 105,110,115,120,125 points. 

Its extremely competitive for NSW 190.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

@ NB and Others -- I was assessed with 261399 which again being an ICT code is not featured in priority list . Do you suggest that I should reassess my profile for 261313. Initially i had hoped for 189 but seeing the situation want to try 190 too. Note I will be on 90 points by end of this month and is based out of Offshore.


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

@unkle_uber
Yeah I saw this dashboard and I don't believe this data. This data has lot of discrepancies which department does not bother to rectify like duplicate EOI's, fake EOI's. And I believe these numbers does not specify location. Currently states are inviting Onshore. Not everyone in this count is Onshore.
Rest we all will try our luck


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

unkle_uber said:


> not trying to disappoint you, but according to EOI dashboard, there are total of 562 candidates at 90 points, 252 candidates at 95 points, 29 candidates at 100 points and there are also <20 candidates at 105,110,115,120,125 points.
> 
> Its extremely competitive for NSW 190.


That data is not correct- does not show onshore and experience and living in NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajchak84 said:


> @ NB and Others -- I was assessed with 261399 which again being an ICT code is not featured in priority list . Do you suggest that I should reassess my profile for 261313. Initially i had hoped for 189 but seeing the situation want to try 190 too. Note I will be on 90 points by end of this month and is based out of Offshore.


Offshore applicants getting sponsorship is practically nil unless you have 95-100 points including SS
With so much unemployment in all states, why on earth will the state sponsor offshore candidates in a generic code like 261313

If you want to throw good money after bad, you can try

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

I wish Australia didn’t exist


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> I wish Australia didn’t exist


Close your eyes
You will not see it

Cheers


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey Guys. Check this out

Congratulation to our client:

NSW 190 State Nomination application was approved today and Invitation from Skill Select has been received.

Nomination occupationeveloper Programmer 261312

Total points: 90 (including state nomination 5 points)

Date: 10 Sep 2020 time 4:15 pm.

Does anyone got NSW invite ?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Hey Guys. Check this out
> 
> Congratulation to our client:
> 
> ...


Cool, congrats to your client and you.

can you add more details please, you mentioned nomination is approved and skillselect invite is received, in that case he/she received the preinvite earlier? Then what's the preinvite date? Also, would be very helpful if you could furnish the points breakdown just for our understanding if possible


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Received 190 NSW invitation - 95+5 Points. Business analyst. 

Living and working in NSW for 1.5years as a BA

Age-30
Edu- 20
PTE- 20
naati- 5
PY-5
Partner- 10
Work Experience- 5 
SS- 5


Cheers


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

R.Max said:


> Received 190 NSW invitation - 95+5 Points. Business analyst.
> 
> Living and working in NSW for 1.5years as a BA
> 
> ...


Congrats. What time? Anyone else received invites?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Archie_123 said:


> Congrats. What time? Anyone else received invites?


Thanks man! 4pm Aus Time


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

R.Max said:


> Thanks man! 4pm Aus Time


COngratulations Buddy!!!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

R.Max said:


> Received 190 NSW invitation - 95+5 Points. Business analyst.
> 
> Living and working in NSW for 1.5years as a BA
> 
> ...


Congrats.. Good News is rare these days..


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

Congratulations dude. I have 1+ years of nsw experience but unfortunately have 85 points atm. I hope they invite people like us too.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

They will not.Look he has done all the things under roof.PTe,naati etc etc


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Got invite half an hour back for developer programmer at 90 points.
All the best who all r awaiting.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

R.Max said:


> Received 190 NSW invitation - 95+5 Points. Business analyst.
> 
> Living and working in NSW for 1.5years as a BA
> 
> ...


Yay! Congrats @R.Max 

Is that your pre-invite or an approval from NSW for pre-invite?

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Got invite half an hour back for developer programmer at 90 points.
> All the best who all r awaiting.


Congrats!

90+5 or 85+5?

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh gosh, lucky NSW guys) guys keep us updated please, let us know once you get an approval.


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have received 190 - NSW Pre- Invite today.
Code: 261311
Points: 90 (95-SS)

Bad luck, my wife's IELTS's -date of test :09/09/2017

I think I won't be eligible to apply ? Can someone please confirm.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

R.Max said:


> Received 190 NSW invitation - 95+5 Points. Business analyst.
> 
> Living and working in NSW for 1.5years as a BA
> 
> ...


Monster points mate! Congrats!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitparas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received 190 - NSW Pre- Invite today.
> Code: 261311
> ...


If you have claimed spouse English points, then you can’t use this invite
Try to give the English test ASAP and if you get the results before the invite expires , you can use the invite 

Cheers


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Today's invitation looks like not a selected one. I noticed that before sending out the invitation, they didn't check candidate's employment.The number of invitations is unreal too.

Is it normal that you get invited by 190 without meeting the additional requirement of the occupation? 
I got invited at 6pm today but I can't apply it. As 261313 without 1 year exp.

In the email, it reads "If your occupation is subject to this additional requirement, and you do not meet the requirement at the time of this invitation email, do not submit an application for NSW nomination." Also the link to the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List is broken.


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

NB said:


> If you have claimed spouse English points, then you can’t use this invite
> Try to give the English test ASAP and if you get the results before the invite expires , you can use the invite
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I have claimed 10 Spouse points.

If my wife gives exam next week and we get the result before 14 days. Can I then apply with this invite?

Technically I wasn't eligible on the date on invite as mentioned in email-"you were eligible for all claims in your EOI on the date of this invitation email."


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

locomomo said:


> Today's invitation looks like not a selected one. I noticed that before sending out the invitation, they didn't check candidate's employment.The number of invitations is unreal too.
> 
> Is it normal that you get invited by 190 without meeting the additional requirement of the occupation?
> I got invited at 6pm today but I can't apply it. As 261313 without 1 year exp.
> ...



How much of total experience you have? I am at 90 Points- 2 + years of NSW experience, awaiting.


----------



## oupwcup (Mar 1, 2020)

ankitparas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received 190 - NSW Pre- Invite today.
> Code: 261311
> ...




hi mate, what does it mean by pre invite? its not an official invite?
may i ask when did u lodge the application?


----------



## oupwcup (Mar 1, 2020)

locomomo said:


> Today's invitation looks like not a selected one. I noticed that before sending out the invitation, they didn't check candidate's employment.The number of invitations is unreal too.
> 
> Is it normal that you get invited by 190 without meeting the additional requirement of the occupation?
> I got invited at 6pm today but I can't apply it. As 261313 without 1 year exp.
> ...


hi mate, what does it mean by pre invite? its not an official invite?
may i ask when did u lodge the application?


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

shashkaps said:


> How much of total experience you have? I am at 90 Points- 2 + years of NSW experience, awaiting.


Only half year.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

locomomo said:


> Only half year.


Can you please give the complete Points break up?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

locomomo said:


> Today's invitation looks like not a selected one. I noticed that before sending out the invitation, they didn't check candidate's employment.The number of invitations is unreal too.
> 
> Is it normal that you get invited by 190 without meeting the additional requirement of the occupation?
> I got invited at 6pm today but I can't apply it. As 261313 without 1 year exp.
> ...


Yours is not the first case nor the last
Nsw does this quite often
Don’t apply and waste the processing fees, if you are not eligible 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitparas said:


> Yes, I have claimed 10 Spouse points.
> 
> If my wife gives exam next week and we get the result before 14 days. Can I then apply with this invite?
> 
> Technically I wasn't eligible on the date on invite as mentioned in email-"you were eligible for all claims in your EOI on the date of this invitation email."


It’s a risk, but I would take that chance
You may not get an invite again in future 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

oupwcup said:


> hi mate, what does it mean by pre invite? its not an official invite?
> may i ask when did u lodge the application?


State sponsorship process has 2 parts
The preinvite after which you submit all your documents evidence and processing fees to the date
Thereafter if the state funds everything is in order and they like your application, they issue the final invite

NSW does not reject any application after issuing a preinvite unless the applicant is not eligible, but VIC is notorious for rejecting applications after issuing Preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

NB said:


> Yours is not the first case nor the last
> Nsw does this quite often
> Don’t apply and waste the processing fees, if you are not eligible
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB for letting me know I'me not alone.

I'm sure I'm not eligible. 

Just had some fake happiness 

And sadly, I have to create a new EOI account. Current one won't be invited by NSW again.


----------



## oupwcup (Mar 1, 2020)

i have got 90 points (without state sponsorship) + 1 yr work experience, 261313, lodged 3 Aug, not invited today  anyone on the same boat?


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

oupwcup said:


> i have got 90 points (without state sponsorship) + 1 yr work experience, 261313, lodged 3 Aug, not invited today  anyone on the same boat?


One of my friends, 95+5p, 2y exp, 261312, not invited.


----------



## oupwcup (Mar 1, 2020)

NB said:


> State sponsorship process has 2 parts
> The preinvite after which you submit all your documents evidence and processing fees to the date
> Thereafter if the state funds everything is in order and they like your application, they issue the final invite
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

do you know if NSW 190 sends invitation in a single day for this particular month, or there's a chance that they will send invitation next week?


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

locomomo said:


> Thank you NB for letting me know I'me not alone.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not eligible.
> 
> ...


Acutally, I'm not inclined to help or make any comments for IT guys here as I think Australia IT industry need some diversity, not from one particular country or area.

But for this case, if I were you, I would take a risk. 

As you know,during COVID time, it is such a rare occasion to get an invite for IT/Software occupation.

It is only around 300 bucks for state application and you will get it if you have enough luck. Also, NSW doesn't publish any official guideline regarding Additional Criteria for this FY.

Just 300 bucks, if lucky enough then that it is. If is not, just wasted 300 bucks and need to wait again for invitation.


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

Does anyone got invite on anzco 261313- Software Engineer?


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

Any engineers got invited today?? I can only see IT professional. Hope we get some good news for engineers as well.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

*Worth a try anyway*



dybydx said:


> Acutally, I'm not inclined to help or make any comments for IT guys here as I think Australia IT industry need some diversity, not from one particular country or area.
> 
> But for this case, if I were you, I would take a risk.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.

But if NSW follows previous policy, I failed on two additional requirements. 

1. One year working experience 
2. ACS result letter with the skill met date. (My letter does not has the date)

So my chance of getting the application approved is really low.

However, your advice is still worth considering. What if they don't following the policy strictly and just let me pass? 

As NB said NSW does it quite often, I'll contact some agents to see if any case passed without meeting all the requirements.

Just 300 bucks. Worth a try anyway.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

locomomo said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> But if NSW follows previous policy, I failed on two additional requirements.
> 
> ...


Did you have an ACS Postive Skill Assessment? 

How do you fill EOI if you don't have any positive ACS skill assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

locomomo said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> But if NSW follows previous policy, I failed on two additional requirements.
> 
> ...


If you don’t meet the criteria, it’s money down the drain
NSW doesn’t relax the guidelines just because they have wrongly sent a pre invite
I had asked the OP to apply because he meets the requirements, just that the points were not technically available on the day of preinvite as they PTEA score had lapsed
He had since then got the scores revalidated

So don’t throw good money down the drain

Cheers


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Offshore applicants getting sponsorship is practically nil unless you have 95-100 points including SS
> With so much unemployment in all states, why on earth will the state sponsor offshore candidates in a generic code like 261313
> 
> If you want to throw good money after bad, you can try
> ...


I will be 90+5 by the end of this month. Spouse PTE is scheduled by September end. 189 looks bleak so does 190. Anyways will wait for few months to see the trend and then decide. Once again NB thanks for the help!


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

dybydx said:


> Did you have an ACS Postive Skill Assessment?
> 
> How do you fill EOI if you don't have any positive ACS skill assessment?


I surely have one. But my assessment is based on my PY without working experience provided to ACS. Thus, the result letter does not have the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. It just reads "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer)."


----------



## blackmystic (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi there,
Newbie here.

I wanted some help. I received a NSW state sponsorship today for Business Analyst.
Points Breakdown: Age 30, Naati 5, PY 5,
Education 20, Partner 10, PTE 20, Local Exp 5.

Now here is the problem, I started working in a bank last year in June 2019 and I still work there. The points in my EOI got automatically updated in June 2020. However I haven’t got my experience assessed from ACS yet. Is it a problem ?


Also, there is an issue that my job title is not exactly Business Analyst but 65% of the roles and resps align with the BA work.

Do I have any chances ?
What should I do ?


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

*Eligibility Mystery*



NB said:


> If you don’t meet the criteria, it’s money down the drain
> NSW doesn’t relax the guidelines just because they have wrongly sent a pre invite
> I had asked the OP to apply because he meets the requirements, just that the points were not technically available on the day of preinvite as they PTEA score had lapsed
> He had since then got the scores revalidated
> ...


Yeah, NB I understand what you mean. However, one mystery has not been solved. Has the eligibility of 261313 been changed due to Covid? As I see on the latest NSW 190 offical page, there's no additional requirements mentioned in the eligibility section. Nor did they state the previous requirements still applied.

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...led-visas/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190

So, with this confusion in my mind, I think it worth a try.

I will contact some agents first. Hope they can solve the mystery within 14 days.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

blackmystic said:


> Hi there,
> Newbie here.
> 
> I wanted some help. I received a NSW state sponsorship today for Business Analyst.
> ...


I checked NSW 190 page. The following looks not good for you.

"You must hold a valid skills assessment in an occupation that exactly matches the occupation entered in your SkillSelect expression of interest."


----------



## blackmystic (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks Locomomo for the prompt response.
I have an Australian degree assessed in my nominated skilled occupation and I work in a closely related job.

That should do ?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

locomomo said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> But if NSW follows previous policy, I failed on two additional requirements.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the previous requirements as long as you have a valid skills assessment and all the evidence to back up your claims. If you carefully read the criteria on Business NSW website, they are only inviting Health, ICT and Engineering occupations and the only current eligibility requirement is to have been residing in NSW. There is no priority skilled occupation lists and additional requirements as before. Consider yourself lucky that you had submitted an EOI for NSW 190 and move one step closer towards your PR. Good luck!


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Don't worry about the previous requirements as long as you have a valid skills assessment and all the evidence to back up your claims. If you carefully read the criteria on Business NSW website, they are only inviting Health, ICT and Engineering occupations and the only current eligibility requirement is to have been residing in NSW. There is no priority skilled occupation lists and additional requirements as before. Consider yourself lucky that you had submitted an EOI for NSW 190 and move one step closer towards your PR. Good luck!



Yes! You’re right. Like NSW 491, the requirements had been dramatically changed. 190 is in the same situation. Thank you for the insight! Good luck too!


----------



## gnanago (Sep 11, 2020)

*Techtalk*



locomomo said:


> Yes! You’re right. Like NSW 491, the requirements had been dramatically changed. 190 is in the same situation. Thank you for the insight! Good luck too!


HI locommo, 

Firstly, congrats for your NSW invite.
Could you please share points breakdown for 261313 NSW ivite yesterday?
This could be easier to understand.

Please share in high level.


----------



## gnanago (Sep 11, 2020)

HI locommo,

Firstly, congrats for your NSW invite.
Could you please share points breakdown for 261313 NSW ivite yesterday?
This could be easier to understand.

Please share in high level.


----------



## gnanago (Sep 11, 2020)

tousifj said:


> Does anyone got invite on anzco 261313- Software Engineer?


Hi Mate,

Me too waiting for 261313, can you share your points breakdown.
Are you onshore? filled additional criteria?


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

gnanago said:


> HI locommo,
> 
> Firstly, congrats for your NSW invite.
> Could you please share points breakdown for 261313 NSW ivite yesterday?
> ...


261313

95 points

- 30 age
- 10 single
- 20 edu
- 30 NAATI + English + PY
- 5 state

DOE 24:7:2020
DOI 11:9:2020


----------



## oupwcup (Mar 1, 2020)

dybydx said:


> Acutally, I'm not inclined to help or make any comments for IT guys here as I think Australia IT industry need some diversity, not from one particular country or area.
> 
> But for this case, if I were you, I would take a risk.
> 
> ...



what do u mean by 300 bucks? to apply for 190 it is 4000 bucks


----------



## oupwcup (Mar 1, 2020)

locomomo said:


> 261313
> 
> 95 points
> 
> ...


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

oupwcup said:


> what do u mean by 300 bucks? to apply for 190 it is 4000 bucks


It's a 2-stage application. 300 bucks is for state gov to process your nomination.


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

gnanago said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Me too waiting for 261313, can you share your points breakdown.
> Are you onshore? filled additional criteria?



I am too waiting for 261313.
My points breakdown are:

Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE: 20
WY outside Australia: 5
WY in Australia: 5
Spouse point: 10
State: 5

Total: 90


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Congratulations to those who received an invite. Good luck!


----------



## alligator (Jul 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Engineers AUSTRALIA doesn’t compulsory need assessment of experience to claim points
> It’s totally your option
> If you are confident that your RnR matches the ANzsco code, then you can claim points directly
> It’s totally your decision on how safe you want to be
> ...


Hmmm.
In that case I think I will get it assessed by EA just to be on the safer side.
Thanks a lot for your input NB!

Cheers!


----------



## noahcarter (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.
I can see most of the invites were sent to anzco 261312 - Developer Programmer.
I am on* 90 *points for anzco 261313 : Software Engineer with below structure -
Age: 30
Edu: 15
pte : 20
wy outside Australia : 5
wy in Australia : 5
spouse point : 10
state : 5

Shall i change my acs or eoi to 261312? or continue to be on 261313?

Thanks in advance,
Noah


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

noahcarter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> I can see most of the invites were sent to anzco 261312 - Developer Programmer.
> ...


It’s like the flavour of the season
You change to 261312 and you may find that they are sponsoring 261313

Cheers


----------



## noahcarter (Sep 12, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s like the flavour of the season
> You change to 261312 and you may find that they are sponsoring 261313
> 
> Cheers



Ok Thanks NB.

I will stay on 261313 only and see if they favour this anzco in this season(year).
Its like losing hope. Really don't know what will happen in this season.


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey Folks,

See my experience with NSW invite.
All my friends got invite for 261312 in june round of NSW starting from points range 75- 100. On the same hand, 261313 did not get invite at 90.

Same happened yesterday too....261313 did not get invite again only few who have points 95 and above.

So during this Covid time anything can happen. There is no trend.
Even this time NSW invited people who has only 10 points for PTE which earlier was not the case.

My roommate has 80 points including state and only 10 points in PTE got invited yesterday too for 261312.

Covid situation has really turned the table and previous experience and beliefs on invites cant be continued and things can change any point of time.

All the best for guys who are awaiting invite.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Luck favors those who are persistent and keep moving forward! For those who are on the brink of giving up or those who have given up...don't...keep believing and good things will happen.


----------



## simmangandhi (May 19, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Hope you're well.

Just checking if anyone from Developer Programmer Occupation with 85 points (including state) got an invite on last Friday?

Thanks


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

simmangandhi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you're well.
> 
> ...



Sure. Even 80 points got invited.


----------



## ashishbha (Sep 3, 2020)

*90+5 points*

I got 90+5 points - 261312 (Developer Programmer) - Living and working NSW from last 2 years - Why din't I receive invite?


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

ashishbha said:


> I got 90+5 points - 261312 (Developer Programmer) - Living and working NSW from last 2 years - Why din't I receive invite?



Because it’s not ranking by ur score, tho it said will do.


----------



## ashishbha (Sep 3, 2020)

so points doesn't matter at all?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashishbha said:


> so points doesn't matter at all?


States are notorious for ignoring higher points and inviting lower point applicants in the same ANzsco code to some extent 
Some do it more, some do it less
There is nothing you can do about it
It’s a totally opaque process and no one can fathom why they do it 

Moreover, if only points were to be the criteria, then there would be no need for 190
189 would be sufficient 
The idea behind 190 is to give the liberty to the state to invite anyone they want irrespective of their points or experience 

Cheers


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s a risk, but I would take that chance
> You may not get an invite again in future
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.
I have decided to give it a try, will keep you guys posted with the outcome.
We will try to give PTE this week and hopefully get the result before 14 day.

Meanwhile I will gather the documents. can you pls help me with the below queries.

1. Any thread to refer to for after Pre-invite documents/checklist/guides?

2. Do I need to update new PTE score in EOI before submitting NSW application or should upload both the reports(old and new) with justification.?

3. I did my ACS in December 2019, and got promoted in April 2020. Will same ACS and reference letter works, which I used for ACS evaluation or do I need to get new ACS and reference letter from my company?


Cheers!


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

any offshore guys got any invite ? or only folks presently residing at NSW!


----------



## arun.vijayakumar (Aug 5, 2020)

Any engineering occupations invited? Does NSW carryout invitation rounds on a specific day in a month or the process is ongoing for multiple days? Can we still hope for the invite ?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

It was much easier to get NSW invite if you were a Plumber with 65 pts rather than an Engineer with 95 pts, I've seen Tennis Coaches invited with 70 pts...a Hair Dresser with 70 as well.

It's all just random with state invites, especially now and better treat it like a Green Card lottery as opposed to look for patterns and hope in terms of your points score.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

ajchak84 said:


> any offshore guys got any invite ? or only folks presently residing at NSW!


On NSW's site: https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...led-visas/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190



> Invitation rounds will commence shortly for subclass 190 visa nomination. In line with Home Affairs' direction, we will only invite applicants currently in selected health, ICT and engineering occupations, and who currently reside in NSW.


Seems offshore will not be getting any attention until the federal budget has been allocated. Nobody knows what the process will be like post 6th October.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arun.vijayakumar said:


> Any engineering occupations invited? Does NSW carryout invitation rounds on a specific day in a month or the process is ongoing for multiple days? Can we still hope for the invite ?


States don’t have any fixed days or dates for rounds
They can invite multiple times in a month or skip a month 
It’s totally random

Cheers


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

*No additional requirements this round*



Aussie dreamz said:


> Don't worry about the previous requirements as long as you have a valid skills assessment and all the evidence to back up your claims. If you carefully read the criteria on Business NSW website, they are only inviting Health, ICT and Engineering occupations and the only current eligibility requirement is to have been residing in NSW. There is no priority skilled occupation lists and additional requirements as before. Consider yourself lucky that you had submitted an EOI for NSW 190 and move one step closer towards your PR. Good luck!


Thank you dreamz again! I got the reply from NSW. Your interpretation of the new policy is 100% accurate. There are no additional requirements this time.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

locomomo said:


> Thank you dreamz again! I got the reply from NSW. Your interpretation of the new policy is 100% accurate. There are no additional requirements this time.


This is a nightmare for me. Low pointer with bad English who is currently working as a full-stack developer here in NSW.

It is obvious that NSW needs a lot of Uber driver and stockfilling person in Coles, Woolies where established in NSW.

For me, this is over. They should choose people who has experience, currently working in professions here in NSW but they don't.

PS. I don't blame you as your profile are suitable for the nomination. 6 months experience in related field. 

But to choose anyone, including people who don't have any experience doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

locomomo said:


> Thank you dreamz again! I got the reply from NSW. Your interpretation of the new policy is 100% accurate. There are no additional requirements this time.


That's a great news. Happy for you @locomomo 

Cheers


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

dybydx said:


> This is a nightmare for me. Low pointer with bad English who is currently working as a full-stack developer here in NSW.
> 
> It is obvious that NSW needs a lot of Uber driver and stockfilling person in Coles, Woolies where established in NSW.
> 
> ...


Try for a 482 or 186 if eligible. I know the feeling though. English is my native language and I only qualify for competent English without sitting any tests; I feel like it should be more.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

dybydx said:


> This is a nightmare for me. Low pointer with bad English who is currently working as a full-stack developer here in NSW.
> 
> It is obvious that NSW needs a lot of Uber driver and stockfilling person in Coles, Woolies where established in NSW.
> 
> ...


I've seen 75+5p 261312 got invited this time. You may have a chance if NSW keeps inviting during Sep. Wait till Oct. Good luck.

PS. I'm a full-stack developer as well.


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

ankitparas said:


> Thanks NB.
> I have decided to give it a try, will keep you guys posted with the outcome.
> We will try to give PTE this week and hopefully get the result before 14 day.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys..
Any thoughts on those question..
Thanks


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

dybydx said:


> This is a nightmare for me. Low pointer with bad English who is currently working as a full-stack developer here in NSW.
> 
> It is obvious that NSW needs a lot of Uber driver and stockfilling person in Coles, Woolies where established in NSW.
> 
> ...


I totally echo your point mate. Being here for 2 years in the designated profession with 85 points, still no luck....recently, 5 points taken out by them for no mistake of mine because of a loophole in their points mechanism of last 10 years calculation, my overseas experience is slipping down from the top slab as I cross 2 years here, no matter whether I have 15+ years of experience 

I have reached a stage to keep the mind frame...like...if I get invited it is good....if it doesn't, all the more good...it's better to keep the options open rather than building expectations on this irrational process


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Today I spoke to one of the NSW migration officer. he suggested me to remove my spouse expired IELTS from EOI and submit the application without attempting new English exam.

Is it fine? bit scared


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

ankitparas said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today I spoke to one of the NSW migration officer. he suggested me to remove my spouse expired IELTS from EOI and submit the application without attempting new English exam.
> 
> Is it fine? bit scared


Yes, it is fine.

NSW (unlike Vic) is very friendly when it comes to approving the pre-invite.

On this very group, once there was a guy accidentally claiming 85 points instead of 80 (or so). He did the same as u suggested and NSW approved his invite and he filed visa application.

Hope you have reference of what u talked to them?

Cheers


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Kuta said:


> Yes, it is fine.
> 
> NSW (unlike Vic) is very friendly when it comes to approving the pre-invite.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I have sent him an email for the confirmation. Also, after I submit my application, will they reach out to me if they want a new English score card? Hope they don't reject my application without providing any chance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitparas said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have sent him an email for the confirmation. Also, after I submit my application, will they reach out to me if they want a new English score card? Hope they don't reject my application without providing any chance.


It’s a risk you will have to take
Make sure you remove the spouse scores from the EOI before applying to NSW

Cheers


----------



## romg05 (Sep 14, 2020)

*MCA degree points while filing PR under 190 visa*

Hi Experts 
CAn you please confirm ,what would be the qualifications points for MCA as I have done MCA i.e. Masters in Computer Application.
Also how many years will be deducted from my experience for MCA.I have total 8.7 years of Job experience of which 1.6 is in Sydney .

Looking forward to hear from you soon !

Thank you .


Roma Gupta


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

ankitparas said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I have sent him an email for the confirmation. Also, after I submit my application, will they reach out to me if they want a new English score card? Hope they don't reject my application without providing any chance.


Excellent!

No, they won't. Trust me, you'll be thrilled with the outcome.

Just make sure your EOI and evidences are synced. That is removing ur wife's English points and not submitting her results either.

All the best and may the universe be with you! 


Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

https://www.hcamag.com/au/news/general/new-report-calls-for-skilled-migrant-visa-overhaul/233522

An Interesting read


----------



## durga123 (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi Team,

Could you help me with the query I have..

I'm on ICT Support Engineer Visa and my roles do align with Software Engineer (261313), but as we are seeing many 261312 (Developer Programmer) NSW invites with less points also when compared to 261313 (Software Engineer), can I do ACS as Dev Programmer and file a new EOI for Developer Programmer.

Points claimed: 85+5
DOE: 8th March 2020


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

durga123 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Could you help me with the query I have..
> 
> ...


Assuming you can get a positive skills assessment, I don't see why not.


----------



## durga123 (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi Team,

Could you help me with the query I have..

I'm on 482 Temp skilled Visa and I had to leave NSW on emergency purpose recently, but my Visa is valid until July 2021. In this case can I still call myself as a resident of NSW?

Posting this query as NSW is giving invites to who are currently residing in NSW. 

Points claimed: 85+5
DOE: 8th March 2020


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

durga123 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Could you help me with the query I have..
> 
> ...


If you don't have proof that your current/normal place of residence is in NSW, you most likely won't get invited.


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

Failed NAATI for the second time. Kind of on me due to minimal preparation but stuff me dead $1600 went out the windows -_-


----------



## durga123 (Aug 28, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> If you don't have proof that your current/normal place of residence is in NSW, you most likely won't get invited.



Thanks Jordan, 

Would bank statements and my phone bills help?

Thanks


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

durga123 said:


> Thanks Jordan,
> 
> Would bank statements and my phone bills help?
> 
> Thanks


I would say so. Possibly add your driver's license, any letters with a company letter head etc.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

liamerr said:


> Failed NAATI for the second time. Kind of on me due to minimal preparation but stuff me dead $1600 went out the windows -_-


I think you should take a test prep course :ranger:


----------



## liamerr (Nov 29, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> I think you should take a test prep course :ranger:


Could you recommend one? My native is Viet and :confused2:


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

What is the normal date for NSW invitations? Was it happening like the same date every month?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> What is the normal date for NSW invitations? Was it happening like the same date every month?


State invitations do not have a fixed date. Invitations before the pandemic were usually sent out towards the end of the month and mostly on Fridays. But that has changed. It is unpredictable like the rest of the process.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> State invitations do not have a fixed date. Invitations before the pandemic were usually sent out towards the end of the month and mostly on Fridays. But that has changed. It is unpredictable like the rest of the process.


Yeah, I was just wondering if WA is planning to follow their normal invitation schedule (if they will send invitations at all lol).


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Kuta said:


> Excellent!
> 
> No, they won't. Trust me, you'll be thrilled with the outcome.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for your support!
I got my NSW nomination


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

ankitparas said:


> Thanks guys for your support!
> 
> I got my NSW nomination


Great news. Stay happy mate! 

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

ankitparas said:


> Thanks guys for your support!
> I got my NSW nomination


Congrats...


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

ankitparas said:


> Thanks guys for your support!
> I got my NSW nomination


Wow, how long did it get for you? Don't you mind to share your timeline?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

The wait for October 6th from July first week is feeling like a decade already. &#55358;&#56692;


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> The wait for October 6th from July first week is feeling like a decade already. ��


A few more decades to go....lol...after that a few decades for the final invite and then a millennia to get the grant


----------



## polar.bear (Apr 23, 2020)

ankitparas said:


> Thanks guys for your support!
> I got my NSW nomination


Congrats! May I know whether you ended up removing your wife english test or you submit a new one?


----------



## polar.bear (Apr 23, 2020)

ankitparas said:


> Thanks guys for your support!
> I got my NSW nomination


Congrats! May I know whether you ended up removing your wife english test or you submit a new one?


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Any engineers got invited last Friday?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> The wait for October 6th from July first week is feeling like a decade already. ��


If you think this is long, from Oct 6 till the 1st invitation round is going to feel like a light year 😄


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Is NSW done with invites till October?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...kFWcUSdDATmanHif_cLrvTgABKAPQnAZFSNsmzD5zC4JY


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...kFWcUSdDATmanHif_cLrvTgABKAPQnAZFSNsmzD5zC4JY


189 is one of the lowest. Isn't that actually counterproductive to Australia itself? State nomination, for the win.


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

polar.bear said:


> Congrats! May I know whether you ended up removing your wife english test or you submit a new one?


Yes, I removed English test result.

Timeline:
EOI created- 20/07/2020
NSW Pre Invite- 11/09/2020
Amended EOI- 15/07/2020 ( removed spouse English test)
Final Invite- 15/07/2020

now preparing docs for 190 visa


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

ankitparas said:


> Yes, I removed English test result.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI created- 20/07/2020
> ...


4 days from pre-invite to invite? Wow, that is amazingly quick.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitparas said:


> Yes, I removed English test result.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI created- 20/07/2020
> ...


You did not claim spouse skilled points also I hope ?

Cheers


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

NB said:


> You did not claim spouse skilled points also I hope ?
> 
> Cheers



I only answered "No" to English, but said "Yes" to ACS question.
still system assigned me 0 spouse points. 

I have submitted ACS document in NSW application.

Should I upload again in 190 Visa application?

Thanks Again guys.

Will come back with more question as I progress in doc preparation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitparas said:


> I only answered "No" to English, but said "Yes" to ACS question.
> still system assigned me 0 spouse points.
> 
> I have submitted ACS document in NSW application.
> ...


As long as you have 0 spouse points, you are safe

Cheers


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

NB said:


> As long as you have 0 spouse points, you are safe
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!

Now I need to prove functional English for my spouse. I have the document from her college that medium of instruction was English but it is dated 11/12/2013. Will that work or I will need to get a new one?

While submitting 190 application, do i need to get all the documents attested? I have few which i used for ACS, can i reuse them?


----------



## kokojumbo (Aug 25, 2020)

May I ask, for submitting ITA supporting documents, do we have to get them certified and upload softcopies of the certified documents or can we submit the softcopies of original documents?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kokojumbo said:


> May I ask, for submitting ITA supporting documents, do we have to get them certified and upload softcopies of the certified documents or can we submit the softcopies of original documents?


As far as I know clear scanned color copies should suffice. This is what the DHA says:

Scan or photograph
Scan or photograph all documents (English and non-English) in colour.

The scans and photos must be clear.

If a document is more than one page, save it all as one file


----------



## Jay Lincon (Dec 13, 2019)

Hello,

I have a question in regards to onshore and offshore applicants.

I submitted my EOI for 190 early this year and at that time I was in Australia. Currently, I am stuck offshore due to the travel ban but i am still employed and my 482 visa is still valid until June 2021.I understand that Australia will announce its budget on 6th October and many believed that the states will only consider onshore applicants first. So, in my scenario, am I considered an onshore or offshore applicant?

Also, how do they determine if you are onshore or offshore when there is no such option to tick on the EOI portal? 


Thanks in advance. 😊🙏🏼


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Jay Lincon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question in regards to onshore and offshore applicants.
> 
> ...


I would say onshore since you'd have evidence of an address, bills etc in Australia.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Jay Lincon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question in regards to onshore and offshore applicants.
> 
> ...


If you file a valid visa application, and DHA issues you a bridging visa then you are onshore. Otherwise, you are offshore.

When you file an EOI, you will need to let them know usual residence location which indicate whether you are onshore or offshore. 

Giving a false information in EOI is a crime.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Jay Lincon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question in regards to onshore and offshore applicants.
> 
> ...


You are a certainly offshore applicant.

At this stage, even if you get invited, you have to submit evidences to prove your current residency in NSW. (I'm not sure if NSW 190 invites offshore candidates for now.) Also, to correct you, there's a place for you to fill the current address in EOI.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

From a Guardian article:

Excerpt 1
Frydenberg says Tuesday’s budget will be about the “here and now” – and the most pressing issue in the here and now, in his definition, is getting the unemployment rate down. Figures from the briefing note are rattled off.
“The focus is on unemployment and it’s at now 6.8%. Of those who actually lost their job – 870,000 – 460,000 of those people are now back at work.”

Excerpt 2
“We will have to keep reassessing the situation in light of developments on the borders because migration has been an important part of Australia’s economic growth story,” he says.
He notes there is a broader impact from lower migration than suppressing population growth. Less migrants “also impacts workforce participation because the median age of a migrant is less than the population more generally”.
“We’ll continue to reassess the numbers of net overseas migration in light of what is happening on the borders. Migration is important to the growth story.”


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> From a Guardian article:
> 
> Excerpt 1
> Frydenberg says Tuesday’s budget will be about the “here and now” – and the most pressing issue in the here and now, in his definition, is getting the unemployment rate down. Figures from the briefing note are rattled off.
> ...


So what do you expect in the budget 2020?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> So what do you expect in the budget 2020?


There are going to be lot's of aid for citizens and PR onshore. They've already indicated there will be tax cuts and other such schemes. 

So primary focus will be on getting the unemployment rate to less than 6%. Now, how much will skilled migration facilitate this is the next part. Critical sectors will definitely be given higher preference (onshore and offshore). 

Excerpt 1 is the short term goal and 2 is the long term. He's made a very measured statement about migration. Though they might not open borders soon, it's not going to be this way forever (is the tone). 

Overall, offshore folks will be affected the most and the wait could be longer. And that's what they're hinting at when they say, they will keep reassessing the situation - this could be every week, month or quarter! 

I just saw a 489 visa holder on the forum granted travel exemption because he had a job offer in the critical sector (Developer programmer).


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Any updates from the most awaited budget announcement?


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

*Be patient*

Be patient. It will come out on 7:30pm today.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

locomomo said:


> Be patient. It will come out on 7:30pm today.


2pm India Time


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

🤞


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

It's a matter of 160k vs 140k vs 120k migration spaces....hopefully the 190 visa spaces don't get cut!

Then we'll have to wait for about 10 days for states to come out with occ. lists and new criteria.

All the best to everyone! :clap2:


----------



## Mimo20066 (Mar 4, 2020)

The Government is forecasting that the net overseas migration will fall from around 154,000 in 2019-20 to -72,000 by the end of 2020-21.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*Source:*

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...f-the-governments-economic-recovery-plan.aspx

*Joint media release with the Hon Alan Tudge MP – Securing and uniting Australia as part of the Governments economic recovery plan*

The Morrison Government is ensuring that Australia remains a safer and more united nation as part of our Economic Recovery Plan.

The safety and security of Australians is the Morrison Government’s number one priority.

As Australia faces the single greatest challenge in more than a generation, the 2020-21 Budget focuses on securing our borders and providing the resources to confront the pandemic and protect Australians.

Since the establishment of the Home Affairs Portfolio in December 2017, extensive work has been undertaken in relation to catastrophic contingency planning, including a potential health pandemic.

This preparatory work formed a solid foundation for our rapid response to the COVID-19 outbreak.

The work of the Australian Border Force has been integral to the Government’s efforts to slow the transmission of COVID-19 across our border while facilitating essential travel and keeping supply chains moving.

Through our collective efforts, we have been able to slow the rate of infection and protect vulnerable Australians by maintaining social distancing, contact tracing and quarantining.

National Security

Australia faces a contested, rapidly evolving strategic environment that challenges our security, sovereignty and prosperity.

We are committed to keeping all Australians safe and secure. National security is a key priority for the Government which is why we have committed to invest $173.5 million to support our national security objectives.

The Australian Federal Police will receive $300.2 million to maintain frontline policing, enhance the AFP’s surge capacity, and provide for a healthy and agile workforce to respond to emerging and enduring threats.

AUSTRAC will receive $104.9 million to position the agency to do the following:

​Achieve stronger and more sustainable regulatory and intelligence outcomes by modernising AUSTRAC’s ageing reporting system.
Enhance industry compliance with anti-money laundering and counter-terrorism financing obligations.
Enhance the agency’s ability to detect, investigate and take enforcement against non-compliance.
​Ensure greater cooperation with our key international counterparts on joint operations.
To protect the community from unlawful non-citizens, including those released from prisons, but unable to be deported due to COVID19 restrictions, the Government will provide $55.6 million in 2020-21 to reactivate North West Point immigration detention centre on Christmas Island. Up to 250 high-risk detainees including those who have been convicted for crimes involving assault, sexual offences, drugs and other violent offences will be transferred to Christmas Island.

The Safer Communities Fund (SCF) will continue for a sixth round, receiving $35.0 million over four years to ensure community and local government organisations can address crime and anti-social behaviour.

2020 Cyber Security Strategy

The Cyber security of all Australians, from our critical infrastructure pr​​oviders to small business and the community, is key to protecting Australia’s economy, national security and sovereignty and keeping Australians safe.

The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $201.5 million for initiatives to implement the 2020 Cyber Security Strategy including building new cybersecurity and law enforcement capabilities, assisting industry to protect themselves and raising the community’s understanding of how to stay safe online.

Critical Infrastructure and Systems of National Significance

The Morrison Government is committed to protecting Australia’s critical infrastructure to secure the essential services all Australians rely on - everything from electricity and water, to healthcare and groceries.

Included as part of the funding allocated to the 2020 Cyber Security Strategy, $8.3 million will be used towards improving the security and resilience of critical infrastructure entities across various sectors crucial to protect our economy, security, and sovereignty.

Operation Sovereign Borders

To preserve our strong border protection approach to illegal maritime arrivals, Australia maintains the policy setting that persons who travel illegally to Australia by boat will not permanently settle in Australia.

This policy has proven to be overwhelmingly successful in stemming the flow of illegal maritime arrivals.

To further the success of Operation Sovereign Borders, an additional $41.4 million has been allocated to support Australia’s Regional Cooperation Arrangement in Indonesia.

Simplified Trade System

Australia’s prosperity relies on how quickly and easily businesses can trade internationally. The Government has allocated $28.6 million to implement a simplified trade system. This investment reinforces the Government’s commitment to fostering and facilitating trade and creating jobs while strengthening supply chain security.

The funding will also support foundation work towards Trade Single Window, which is a simplified and integrated trade approvals program designed to cut red tape at the border, saving industry time and money as well as boosting productivity. This will also support new approaches to coordinating supply chains and managing cargo and logistics.

Modern Slavery

Australia is a global leader in the fight to eradicate modern slavery, with the world’s most advanced supply chain transparency legislation.

The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $10.6 million to implement the Government’s next five-year National Action Plan to Combat Modern Slavery 2020-25, which will guide our response to fighting this crime and supporting victims. This funding will help equip businesses to manage supply chain risks, provide multi-year grant funding opportunities for organisations to deliver projects to combat modern slavery in Australia, and assist international partners to address modern slavery and human trafficking.

Immigration

A carefully managed Migration Program is an important part of Australia’s economic recovery and will create jobs and bring high value investment to help Australia rebound from COVID-19.

In 2020-21 the planned ceiling for the Migration Program will remain at 160,000 places.​

The program will have a strong focus on attracting the best and brightest migrants from around the world, with a tripling of the Global Talent Independent program allocation to 15,000 places and an increase in the Business Innovation and Investment Program (BIIP) to 13,500 places. The BIIP will also be streamlined and reformed to ensure that investments are targeted at Australian venture capitals and emerging small and medium size businesses to support the economic recovery.

The Family stream plan​​ning level has been set at 77,300 places, including 72,300 within the Partner category.

While overall the government has placed greater emphasis on the family stream, most of these are people already in Australia. Of the new permanent residents coming into the country, we still anticipate that approximately two thirds will be in the skilled stream and one third from the family stream.

There will be 13,750 places allocated for the Humanitarian Program. The Government will continue to invest to improve settlement and employment outcomes for humanitarian entrants, including through previously announced reforms to the Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP), and developing a reform program for settlement services and the Community Sponsorship Program.

The Government will also offer Visa Application Charge (VAC) refunds, waivers or visa extensions to visa holders who have been unable to travel to Australia due to COVID-19. This includes waiving the VAC for Working Holiday Makers and Visitors to boost tourism once the borders re-open.

Social Cohesion

The Government will continue to keep Australians together and grow our social cohesion in the face of unprecedented challenges.

The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $62.8 million to support Australia’s social cohesion and ensure the values and institutions that unite us as Australians remain strong. This builds on the $71 million dollar package of social cohesion measures announced in March 2019.

Combatting violence against women and children is a top priority of the Government. To provide additional support to partner migrants while also enhancing social cohesion, the Government will extend the family sponsorship framework to Partner visas, strengthening the existing family violence provisions within the Partner visa program. The introduction of an English language requirement for Partner visa applicants and permanent resident sponsors will further support integration and access to key services.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Mr. said:


> *Source:*
> 
> https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...f-the-governments-economic-recovery-plan.aspx
> 
> ...


Sounds positive to me. Let's see what happens in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Architect Joe said:


> Sounds positive to me. Let's see what happens in the next couple of weeks.



160,000 - 77,300 (Family) - 15,000 (GTI) - 13,500 (BIIP) = 54,200

Last year, it’s 108,682.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

locomomo said:


> Architect Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds positive to me. Let's see what happens in the next couple of weeks.
> ...


Yep. But my expectations about this FY were even lower.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

locomomo said:


> 160,000 - 77,300 (Family) - 15,000 (GTI) - 13,500 (BIIP) = 54,200
> 
> Last year, it’s 108,682.


54200 includes things like?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

RichardTuan said:


> locomomo said:
> 
> 
> > 160,000 - 77,300 (Family) - 15,000 (GTI) - 13,500 (BIIP) = 54,200
> ...


Last year there were 12800 spaces for 190 visa of which 3000 went to NSW and about 2740 got filled. Overall, 11499 got filled. 

Need to find out the numbers for this year.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> RichardTuan said:
> 
> 
> > locomomo said:
> ...


By that proportion, are we(NSW) going to get somewhere in the range of 2000 spaces? And from that allocation, will they also deduct the 500 odd interim allocations given earlier this year? If yes, then what we are left with will be just lesser than 1500 spaces for rest of the year. 😞

This is just my inference, I wish my understanding is wrong and the reality is better 😉


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> By that proportion, are we(NSW) going to get somewhere in the range of 2000 spaces? And from that allocation, will they also deduct the 500 odd interim allocations given earlier this year? If yes, then what we are left with will be just lesser than 1500 spaces for rest of the year. 😞
> 
> This is just my inference, I wish my understanding is wrong and the reality is better 😉


If you have you a job offer/already working in one of the priority occupations, you have a slight chance to compete for an invite from a very limited pool. 

Number allocation doesn't mean a thing as it is going to be extremely competitive - even with a job/job offer within the priority list. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

ozlife said:


> Rajeshkumar3 said:
> 
> 
> > By that proportion, are we(NSW) going to get somewhere in the range of 2000 spaces? And from that allocation, will they also deduct the 500 odd interim allocations given earlier this year? If yes, then what we are left with will be just lesser than 1500 spaces for rest of the year. 😞
> ...


Cool...budget didn't change anything drastically, we will see the same sluggish trend of invites then..as we have been seeing year till date.


One quick question, the allotted spaces are only to roll out the fresh invites or includes the backlog of existing lodged applications that are pending for Grant?


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

Backlogs and invitations go hand in hand. So we can assume both. However it's mostly grants.


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

And yeah nothing changed much, you ll get 6k ish odd places for 189 and they ll try filling out atleast 1.5 to 3k. Expected as such


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> ozlife said:
> 
> 
> > Rajeshkumar3 said:
> ...


Well if you’re specifically looking at NSW, the 190 no. might go down from 3000 to 1500. That’s a big game changer. 

So any offshore invites will be as good as winning the lottery.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Well if you’re specifically looking at NSW, the 190 no. might go down from 3000 to 1500. That’s a big game changer.
> 
> So any offshore invites will be as good as winning the lottery.


Forget about Offshore, Onshore invite itself looking like a lottery.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*Source: Official Media Release*


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

So from the above pdf document, for year 2020/2021 :

- State/Territory Nominated / Skilled – Nominated (Permanent) : 11,200


And based on last year's total figures (1 July 2019 to the end of June 2020,excluding the interim period, derived from https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds - refer to the very last table


- State/Territory Nominated / Skilled – Nominated (Permanent) : 11,499


Correct me my interpretation is wrong.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> So from the above pdf document, for year 2020/2021 :
> 
> - State/Territory Nominated / Skilled – Nominated (Permanent) : 11,200
> 
> ...


Yes that looks like it! So basically they’ve majorly slashed 189 quota but kept 190 nearly as is. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels

Last year, the quota for 190 was 12800 (part of 24968) but only 11499 got filled. 

This is great news to be honest! As for some reason doing the math yday it looked like 190 numbers were halved but that’s not the case.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Yes that looks like it! So basically they’ve majorly slashed 189 quota but kept 190 nearly as is.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels
> 
> ...


I really really hope your calculations are correct...if so, then we still have some hope left.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> I really really hope your calculations are correct...if so, then we still have some hope left.


If you are offshore, have a plan B
No state will have the guts to sponsor offshore applicants in non medical codes
With such high unemployment, how on earth can they justify to their electorate, why they have sponsored offshore applicants

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that looks like it! So basically they’ve majorly slashed 189 quota but kept 190 nearly as is.
> ...


States will come out with their own quotas, occ lists and criteria in the next 10 days or so. 

If 11200 is all for 190 visas then NSW should get atleast 2500 of those.

So a little bit more waiting will get us all final clarity.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

kc_muzik said:


> States will come out with their own quotas, occ lists and criteria in the next 10 days or so.
> 
> If 11200 is all for 190 visas then NSW should get atleast 2500 of those.
> 
> So a little bit more waiting will get us all final clarity.


Why 2500? I think at least between 3500 to 4500.


----------



## satya512 (Jan 2, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> Yes that looks like it! So basically they’ve majorly slashed 189 quota but kept 190 nearly as is.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels
> 
> ...


So, they can invite onshore only in 190 keeping low counts for 189. Can I assume there is zero chance with 90 points - offshore - for an year(optimistic) or two?

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> If you are offshore, have a plan B
> No state will have the guts to sponsor offshore applicants in non medical codes
> With such high unemployment, how on earth can they justify to their electorate, why they have sponsored offshore applicants
> 
> Cheers


That is very true NB. I am hoping that in due time (May-June) next year, if a vaccine becomes available, then maybe things will start looking better.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hamadeh said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > States will come out with their own quotas, occ lists and criteria in the next 10 days or so.
> ...


I really doubt that, as last years quota was 3000 and they filled around 2740. So this years will be lower.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

satya512 said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that looks like it! So basically they’ve majorly slashed 189 quota but kept 190 nearly as is.
> ...


Predicting invites is nearly impossible. Have an alternate plan, but there’s no reason to give up on this just yet. That’s just my view. 

It is mentioned in the report shared above that 2/3rds PRs will go to those already in Aus. 

So the question is, who will the remaining 1/3rd go to?


----------



## satya512 (Jan 2, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> Predicting invites is nearly impossible. Have an alternate plan, but there’s no reason to give up on this just yet. That’s just my view.
> 
> It is mentioned in the report shared above that 2/3rds PRs will go to those already in Aus.
> 
> So the question is, who will the remaining 1/3rd go to?


Yeah. Hope for better. Only time will tell.

I have few questions regarding 190 overall for offshore, but I'll ask in relevant threads.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> Yes that looks like it! So basically they’ve majorly slashed 189 quota but kept 190 nearly as is.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels
> 
> ...



The above is the great point-Last year out of 25,000 quota only 11499 were filled. Out of which 3000 was NSW Quota. 

So basically eventhough the original quota is 11,000 this is the same number of people invited last year, DHA always over promises and under delivery. 

My guess is the NSW will get total 1500 to 2000 Quota this year. 

unfortunately, only onshore candidates will get invite and it may sound harsh but doors for offshore candidates are closed for next 2years. (net migration negative for 2 years)

Canada is the way to go if someone is just starting.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Predicting invites is nearly impossible. Have an alternate plan, but there’s no reason to give up on this just yet. That’s just my view.
> 
> It is mentioned in the report shared above that 2/3rds PRs will go to those already in Aus.
> 
> So the question is, who will the remaining 1/3rd go to?


They will goto medical professionals, critical employees etc.
But it will be arbitrary and opaque 

Cheers


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Official breakdown


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/wha...zYyzAfW2yLv_1zsSh-R3nOnaplfJT3Vhit_xvw7lV5ds#


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Official breakdown
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/wha...zYyzAfW2yLv_1zsSh-R3nOnaplfJT3Vhit_xvw7lV5ds#


Looks like, the link is already posted in the thread..my bad

However, this breakdown indicates that last year number for SS was 21495...did NSW get just 3000 out of it last year? If yes, ..what we can expect is something half of it...isn't it?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

R.Max said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that looks like it! So basically they’ve majorly slashed 189 quota but kept 190 nearly as is.
> ...


Quota for 190 last year was 12800 not 25000. You can view the official report At anzscosearch.com 

11499 got filled, and this year it is 11200. Marginal decrease. NSW will hopefully get more than 2000.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Rajeshkumar3 said:
> 
> 
> > Official breakdown
> ...


Here you go:
https://www.anzscosearch.com/visa-program-2019-20-overview/


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Here you go:
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/visa-program-2019-20-overview/


Guys, The above link clearly says, 11499 invites granted, it does not state what was last year's allocation. Please see the snapshot below, this is from official DHA site. Last year budgeted number is 24968 for state sponsorship.

Now the question is straight forward, did NSW get allotment of just 3000 out of 24968(scenario 1), or was allotted some higher number and used only 3000? (scenario 2)

If it is scenario 1, then we can expect this year allocation to be 50% than last year in the same propotion. In the case of scenario 2, we can expect this year allocation to be in the same range of 3000.

P.S. I reconfirmed last year's number using the same immi link(before budget it had 2019-20 numbers). I tried accessing back dated image as of 01st Apr 2020. One can see below.

https://web.archive.org/web/2020040.../what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Guys, The above link clearly says, 11499 invites granted, it does not state what was last year's allocation. Please see the snapshot below, this is from official DHA site. Last year budgeted number is 24968 for state sponsorship.
> 
> Now the question is straight forward, did NSW get allotment of just 3000 out of 24968(scenario 1), or was allotted some higher number and used only 3000? (scenario 2)
> 
> ...


Mate, you're clearly missing key details here. 

Go to the link I sent and scroll down to the graph - Skilled Nominated visa (Subclass 190)

The allocated quota vs actual quota is clearly given for each state. Add all of them and you'll get a total of 12,800 vs 11,499.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Rajeshkumar3 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, The above link clearly says, 11499 invites granted, it does not state what was last year's allocation. Please see the snapshot below, this is from official DHA site. Last year budgeted number is 24968 for state sponsorship.
> ...



I agree, 12800 is the actual quota and I could see it is notified via FOI act, but unable to comprehend how did it fall all the way from 25k, which was officially declared for SS in last year's budget.

Anyways I think no point in cracking our head too much on this, just another matter of a week or 10 days to know the reality 👍


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> I agree, 12800 is the actual quota and I could see it is notified via FOI act, but unable to comprehend how did it fall all the way from 25k, which was officially declared for SS in last year's budget.
> 
> Anyways I think no point in cracking our head too much on this, just another matter of a week or 10 days to know the reality 👍


Earlier, I had the same confusion. But on some research and FOIs, I found out that the remainder of 25000 - 12800 approx was assigned to 489/491. They were all classified under "State/Territory Nominated" which led to ambiguity. 

This year DHA made things ALOT clear by stating - 11200 "State/Territory Nominated - Permanent", and allotting the regional visas in a separate field altogether. 

They've very smartly played around with the numbers this year to ensure PR allotment is not greatly reduced by drastically cutting 189 and representing Regional clearly. 

Anyways, all this will be cleared up soon. But expect NSW to get the biggest piece of the pie!

Good luck!


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> But expect NSW to get the biggest piece of the pie!
> 
> Good luck!


of course it will, but again like 189, it's just ceiling not target


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Earlier, I had the same confusion. But on some research and FOIs, I found out that the remainder of 25000 - 12800 approx was assigned to 489/491. They were all classified under "State/Territory Nominated" which led to ambiguity.
> 
> This year DHA made things ALOT clear by stating - 11200 "State/Territory Nominated - Permanent", and allotting the regional visas in a separate field altogether.
> 
> ...


Yup...true mate...let's wait and watch


----------



## Jay Lincon (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi, 

So what does the new budget mean for non prorata occupation? Any chance to get invited for 70pts including SS, currently onshore on 482 visa for hotel manager 141311?

Any thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jay Lincon said:


> Hi,
> 
> So what does the new budget mean for non prorata occupation? Any chance to get invited for 70pts including SS, currently onshore on 482 visa for hotel manager 141311?
> 
> Any thoughts?


Your best bet would be employer sponsorship 
I doubt hospitality industry would get too many state sponsorship in view of the large unemployment 
189 is ruled out with such low points 

Cheers


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

I think nsw is going to release the occupation list around end of November because New South Wales Budget is set to be released on 17 November 2020

Not sure I'm correct on this.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

usalcie said:


> I think nsw is going to release the occupation list around end of November because New South Wales Budget is set to be released on 17 November 2020
> 
> Not sure I'm correct on this.


Ufff...let's keep waiting for budget after budgets. Time to offload this heck of a thing from our priority.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Ufff...let's keep waiting for budget after budgets. Time to offload this heck of a thing from our priority.


Reminds of the famous sunny deol dialogue from an Indian film 

Tareekh par tareekh

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

usalcie said:


> I think nsw is going to release the occupation list around end of November because New South Wales Budget is set to be released on 17 November 2020
> 
> Not sure I'm correct on this.


Hopefully that’s not the case. State allocations are linked to the Federal budget. 

SA has stated they will release occ. lists mid-Oct even though their budget is not until Nov 10. So NSW might be the same. 

And so far all states released the same statement - interim allocations before fed budget, state allocations after fed budget. No one mentioned about state budgets.



Plot twist: QLD just came out with this statement 

“Skilled Program

The skilled program remains suspended until further notice. Please DO NOT submit an EOI as they will not be picked up or considered.

Those that have submitted their EOI from Tuesday 29 September to Monday 05 October will continue to have their application assessed. However, please be aware there are limited nomination allocations available in this round.

We will advise a re-opening of the skilled program via our homepage and across social media in December 2020.”

Let’s see what the other states do!


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

*Rajeshkumar3*



kc_muzik said:


> Hopefully that’s not the case. State allocations are linked to the Federal budget.
> 
> SA has stated they will release occ. lists mid-Oct even though their budget is not until Nov 10. So NSW might be the same.
> 
> ...


Just wondering why are they explicitly quoting "29 Sep to 05 Oct" instead of saying EOIs received till 05th Oct are being assessed.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

For those interested in last years grants issued against each occupation:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/...7cD5cTeeW1g0OTQl6f-Q9HdMwY7FoRljuyvMfEFsnaUU4


----------



## Jay Lincon (Dec 13, 2019)

What! 190 visa invitation for hotel manager 141311 was less than 5 for the whole financial year. Sad! 



kc_muzik said:


> For those interested in last years grants issued against each occupation:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/...7cD5cTeeW1g0OTQl6f-Q9HdMwY7FoRljuyvMfEFsnaUU4


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hopefully that’s not the case. State allocations are linked to the Federal budget.
> 
> SA has stated they will release occ. lists mid-Oct even though their budget is not until Nov 10. So NSW might be the same.
> 
> ...


Not surprising when you consider how ridiculous they've been with the border restrictions. Qlders should boot that Palalunatic later this month.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Just wondering why are they explicitly quoting "29 Sep to 05 Oct" instead of saying EOIs received till 05th Oct are being assessed.


If it’s not an oversight, then it’s a very dangerous trend
Applicants will want to submit an EOI every week or month to get the attention of the state

Cheers


----------



## noahcarter (Sep 12, 2020)

One of my friend with 85 points for System analyst got invite. 
Did anyone got invite yesterday?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

noahcarter said:


> One of my friend with 85 points for System analyst got invite.
> Did anyone got invite yesterday?[/QUOTE
> 
> Really? This code is not even on the priority list! Good to know. Do you have more details on his pts breakdown? I assume he is onshore with Aus exp...


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

noahcarter said:


> One of my friend with 85 points for System analyst got invite.
> Did anyone got invite yesterday?


What ..was there a round yesterday? 😯


----------



## noahcarter (Sep 12, 2020)

She is onshore with around 3 years of experience.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

noahcarter said:


> She is onshore with around 3 years of experience.


Looks like end of the road for off-shore applicants...


----------



## mrkrazy (Oct 12, 2020)

Is that DOHA data data for all states?

If so, the 190 number for 511112 Program or Project Administrator is 46?? Incredibly deceiving considering it was listed as "High Demand" on the NSW list for most of the year and as others have pointed out they are really milking applicants' money both in Australia and abroad knowing that the chances of them getting a 190 are abysmally low!


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

46 is all states.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> What ..was there a round yesterday? 😯


Sadly, NO.


----------



## mh9 (Dec 10, 2017)

noahcarter said:


> She is onshore with around 3 years of experience.


Surprising:

Skill Select October Round
-------------------------------
Home Affairs have confirmed there has been NO round yet. 
And would not confirm when the round will take place

Link: https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

locomomo said:


> Sadly, NO.





> *noahcarter*
> 
> One of my friend with 85 points for System analyst got invite.
> Did anyone got invite yesterday?



I also felt the same, just rechecking this as one of the member posted that their friend has received invite on Friday...


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> noahcarter said:
> 
> 
> > One of my friend with 85 points for System analyst got invite.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> I also felt the same, just rechecking this as one of the member posted that their friend has received invite on Friday...


If I am not mistaken it was NSW state sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

*Software Tester or Software Engineer*

Hi guys, wanted opinion from the experienced guys here. I have submitted my EOI for 261314 Software Tester for 190 SS with 90 points and I am onshore currently on 482 visa. I have asked a few guys who have suggested me to go for another assessment for 261313 to increase my chances of invite. In the last STSOL list, 261314 had high availability criteria against it...so I am not really sure if I should go for another assessment. Moreover my R&R and current 482 visa code are also very much aligned to Software Tester code. Below are my queries:

1. I know 261313 will give me an additional option for 189, but given the very few allocations being given to 189, is it still beneficial to go for another 261313 assessment?

2. For 190, a person with equal points for Software Tester code will have less preference against an equal points for Software Engineer?

3. Given if I am skill assessed positively by ACS for 261313, will I be assessed equally for my work exp as I have now? R&R and designations are more aligned to Manual testing, Test Management, etc. with no mention of automation experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Hi guys, wanted opinion from the experienced guys here. I have submitted my EOI for 261314 Software Tester for 190 SS with 90 points and I am onshore currently on 482 visa. I have asked a few guys who have suggested me to go for another assessment for 261313 to increase my chances of invite. In the last STSOL list, 261314 had high availability criteria against it...so I am not really sure if I should go for another assessment. Moreover my R&R and current 482 visa code are also very much aligned to Software Tester code. Below are my queries:
> 
> 1. I know 261313 will give me an additional option for 189, but given the very few allocations being given to 189, is it still beneficial to go for another 261313 assessment?
> 
> ...


Software tester code is a graveyard

I dont know how all of a sudden nsw has put it in high availability 
For the last several years it was not even being sponsored by them
I don’t think despite being on the high list they have sponsored more then a few

Same goes for VIC although they have consistently had 261314 in their list but every year they also invite just a handful out of thousands who have submitted the EOI

No other state sponsored testers 
As you have no automation testing experience you are stuck with this code
Maybe you are one lucky guy and will get sponsorship from the thousands who are waiting

Cheers 
Cheers


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I am an off-shore marketing specialist and waiting at 90 points (85+5) for NSW 190 visa. However, as per EOI dashboard, there are about 150 submitted EOIs in the system with 90 points (inc SS) for my occupation. This makes me think that NSW 190 may not be an option for me anymore 

Hence, I was considering SA 491 but It looks like being on-shore in SA is a new requirement for SA 491. As per my understanding, this was true for SA 190, but now the website states on-shore requirement for all skilled migrants. Please see the link below: 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/ski...ing-information/state-nomination-requirements 

So my main questions are: 
1) Is this correct for SA 491? If yes, what are my options as an off-shore marketing specialist at 85 points without state sponsorship?  
2) Will the states come up with priority occupation lists this year? Both SA and NSW have broken links for this topic. 

Any guidance is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks, 
Dreamer!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamer05 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am an off-shore marketing specialist and waiting at 90 points (85+5) for NSW 190 visa. However, as per EOI dashboard, there are about 150 submitted EOIs in the system with 90 points (inc SS) for my occupation. This makes me think that NSW 190 may not be an option for me anymore
> 
> ...


Now that the federal budget is out of the way, all states will come up with the list of Anzsco codes they will likely sponsor, and the conditions for each code

You will have to wait for a few weeks 

Cheers


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

*dreamer05*



NB said:


> Now that the federal budget is out of the way, all states will come up with the list of Anzsco codes they will likely sponsor, and the conditions for each code
> 
> You will have to wait for a few weeks
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, NB! I will check the state websites on a weekly basis... keeping a look out for any updates! Hopefully we get some clarity by November.


----------



## jetpackcowboi (Oct 7, 2020)

*My 190 status*

Just wanted to share my 190 status for 2020 in case it's useful for anyone -

ANZSCO Code *261312 *(Developer Programmer)
EOI created - *Sep 2019 with 80/85 points* (189/190)
Sponsorship invited by NSW - *11 Sep 2020*
Sponsorship approved/EOI invited - *12 Oct 2020*

When I was invited by NSW, I noticed that both my skills and english assessments *expired*, I sent an email to ask whether I can still apply and thankfully NSW were OK with me getting another skills/english assessments while keeping the invite.

When I did the English test I actually got superior english so that bumped my points up to *95 *points.

I am now just waiting for my police check to come through so I can lodge my visa application. Will update as I go.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

jetpackcowboi said:


> Just wanted to share my 190 status for 2020 in case it's useful for anyone -
> 
> ANZSCO Code *261312 *(Developer Programmer)
> EOI created - *Sep 2019 with 80/85 points* (189/190)
> ...


Congratulations..!!

Do remember to withdraw your 189 EOI (may help someone if invitations resume by any chance)


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

dreamer05 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Now that the federal budget is out of the way, all states will come up with the list of Anzsco codes they will likely sponsor, and the conditions for each code
> ...


Looks like one more element to factor in as part of the uncertainties...the ongoing issues with Premier is making the NSW political system a bit shaky, not sure how much it is going to impact the govt priorities and as far as this process is concerned.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Looks like one more element to factor in as part of the uncertainties...the ongoing issues with Premier is making the NSW political system a bit shaky, not sure how much it is going to impact the govt priorities and as far as this process is concerned.


It may delay the decision making that’s all
Nothing has changed materially 
The same party will still be in power, worst case, premier may change

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

*Here goes the Autralian PR dream in Bin*

Haven't thought that one can feel so bad on his birthday. Lost 5 points due to age and on 85 from 90 now. No realistic chance of getting any points till next July. Was sitting for 261313 from Feb on 90 points ( 2 years onshore + 4 years offshore (as per ACS), but damn COVID ( or my luck). Was pretty confident by seeing the invitations rounds for onshore people but lost all hope now. Signing off from expatforum with a kind of loss. All the best to everyone who are still in Queue. 

====================
ANZSCO= 261313
Points 85 now.
Naati=5
PTE=20
Spouse PTE=5
Exp=10 ( 5 onshore + 5 offshore).
Age=25
Degree =15
SS=5


----------



## k.javediqbal (Jun 12, 2020)

Any ICT Project managers here?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> Haven't thought that one can feel so bad on his birthday. Lost 5 points due to age and on 85 from 90 now. No realistic chance of getting any points till next July. Was sitting for 261313 from Feb on 90 points ( 2 years onshore + 4 years offshore (as per ACS), but damn COVID ( or my luck). Was pretty confident by seeing the invitations rounds for onshore people but lost all hope now. Signing off from expatforum with a kind of loss. All the best to everyone who are still in Queue.
> 
> ====================
> ANZSCO= 261313
> ...


Sorry about it, but this is relatively ok as compared to my case.

I got over 14 years experience, working in NSW for the last two years. The moment I completed 2 years here, my offshore experience points is slipped off from the top slab(I.e.8 +yrs) due to the stupidity in the points system. Who cares how many years of total experience one has, it matters for the last 10 yrs only. My 5 points stolen. I also jumped down from 90 to 85.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Sorry about it, but this is relatively ok as compared to my case.
> 
> I got over 14 years experience, working in NSW for the last two years. The moment I completed 2 years here, my offshore experience points is slipped off from the top slab(I.e.8 +yrs) due to the stupidity in the points system. Who cares how many years of total experience one has, it matters for the last 10 yrs only. My 5 points stolen. I also jumped down from 90 to 85.


Putting aside all other weird facts about immigration points here...equalizing everyone to 8 yrs experience overseas is just the most ridiculous one. I would like to hear one logical reason for this...I mean as if all positions everywhere are suddenly summed down to 8 yrs and nothing above matters at all?!?! 

How can this be equalized is beyond me, basically to Australia in terms of experience... it's same if you worked 8 yrs in Tata as eng or 20 yrs in Mercedes AMG F1 as factory director or whatever, you get the point. 

And then for 2yrs spent here, building on that famous "aussie experience" that has mythical status among employers here...you get measly 5 pts extra to your experience. This is just crazy, should be 50 pts in my opinion, to even land a job in Australia from offshore is a colossal success with such conservative employer mentality. 

I have personally met a geotechnical engineer who worked on Burj Khalifa project, yes... the biggest building in the world and he was turned down by one employer here because he had no Aussie experience. To have Burj in your civil eng CV is like 100% door opener everywhere in the world...not in Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Putting aside all other weird facts about immigration points here...equalizing everyone to 8 yrs experience overseas is just the most ridiculous one. I would like to hear one logical reason for this...I mean as if all positions everywhere are suddenly summed down to 8 yrs and nothing above matters at all?!?!
> 
> How can this be equalized is beyond me, basically to Australia in terms of experience... it's same if you worked 8 yrs in Tata as eng or 20 yrs in Mercedes AMG F1 as factory director or whatever, you get the point.
> 
> ...


No system is perfect 
You can pick holes in any system
Personally I like NZ system which gives very high emphasis on local employment and your salary
Surprisingly all countries like USA and Canada are only praising Australian points system and trying to implement it
Not a murmur about NZ
But you have to live with what Australia throws at you

Cheers


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

I am confused here. I have applied for NSW with 95 points but I am not invited yet but other people with 85 is invited by NSW. How is it possible ? 

My Points:

Age: 30
Degree: 15
PTE-20
NAATi:5
onshote exp (NSW): 10
Spouse: 10
NSW: 5


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Putting aside all other weird facts about immigration points here...equalizing everyone to 8 yrs experience overseas is just the most ridiculous one. I would like to hear one logical reason for this...I mean as if all positions everywhere are suddenly summed down to 8 yrs and nothing above matters at all?!?!
> 
> How can this be equalized is beyond me, basically to Australia in terms of experience... it's same if you worked 8 yrs in Tata as eng or 20 yrs in Mercedes AMG F1 as factory director or whatever, you get the point.
> 
> ...


Sometimes wonder why we spend so much energy to go to australia


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Vikrama said:


> I am confused here. I have applied for NSW with 95 points but I am not invited yet but other people with 85 is invited by NSW. How is it possible ?
> 
> My Points:
> 
> ...


Different occupation perhaps


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

Vikrama said:


> I am confused here. I have applied for NSW with 95 points but I am not invited yet but other people with 85 is invited by NSW. How is it possible ?
> 
> My Points:
> 
> ...


Don't be surprise. It's normal. That's why no one could predict NSW 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrama said:


> I am confused here. I have applied for NSW with 95 points but I am not invited yet but other people with 85 is invited by NSW. How is it possible ?
> 
> My Points:
> 
> ...


What’s your Anzsco code ?
Which Anzsco code at 85 has been invited and when ?
What’s the source of the information?

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Vikrama said:


> I am confused here. I have applied for NSW with 95 points but I am not invited yet but other people with 85 is invited by NSW. How is it possible ?
> 
> My Points:
> 
> ...


*Some people get invited with even 60 (excluding the nomination's point). Some get a final invite within 8 days or less. Contrastingly, some people can wait months for an invitation, and even after the invitation can wait weeks. That's so normal for NSW. But the occupations list priority categories play a huge role. There are those who are in limited or low priority. It's different from those in meduim and high prority AND very few people apply for these h/m occupation. You're gonna get your invite as long as your occupation within the current NSW's ANZSCO targets. Best of luck!*


----------



## compusanju (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi All,

I am new to forum and wanted to thank all for sharing so many details.
I have applied for NSW 190 visa last year on 12/11/2019 with Database Administrator (job code - 262111) and 80 points(including SS points). I am planning to give PTE again to increase chances of having 90 points. I haven't seen any invite from NSW for Database Administrator (job code - 262111) in last 1.5 year and was planning to get my application assess from ACS with Software engineer jobcode . Since my job involved some work of software engineer as well but not sure whether ACS will accept my experience for same.

Please advise 

1) Is there any issue in getting assessment done with software engineer jobcode?
(I am staying in sydney on 457 visa and my company applied new 482 with database administrator jobcode.My previous ACS assessment was also done with database administrator jobcode only) ?

2) Are there any other ways my chances of getting NSW 190 state sponsorship can increase?

Any suggestions will be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi NB,

My Anzsco is Developer Programmer. I saw a comment in this thread , page 39

His Comment: 
One of my friend with 85 points for System analyst got invite.
Did anyone got invite yesterday?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*Update:*


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

compusanju said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to forum and wanted to thank all for sharing so many details.
> I have applied for NSW 190 visa last year on 12/11/2019 with Database Administrator (job code - 262111) and 80 points(including SS points). I am planning to give PTE again to increase chances of having 90 points. I haven't seen any invite from NSW for Database Administrator (job code - 262111) in last 1.5 year and was planning to get my application assess from ACS with Software engineer jobcode . Since my job involved some work of software engineer as well but not sure whether ACS will accept my experience for same.
> ...


for your query, if your visa 482 is ith Database Administrator code, then I don't think you can get the ACS assessment as S/W Engineer. Becoz this contradicts with your company 482 visa.. first try to increase your points(this has higher chance when they open for ur occupation) or try to switch job. All the best.


----------



## martinpowell36 (Oct 16, 2020)

*Eoi*

For 190 NWS, I need help related to filling my EOI. I am staying in Sydney since 4 years. What should I answer for below question.

Would the client be prepared to live outside Australian Capital city?

Yes or No.

Does this answer affect?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

martinpowell36 said:


> For 190 NWS, I need help related to filling my EOI. I am staying in Sydney since 4 years. What should I answer for below question.
> 
> Would the client be prepared to live outside Australian Capital city?
> 
> ...


It has no effect
It is just for statistics 

Cheers


----------



## noahcarter (Sep 12, 2020)

Vikrama said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My Anzsco is Developer Programmer. I saw a comment in this thread , page 39
> 
> ...



Sorry I rechecked from her.
She had got final invite on that day.
So no rounds has happened in the month of October.

She got her preinvite on 11 September round and final invite on 8th October 2020
Sorry for the above wrong information related to preinvites.


----------



## martinpowell36 (Oct 16, 2020)

NB said:


> It has no effect
> It is just for statistics
> 
> Cheers



Thank NB


----------



## martinpowell36 (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi,

I have done ACS with Software Engineer(261313).
If I do new ACS with Developer Programmer(261312) and submit a new EOI, will my previous ACS with Software Engineer remain valid?


----------



## Anna199 (Sep 5, 2020)

martinpowell36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done ACS with Software Engineer(261313).
> If I do new ACS with Developer Programmer(261312) and submit a new EOI, will my previous ACS with Software Engineer remain valid?



Yes, it will remain valid. Go ahead with second one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave3tirth (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi All,

I have a Civil Engineering Technician (312212) and Engineering Technologist (233914) degree assessed.

Currently, I have 85 (80+5) points including state sponsorship (Subclass 190) and 80 points for Subclass 189.

EOI Effect date is September 2020

Any chance to get an invitation?

Age - 30 Points
Edu - 20 Points
PTE- 10 Points
NAATI - 5 Points
Experience - 5 Points
Single - 10 Points

Thanks in advance...!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dave3tirth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a Civil Engineering Technician (312212) and Engineering Technologist (233914) degree assessed.
> 
> ...


No one can predict an invite in this current situation 
If you are offshore, then chances are negligible, that is all that one can say

Cheers


----------



## dave3tirth (Apr 10, 2020)

NB said:


> No one can predict an invite in this current situation
> If you are offshore, then chances are negligible, that is all that one can say
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for the quick response.

I am onshore with 85 points including state sponsorship.


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dave3tirth said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> ...


Even if you are onshore, no one can predict an invite
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
My husband and I have been married for 4 years, and are now getting separated because of long standing issues with my in-laws. I had been living in Singapore from 2013 to 2019, and I moved to India to live with my husband in May 2019 and things didn't work out well for us. Now, I am moving back to Singapore and he is planning to live in India permanently, but we don't plan to file for a divorce for another year. If there is a chance either of us can change our mind, we will give it a shot in the next few months. But I don't know what does that mean for my EOI. 
I had applied as an offshore candidate for ANZSCO 225113 at 85 + 5 points for SS (total 90). These also included 5 spouse points for competent english of my husband. Now, if i update my EOI to permanently separated, will my score drop to 80 + 5 points? Assuming I do get an EOI, and if there is a reconciliation between us after I get an invite, will i be able to add him back to my application? 
If I keep my relationship status as married, while we don't live together and have no joint responsibilities or any other proof of an ongoing marriage, will that be a problem after i get my invite at my current standing 90 points? 
PS - I understand if i divorce my husband, i would get additional 10 points, making my score up to 95. but that is not an option for me. I wouldn't get a divorce just to get a PR.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

You have already mentioned you both are planning to divorce after a year. And then in your last sentence, you said wouldn't get a divorce just to get a PR. 

This type of statements are what we have to deal with all the time as men. I'm not a sexist and don't want to sound mean but I don't understand what you want and are trying to achieve. 

If you are going ahead with a divorce anyway, doing it now will increase your points up to 95. So what is the disadvantage of doing it now? Are you hoping your relationship will get better with him and therefore not leading to a divorce? Again, the issue is back and forth.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamer05 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My husband and I have been married for 4 years, and are now getting separated because of long standing issues with my in-laws. I had been living in Singapore from 2013 to 2019, and I moved to India to live with my husband in May 2019 and things didn't work out well for us. Now, I am moving back to Singapore and he is planning to live in India permanently, but we don't plan to file for a divorce for another year. If there is a chance either of us can change our mind, we will give it a shot in the next few months. But I don't know what does that mean for my EOI.
> I had applied as an offshore candidate for ANZSCO 225113 at 85 + 5 points for SS (total 90). These also included 5 spouse points for competent english of my husband. Now, if i update my EOI to permanently separated, will my score drop to 80 + 5 points? Assuming I do get an EOI, and if there is a reconciliation between us after I get an invite, will i be able to add him back to my application?
> If I keep my relationship status as married, while we don't live together and have no joint responsibilities or any other proof of an ongoing marriage, will that be a problem after i get my invite at my current standing 90 points?
> PS - I understand if i divorce my husband, i would get additional 10 points, making my score up to 95. but that is not an option for me. I wouldn't get a divorce just to get a PR.


You can’t have the cake and eat it too as far as immigration Australia is concerned

your matrimonial status is very unclear and the case officer will be confused
Consult some good Mara agents who specialises in divorce or defacto cases so that your application doesn’t get rejected if you get an invite and you apply

Cheers


----------



## ss22 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi All,

I have received my final invite to apply for 190 visa (NSW nomination) on 10-Sep-2020. 
I submitted all required documents including PCC (India and Australia) on 07-Oct-2020 and medicals were assessed on 14-Oct-2020. Whereas, my ACS gets expired on 04-Dec-2020.

1.) So, my concern here is to know whether my ACS has to be active till I get my grant. Because, processing time of 190 visa was changed to 9-12 months from 6-9 months (according to what I have observed in immi account). Or, is it fine as I got my final invite.
2.) If it depends on Case officer, when would I get to know whether to get my ACS re-assessed or not.
3.) Is there a way to contact case officer or should I wait till he contacts me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

ss22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my final invite to apply for 190 visa (NSW nomination) on 10-Sep-2020.
> I submitted all required documents including PCC (India and Australia) on 07-Oct-2020 and medicals were assessed on 14-Oct-2020. Whereas, my ACS gets expired on 04-Dec-2020.
> ...


I don't think you got to worry about this, as long as you had all the documents valid as of the invitation date. You are all good. All the best with rest of the processes.


----------



## ss22 (Jun 23, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> I don't think you got to worry about this, as long as you had all the documents valid as of the invitation date. You are all good. All the best with rest of the processes.


Thanks much, Rajesh.


----------



## zw40wo (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi All,
I have been a silent member of expat forums and the discussions has helped me a lot in my PR journey. After waiting for almost 1.5 years I got my pre-invite on 13-Sep-2020 and final invite on 08-Oct-2020. I would like to thank all the active members for their fruitful discussions especially NB.
My code was 261313 with 95 points including SS. I would like to reiterate a point here to all those members who are waiting for their invites that don't loose hope and try to maximize your score. 
Thanks All.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

zw40wo said:


> Hi All,
> I have been a silent member of expat forums and the discussions has helped me a lot in my PR journey. After waiting for almost 1.5 years I got my pre-invite on 13-Sep-2020 and final invite on 08-Oct-2020. I would like to thank all the active members for their fruitful discussions especially NB.
> My code was 261313 with 95 points including SS. I would like to reiterate a point here to all those members who are waiting for their invites that don't loose hope and try to maximize your score.
> Thanks All.


Congratulations! Good to hear that at least some states do their job.


----------



## lkpd998 (Oct 5, 2016)

jetpackcowboi said:


> *My 190 status*
> 
> Just wanted to share my 190 status for 2020 in case it's useful for anyone -
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing your case. 
Can you update how you go up to now?


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

zw40wo said:


> Hi All,
> I have been a silent member of expat forums and the discussions has helped me a lot in my PR journey. After waiting for almost 1.5 years I got my pre-invite on 13-Sep-2020 and final invite on 08-Oct-2020. I would like to thank all the active members for their fruitful discussions especially NB.
> My code was 261313 with 95 points including SS. I would like to reiterate a point here to all those members who are waiting for their invites that don't loose hope and try to maximize your score.
> Thanks All.


Congrats  Have you received 189 or 190 ? if its 190 NSW, how many years of local experience you have.!


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi guys,

Anyone waiting for NSW 190 invite for project & program admin 511112???


----------



## zw40wo (Aug 13, 2019)

Vikrama said:


> Congrats  Have you received 189 or 190 ? if its 190 NSW, how many years of local experience you have.!


I have 3 yrs Australian experience and relevant skilled is 10yrs as per ACS
Points breakdown for reference
AGE 25
PTE 20
EDUCATION 15
SKILL ASSESSMENT 20
PARTNER COMPETENT ENGLISH 5
NAAT 5
SS 5
TOTAL 95


----------



## zw40wo (Aug 13, 2019)

zw40wo said:


> I have 3 yrs Australian experience and relevant skilled is 10yrs as per ACS
> Points breakdown for reference
> AGE 25
> PTE 20
> ...


Yes it is 190NSW


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

NSW 190: Occupations that are invited as of 09/2020.


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi all,

Any idea when NSW new list will be available?


----------



## TechTalk (Sep 11, 2020)

zw40wo said:


> Hi All,
> I have been a silent member of expat forums and the discussions has helped me a lot in my PR journey. After waiting for almost 1.5 years I got my pre-invite on 13-Sep-2020 and final invite on 08-Oct-2020. I would like to thank all the active members for their fruitful discussions especially NB.
> My code was 261313 with 95 points including SS. I would like to reiterate a point here to all those members who are waiting for their invites that don't loose hope and try to maximize your score.
> Thanks All.


Hi ,
God luck with your PR.
Could you please share how long you have waiting between 90 points(NSW) and 95 points NSW for reference.
Sorry to bother.

Thanks.


----------



## Mobuch (Jun 15, 2020)

sherjel.anzar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone waiting for NSW 190 invite for project & program admin 511112???


I am, onshore... Being in the pool since February at 75points. I doubt if NSW would be sponsoring that occupation for this financial year.


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

Any news about an invite?


----------



## rohantt (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello friends,

This is my first post.
I am analyst programmer and recently saw priority list for occupations that includes developer programmer. Is it a good idea to shift from analyst programmer to developer programmer ? Do I need to have my dependent also on developer programmer to claim 10 points?









Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List (PMSOL)







www.seekvisa.com.au





Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohantt said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> This is my first post.
> I am analyst programmer and recently saw priority list for occupations that includes developer programmer. Is it a good idea to shift from analyst programmer to developer programmer ? Do I need to have my dependent also on developer programmer to claim 10 points?
> ...


If you can get a positive assessment in that code also, no harm in getting it
You can have multiple EOIs simultaneously increasing your chances
Your spouse just needs a positive assessment in any MLTSSL Anzsco code and competent English to claim 10 points
It need not be in the same code as you

but frankly if you are offshore, you are probably just wasting money

Cheers


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

Mobuch said:


> I am, onshore... Being in the pool since February at 75points. I doubt if NSW would be sponsoring that occupation for this financial year.


How many points you got?
Any onshore experience?
I am waiting from sep last year.
I am worried if the subject will be in the future list


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*UPDATE FROM NSW*

*Some occupations had an additional requirement last financial year, does this still apply?*
The additional employment and residency requirement applied to select occupations last financial year does not apply to current invitation rounds. Information about changes to this requirement will be posted to our ‘Skilled Visas’ website when available.

*I don’t currently reside in NSW, am I still eligible for NSW nomination?*
No. NSW is currently only inviting EOIs to apply for nomination from people currently residing in NSW. *We cannot provide a time frame when offshore EOIs will be invited at this time.*

For more information: Skilled Visa FAQs - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## sankar7047 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello Experts!

I'm currently residing in NSW and applied for 190 NSW with 90 points.
EOI submitted on 15th June with 85 points and updated to 90 points on 26 Oct.
My Anzsco code for skill assessment is 261312 (Developer Programmer).

Does it stand any chance to get invited? If so, when can I expect it?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sankar7047 said:


> Hello Experts!
> 
> I'm currently residing in NSW and applied for 190 NSW with 90 points.
> EOI submitted on 15th June with 85 points and updated to 90 points on 26 Oct.
> ...


No one can predict state sponsorship irrespective of your points or Anzsco code leave alone a time frame
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you

Cheers


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I am currently in NSW and have put in an EOI at 95 points for Civil Engineer (233211), updated on 1st Nov, 2020. Do you think I have any chance of invite? (My current visa expires end of 2021)

I have also put in an EOI at 90 for 189, but don't have any hope for 189 at the moment.

My points breakdown includes:

Age 30
English Language 20
Australian Experience 5
Education 15
Australian Study Requirement 5
NAATI 5
Single Application 10
State 5

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

criesinvains said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently in NSW and have put in an EOI at 95 points for Civil Engineer (233211), updated on 1st Nov, 2020. Do you think I have any chance of invite? (My current visa expires end of 2021)
> 
> ...


No one can predict state sponsorship irrespective of your points or Anzsco code 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 
Cheers


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

NB said:


> No one can predict state sponsorship irrespective of your points or Anzsco code
> The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you
> Cheers


Hi Mate. Thanks for the reply.

I do know that 190 is unpredictable (especially in this climate). It's just about trying to find out if people with similar cases to mine have had invites in recent months (could be last Fiscal year), or just see how long they had to wait out for an invite.

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

criesinvains said:


> Hi Mate. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I do know that 190 is unpredictable (especially in this climate). It's just about trying to find out if people with similar cases to mine have had invites in recent months (could be last Fiscal year), or just see how long they had to wait out for an invite.
> 
> Cheers.


That’s what I am trying to explain
Just because someone else got it, doesn’t mean you will get it
State sponsorship is all about pick and choose
They don’t follow any rules, logic or reason
They can invite a person with 65 points ignoring someone with 100 points, better qualification, better experience same location, same Anzsco code
So if you extrapolate yourself on someone else, you are bound to either get optimistic or pessimistic for no reason
Cheers


----------



## Anna199 (Sep 5, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> *UPDATE FROM NSW*
> 
> *Some occupations had an additional requirement last financial year, does this still apply?*
> The additional employment and residency requirement applied to select occupations last financial year does not apply to current invitation rounds. Information about changes to this requirement will be posted to our ‘Skilled Visas’ website when available.
> ...


Could you please provide link of this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

Guys, any recent 190 grants ? It has been crazy waiting this year for most of us. Had applied in March 2020. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Sure, here it is: Skilled Visa FAQs - Live & Work in New South Wales


Anna199 said:


> Could you please provide link of this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Yup, there have been although almost all of them have been for on-shore applicants. Check out the thread "** 190 visa grant / lodge 2020 **". Link below:









** 190 visa grant / lodge 2020 **


Sure, I've just applied for a police check, it would take 2 weeks, and yes, I'm onshore. I think you’ll receive grant as soon as you submit PCC. All the best mate! Cheers




www.expatforum.com






Vrian said:


> Guys, any recent 190 grants ? It has been crazy waiting this year for most of us. Had applied in March 2020.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiteshp1992 (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi All,

Need some help with my situation:
I have recently got a positive assessment for Anzsco code 225113: Marketing Specialist and preparing to give my PTE Academic test scheduled for this week. 

Given the situation, nothing is possible this year. 
By do you think NSW 190 list will open up & when will offshore applications be considered?

Does it make sense to prepare and submit an EOI? For how long will my EOI application be valid and in the pool?

Please guide. 
Thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

jiteshp1992 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some help with my situation:
> I have recently got a positive assessment for Anzsco code 225113: Marketing Specialist and preparing to give my PTE Academic test scheduled for this week.
> ...


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## jiteshp1992 (Sep 8, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?


i am offshore


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Yup, there have been although almost all of them have been for on-shore applicants. Check out the thread "** 190 visa grant / lodge 2020 **". Link below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thread .. 
am onshore applicant too .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

jiteshp1992 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some help with my situation:
> I have recently got a positive assessment for Anzsco code 225113: Marketing Specialist and preparing to give my PTE Academic test scheduled for this week.
> ...


There is no credible news about NSW putting up their list. Even if they do, they will be aligned with the PMSOL (current priority list published on DHA website). Offshore applicants will not be considered in the short term. They are currently focusing on onshore applicants. Once international borders open and there is a reliable vaccine, then maybe they will invite offshore. 

Submitting an EOI is your decision (please weigh your options before proceeding). An EOI is valid for a period of 2 years.


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

NB said:


> Software tester code is a graveyard
> 
> I dont know how all of a sudden nsw has put it in high availability
> For the last several years it was not even being sponsored by them
> ...


Hi NB,
I went ahead anyway with the ACS review evaluation under the code for 261313 Software Engineer, as the ACS guidelines for both of these professions are exactly same word by word, and got the exact same positive result with same experience considered as that of earlier software tester code. I hope this brings good news to all the testers stuck in graveyard. And i had no mention of automation tools in my R&R. 
Guess the only thing left now is to wait for an invite, if at all it comes this year. I'm based onshore NSW.
EOIs: 190- 95 points, 261313 and 261314 
189- 85 points 261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Hi NB,
> I went ahead anyway with the ACS review evaluation under the code for 261313 Software Engineer, as the ACS guidelines for both of these professions are exactly same word by word, and got the exact same positive result with same experience considered as that of earlier software tester code. I hope this brings good news to all the testers stuck in graveyard. And i had no mention of automation tools in my R&R.
> Guess the only thing left now is to wait for an invite, if at all it comes this year. I'm based onshore NSW.
> EOIs: 190- 95 points, 261313 and 261314
> 189- 85 points 261313


Not to alarm you, but to prepare you
DHA will look independently at your career to decide whether or not you are qualified to be a software engineer 
Just because ACS has assessed you, it doesn’t mean DHA will accept it blindly
In rare cases DHA has been known to ask the applicant to justify why they did not apply under 261314 which is more suitable 
Cheers


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

Sure NB, will have the reasons ready in case I get an invite..


----------



## freakster (Nov 1, 2020)

NK2189 said:


> Hi NB,
> I went ahead anyway with the ACS review evaluation under the code for 261313 Software Engineer, as the ACS guidelines for both of these professions are exactly same word by word, and got the exact same positive result with same experience considered as that of earlier software tester code. I hope this brings good news to all the testers stuck in graveyard. And i had no mention of automation tools in my R&R.
> Guess the only thing left now is to wait for an invite, if at all it comes this year. I'm based onshore NSW.
> EOIs: 190- 95 points, 261313 and 261314
> 189- 85 points 261313


Hey NK2189,

Just curious, shouldn't your points be like this - 

190 - 90 (85 + 5 State sponsorship pts)
189 - 85


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

freakster said:


> Hey NK2189,
> 
> Just curious, shouldn't your points be like this -
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,
My wife has a positive skill assessment for 223112 Recruitment consultant role which is only present in 190 lists. Hence, the difference of 10 points (5 state sponsorship, and 5 partner skill assessment). Not counting too much on 189 anyway because of less quota this fy


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello All, Can anyone advise what all documents do I need to provide if I receive NSW nomination? this is to collect documents well in advance. I am claiming my wife points as well. Detailed list would be really appreciated / share the thread where its discussed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vikrama said:


> Hello All, Can anyone advise what all documents do I need to provide if I receive NSW nomination? this is to collect documents well in advance. I am claiming my wife points as well. Detailed list would be really appreciated / share the thread where its discussed.


Basically you have to give the complete set of documents that you will submit to DHA 
Just add a CV to it

Cheers


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks NB. Is there any specific CV format they expect for or I can provide any of my CV. 



NB said:


> Basically you have to give the complete set of documents that you will submit to DHA
> Just add a CV to it
> 
> Cheers


----------



## rohantt (Oct 30, 2020)

Can anyone help me with developer programmer ACS resume? Job responsibilities not from ACS site.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

You have to give your job description not someone elses
Don’t try to game the system even before starting the process
You may get into serious trouble down the road
Cheers


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

kc_muzik said:


> States will come out with their own quotas, occ lists and criteria in the next 10 days or so.
> 
> If 11200 is all for 190 visas then NSW should get atleast 2500 of those.
> 
> So a little bit more waiting will get us all final clarity.


Hi, 
Have the states come out with their quotas yet? I check NSW and SA sites every week but there doesn't seem to be any update. Am i missing something, or was a gap of over a month (and counting) after federal budget expected?
Do we know if invites are still restricted to onshore candidates and if yes, until when?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

dreamer05 said:


> Hi,
> Have the states come out with their quotas yet? I check NSW and SA sites every week but there doesn't seem to be any update. Am i missing something, or was a gap of over a month (and counting) after federal budget expected?
> Do we know if invites are still restricted to onshore candidates and if yes, until when?


Nothing has been released yet, nobody knows when to expect it and what to expect. A lot of speculation that states will be focusing on onshore candidates unless you're in a healthcare occupation.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

dreamer05 said:


> Hi,
> Have the states come out with their quotas yet? I check NSW and SA sites every week but there doesn't seem to be any update. Am i missing something, or was a gap of over a month (and counting) after federal budget expected?
> Do we know if invites are still restricted to onshore candidates and if yes, until when?


It is expected that all the states will come up with their criteria in mid-last November or Early December.. And Tasmania and Queensland have updated on Friday that they will focus and adhere to critical occupations only after allotting full quota to the states and they are currently finalised occupation list which supports covid-19 Recovery. 
Everything will be finalised in a few weeks so have some patience.
And it is very much obvious after budget it takes 1.5-2 Months..
So in Normal situation budget is being delivered in May and states have their quota till July. Hope your doubt has been cleared.
Thank you.


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

jetpackcowboi said:


> *My 190 status*
> 
> Just wanted to share my 190 status for 2020 in case it's useful for anyone -
> 
> ...


Hello, which English test validity expired. i believe, we can use PTE score report for 3 years for Austalia immigration purpose. is it not the case ?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Vikrama said:


> Hello, which English test validity expired. i believe, we can use PTE score report for 3 years for Austalia immigration purpose. is it not the case ?


That is correct, PTE scores are valid for a period of 3 years as far as AU immigration is concerned.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Heard there was an invitation round today, any invites??


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

They have removed stay criteria from NSW website means they have open EOI for offshore?


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

uraiba said:


> They have removed stay criteria from NSW website means they have open EOI for offshore?


*I don’t currently reside in NSW, am I still eligible for NSW nomination?*
No. NSW is currently only inviting EOIs to apply for nomination from people currently residing in NSW. *We cannot provide a time frame when offshore EOIs will be invited at this time.*









Common questions about skilled visas


What you need to know about NSW nomination for subclass 190 and subclass 491 visas.




www.business.nsw.gov.au


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

uraiba said:


> They have removed stay criteria from NSW website means they have open EOI for offshore?


Where did you even find this!? 

It's clear on the main page!

*2020-21 Financial Year Update*
NSW will only invite applicants currently in selected health, ICT and engineering occupations, *and who currently reside in NSW.*


----------



## Big Hommie (Jan 25, 2020)

Anxiety, states have been awfully quiet with invites; was hoping to land a 190. Im in health 411411 Enrolled Nurse residing and working in NSW; only got 70 points, however I am looking to sit another English test for an extra edge, anyways my max would probably be 75 points as my age is just short of the prime threshold.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

chwfarooq said:


> Hi guys.
> I have updates my EOI for SC *189 today (13th November, 2020) *claiming 95 Points.
> Do you have any idea idea by when should I expect my invitation? I will be very thankful for your advice.
> 
> ...


Don't make a thread and then post the exact same content in another thread.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

chwfarooq said:


> Hi guys.
> I have updates my EOI for SC *189 today (13th November, 2020) *claiming 95 Points.
> Do you have any idea idea by when should I expect my invitation? I will be very thankful for your advice.
> 
> ...


Unpredictability is the norm. If your occupation is on the priority list, then you stand a chance. Good luck!


----------



## sandipjanee (Feb 7, 2020)

jiteshp1992 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some help with my situation:
> I have recently got a positive assessment for Anzsco code 225113: Marketing Specialist and preparing to give my PTE Academic test scheduled for this week.
> ...


Hi Jitesh,

I am applying for an assessment for 225113 for marketing specialist too next week.

Just wanted to check the current timeline. Did you apply for urgent option or regular one? How much time did they take to give you a positive assessment.

Best wishes for PTE
Cheers
Sandip


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Any idea when NSW will start inviting onshore people with the professions that are not on the critical list.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Safe to expect the worst, assume it is going to happen next financial year. If it comes through before, it's nothing but a bonus.


----------



## jiteshp1992 (Sep 8, 2020)

sandipjanee said:


> Hi Jitesh,
> 
> I am applying for an assessment for 225113 for marketing specialist too next week.
> 
> ...


I applied for the regular option during the end of Sept 2020, and my application got positive assessment by around last week of October.. so approx 1 month (however they say it takes upto 2-3 months, but if your skill assessment,work exp, other docs are fine, then things move quickly). 
I believe I paid around 880 AUD.

Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Skilled Work Regional visa (subclass 491)







www.business.nsw.gov.au





There is an update on NSW and they have released criteria for offshore as well this signifies a good news I presume


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> Skilled Work Regional visa (subclass 491)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes as per that,
*b. At least five years skilled employment experience (offshore Applicants)*
If you reside outside of Australia, you must:

hold a valid skills assessment for an occupation that appears on your nominated region's occupation list; and
have at least five years of skilled employment in such nominated occupation, or a closely related occupation.


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

Any word on when NSW invitations will start to roll out? Their website was updated a few days ago that slots have been provided but still nothing concrete yet


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

PierreOzil said:


> Any word on when NSW invitations will start to roll out? Their website was updated a few days ago that slots have been provided but still nothing concrete yet


There may be one round before the year ends. Just a guess! 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

PierreOzil said:


> Any word on when NSW invitations will start to roll out? Their website was updated a few days ago that slots have been provided but still nothing concrete yet


Could you please share the link?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Visas and migration







www.business.nsw.gov.au





There is an Update on NSW page..


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Visas and migration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although they're stating "Last updated 23/11/2020", I really do not see any new update on this page since August month, except for "Business and Investors Visa" for which they've mentioned interim allocations are filled.


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a query. for instance, if I am invited by NSW and lodged my application with DHA, Am I allowed to go overseas with Bridge-B visa ?
I know i can't come back as travel restrictions are in place. I intend not to return until border restrictions are lifted. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Although they're stating "Last updated 23/11/2020", I really do not see any new update on this page since August month, except for "Business and Investors Visa" for which they've mentioned interim allocations are filled.


Was below content already available in the page ? 

*2020-21 Financial Year Update*
– _Last updated 23/11/2020_

NSW has been provided a limited number of interim nomination places for the 2020–21 financial year.

Because our nomination places are limited, we have made some temporary adjustments to our application process. These adjustments will be reviewed if more nomination places are provided to us later in the financial year.


----------



## rohantt (Oct 30, 2020)

Vikrama said:


> Was below content already available in the page ?
> 
> *2020-21 Financial Year Update*
> – _Last updated 23/11/2020_
> ...


No. added today.


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

rohantt said:


> No. added today.


No, that has been there for a few weeks..almost a month now. They've just changed the look of the page there. The only update us regarding the business visa. Trust me, I'm on that page every 2 days.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes, I also reconfirm the same

As I mentioned earlier, the only change is the text added as last updated and Business and innovation quota are filled. Otherwise it is literally the same for more than 3 months.


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

any idea when NSW 190 list will be available?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

We were all waiting for the Federal budget, and then the states' budget...now for all of our knowledge, there are no allocation directions given yet by DHA to the states....so the timeline for upcoming invitation rounds is a very big *?* mark.

Here's the update from SA, which will be applicable for NSW as well though they haven't explicitly communicated yet.
P.S. About a month back, they had stated that it'll be finalized by November end, which seems like not happening.

Refer : Skilled Migration program - allocation update | Move to South Australia


----------



## sandipjanee (Feb 7, 2020)

jiteshp1992 said:


> I applied for the regular option during the end of Sept 2020, and my application got positive assessment by around last week of October.. so approx 1 month (however they say it takes upto 2-3 months, but if your skill assessment,work exp, other docs are fine, then things move quickly).
> I believe I paid around 880 AUD.
> 
> Are you offshore or onshore?


Hi Jitesh,

I am currently offshore. I am about to submit my documents early next week.

How about you? Are you onshore or offshore?

Do you see prospects for Marketing specialist as an occupation being in demand post the pandemic?

Regards,
Sandip Janee


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi. I am a Civil Engineer and have worked 1 year in NSW in my profession. I have had my experience assessed and put in an EOI for 190 NSW.

Do I need to be working to be eligible for the 190 invite or am I eligible even if I leave my job?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

criesinvains said:


> Hi. I am a Civil Engineer and have worked 1 year in NSW in my profession. I have had my experience assessed and put in an EOI for 190 NSW.
> 
> Do I need to be working to be eligible for the 190 invite or am I eligible even if I leave my job?


In my opinion, you should be eligible as the previous criteria of working in NSW has been removed. You should also be able to justify your points claim. Other than this, I don't see any issues. Senior members can correct me if I am wrong. Good luck mate!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

criesinvains said:


> Hi. I am a Civil Engineer and have worked 1 year in NSW in my profession. I have had my experience assessed and put in an EOI for 190 NSW.
> 
> Do I need to be working to be eligible for the 190 invite or am I eligible even if I leave my job?


Even if NSW does not insist that you have to be working for sponsorship, logic says they would rather sponsor someone with a job rather then you
They have such a wide pool to choose from
Cheers


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

sandipjanee said:


> Hi Jitesh,
> 
> I am currently offshore. I am about to submit my documents early next week.
> 
> ...


Hi @jiteshp1992 and @sandipjanee , 
I am also a marketing specialist (offshore), and I submitted an EOI Last Nov. Still waiting for an invite. I do think Marketing Specialist will be in the occupation list this Financial Year (last FY they offered 100 invites for marketing specialist, and it was under "medium" demand). But it may be limited to onshore candidates only with a reduced quota. 
How many points do you have?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

One more nonsensical update, those who passed PTE 79+ at a border level, brace yourself to throw your 10 points.(applies to me as well). PTE has already submitted the report to Govt, we won't be surprised if DHA makes an amendment of superior English will qualify only if PTE 84+ revised from 79+.

Refer :




__





2020 PTE and IELTS Concordance Report | Pearson PTE


A guide to the concordance report – showing the relationship between PTE scores and those from IELTS and TOEFL.




pearsonpte.com


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> One more nonsensical update, those who passed PTE 79+ at a border level, brace yourself to throw your 10 points.(applies to me as well). PTE has already submitted the report to Govt, we won't be surprised if DHA makes an amendment of superior English will qualify only if PTE 84+ revised from 79+.
> 
> Refer :
> 
> ...


If they do choose to accept the proposal, they'll possibly give a DATE from which it will come into affect.
All those who have scored 84+ would be fine, rest will try to reappear before the AFFECT DATE to stand better chance and all the DOEs will move accordingly. THIS IS JUST A SPECULATION.

Anyways, Shakespeare said that "All the world's a stage" which makes us the puppets.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

that's crazy. so basically migrating into Australia is a test of your English literacy on paper when most Aussies themselves don't even speak proper. So its English first, then your skillset.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

unkle_uber said:


> that's crazy. so basically migrating into Australia is a test of your English literacy on paper when most Aussies themselves don't even speak proper. So its English first, then your skillset.



not really. Majority of the grants are applicants from India.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

TheEndofDays said:


> not really. Majority of the grants are applicants from India.


and what does that got to do with english literacy and skillset ?


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

unkle_uber said:


> and what does that got to do with english literacy and skillset ?


It means the migration program is not only about English literacy, despite the recent PTE changes (which hasn’t been adapted yet by dha). Otherwise AUS PR grants will given mostly to applicants who are native English speakers, which is not the case.

Remember, IELTS 8 and above has always been given the maximum points for aus pr, even back in the day when only IELTS was allowed.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

*2020-21 Financial Year Update*
– _Last updated 09/12/2020_

NSW has now been provided our full allocation of nomination places for the 2020–21 financial year.

By Home Affairs direction, NSW will continue to focus on nominating applicants undertaking work in critical sectors. These applicants are a priority for Government to support economic recovery following the impacts of COVID-19.

Refer : Visas and Migration - Visas & migration


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> *2020-21 Financial Year Update*
> – _Last updated 09/12/2020_
> 
> NSW has now been provided our full allocation of nomination places for the 2020–21 financial year.
> ...


Thanks for the update...looks like they will continue to focus on applicants who are onshore. Sigh!


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Thanks for the update...looks like they will continue to focus on applicants who are onshore. Sigh!


yes  no hope for offshore applicants !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ratheeshpd said:


> yes  no hope for offshore applicants !


Offshore chance is only for GTI applicants
Cheers


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

NB said:


> Offshore chance is only for GTI applicants
> Cheers


Yea got it. As an offshore applicant, it was tough to make 90 and 95 for 189 and 190. But with current trend, all gone for a toss


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> *2020-21 Financial Year Update*
> – _Last updated 09/12/2020_
> 
> NSW has now been provided our full allocation of nomination places for the 2020–21 financial year.
> ...


Does this mean only people living in NSW and currently working in their nominated occupation will get invited? I have 1+ years of NSW experience in my occupation (233411- Electronics Engineering) but I am currently not working in my field. So does that mean there is no possibility for me to get 190 NSW invitation at all. Thank you. I hope someone clarifies this.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Anisa_1992 said:


> Does this mean only people living in NSW and currently working in their nominated occupation will get invited? I have 1+ years of NSW experience in my occupation (233411- Electronics Engineering) but I am currently not working in my field. So does that mean there is no possibility for me to get 190 NSW invitation at all. Thank you. I hope someone clarifies this.


 In my personal opinion, the only thing for sure is uncertainty. The other thing that you can do is submit your EOI and be hopeful to get an invitation.


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

*I don’t currently meet NSW eligibility requirements, but I will meet them soon. Can I submit my EOI in SkillSelect now?*
No. When you submit your EOI, you need to ensure all the information provided in your EOI is correct, and can be supported by evidence. If you are invited by NSW before you meet our eligibility requirements, you are not eligible to accept your invitation.
*Should I claim all my previous employment in SkillSelect?*
You should only claim employment that is recognised as 'skilled', i.e. employment that is closely related to your nominated occupation, and after you met the minimum benchmark to be considered skilled in your occupation.
*For the purposes of NSW nomination, you are only eligible to claim skilled employment after the date you have been deemed skilled on your skills assessment. Claiming employment before this date may result in your application being declined by NSW.*
If you are unsure if your employment is at the relevant skill level of your nominated occupation, you may wish to have your employment assessed by the relevant skills assessing authority.









Common questions about skilled visas


What you need to know about NSW nomination for subclass 190 and subclass 491 visas.




www.business.nsw.gov.au


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

Which 


Rajeshkumar3 said:


> *2020-21 Financial Year Update*
> – _Last updated 09/12/2020_
> 
> NSW has now been provided our full allocation of nomination places for the 2020–21 financial year.
> ...


which are those "critical" sectors? I'm an onshore applicant waiting a statistician invite. Is that part of the critical sector?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

PierreOzil said:


> Which
> 
> which are those "critical" sectors? I'm an onshore applicant waiting a statistician invite. Is that part of the critical sector?


 There is no official clarity regarding this. The link below may help you to get an idea: Please see below:









What are critical skills & sectors? Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List


Essential workers are very important to keeping Australia running during the Coronavirus pandemic and to helping people and the economy to recover from the impact of the pandemic. There is a lot of uncertainty about who is and who is not an essential worker. There is also substantial (though not...




www.workvisalawyers.com.au


----------



## sns27 (Dec 6, 2020)

Please check this...

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi Guys,
Hope you all are doing well. Just need an advise guys -
I am working as a project admin (511112) in NSW for last 4.2 years. I have applied for NSW 190 nomination back in Sep 2019 at 70 points, now my points are 90 including state points with D.O.E 1-11-2020.
My company just offered me to move to regional branch & they can sponsor me for 494 visa. Currently I am working in Sydney metro for the same company on 482 visa.
Should I accept the offer & move to regional for 494 or wait for 190 nsw nomination.
My visa is going to expire on 03-06-2021.
Any advise will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance & best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

sherjel.anzar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Hope you all are doing well. Just need an advise guys -
> I am working as a project admin (511112) in NSW for last 4.2 years. I have applied for NSW 190 nomination back in Sep 2019 at 70 points, now my points are 90 including state points with D.O.E 1-11-2020.
> My company just offered me to move to regional branch & they can sponsor me for 494 visa. Currently I am working in Sydney metro for the same company on 482 visa.
> ...


In a current scenario don't wait for 190 NSW if your employer is ready to sponsor you for 494 then you should accept it and move to Regional area.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

sns27 said:


> Please check this...
> 
> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> View attachment 98745


That is an old update!


----------



## sns27 (Dec 6, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> That is an old update!


OK, Thanks


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

sherjel.anzar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Hope you all are doing well. Just need an advise guys -
> I am working as a project admin (511112) in NSW for last 4.2 years. I have applied for NSW 190 nomination back in Sep 2019 at 70 points, now my points are 90 including state points with D.O.E 1-11-2020.
> My company just offered me to move to regional branch & they can sponsor me for 494 visa. Currently I am working in Sydney metro for the same company on 482 visa.
> ...


At this point in time, I suggest taking any visa you've got instead of waiting something highly uncertain.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

sns27 said:


> what is the latest update then, please?


Uncertainty and lack of visibility in the near future when it comes to invitations/grants


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> In a current scenario don't wait for 190 NSW if your employer is ready to sponsor you for 494 then you should accept it and move to Regional area.


Thanks mate☺


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NSW skills lists







www.business.nsw.gov.au


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

As per the update, the occupation list is below for NSW 190. Only onshore can apply for these ?

*Skilled Nominated (Permanent) visa (subclass 190)*

133211 Engineering Manager
134212 Nursing Clinical Director
233911 Aeronautical Engineer
233916 Naval Architect
254411 Nurse Practitioner
254413 Registered Nurse (Child and Family Health)
254414 Registered Nurse (Community Health)
254415 Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency)
254417 Registered Nurse (Disability and Rehabilitation)
254418 Registered Nurse (Medical)
254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice)
254499 Registered Nurses nec
261111 ICT business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
262112 ICT Security Specialist
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
312311 Electrical Engineering Draftsperson
312312 Electrical Engineering Technicia


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

This is an old news. Only onshore will be preferred but anyone can raise EOI. But there has been no recent invites from them.


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

ratheeshpd said:


> As per the update, the occupation list is below for NSW 190. Only onshore can apply for these ?
> 
> *Skilled Nominated (Permanent) visa (subclass 190)*
> 
> ...


Yes. Only for onshore. From NSW website "No. NSW is currently only inviting EOIs to apply for nomination from people currently residing in NSW. *We cannot provide a time frame when offshore EOIs will be invited at this time.* "


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

criesinvains said:


> Yes. Only for onshore. From NSW website "No. NSW is currently only inviting EOIs to apply for nomination from people currently residing in NSW. *We cannot provide a time frame when offshore EOIs will be invited at this time.* "


Where do you see this onshore requirement? I can't find it anywhere ever since they updated the occupation lists for 2020-21.


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

dreamer05 said:


> Where do you see this onshore requirement? I can't find it anywhere ever since they updated the occupation lists for 2020-21.


It is given in the FAQ section, but FAQs don't seem to have been updated because it also says:

"Is NSW inviting EOIs in my occupation?
NSW is currently inviting EOIs in select health, IT and engineering occupations in line with direction from Home Affairs. This occupation list is not being published by NSW. *We cannot provide further information by email or phone regarding this."*

Perhaps, the FAQs page has not been changed after they published the list.


----------



## Ramesh Singh (Dec 21, 2020)

3550 seats for NSW 190 this year. 550 more compared to last year! Great news and fingers crossed guys!


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Ramesh Singh said:


> 3550 seats for NSW 190 this year. 550 more compared to last year! Great news and fingers crossed guys!


Source?


----------



## Anna199 (Sep 5, 2020)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Source?


----------



## Ramesh Singh (Dec 21, 2020)

Although I must add 2957 NSW 190 visa applications are pending and in Nov 2022 with introduction of 191 visa, state allocation for 190 will start to drop significantly. So how many extra invitations will be issued, is still a question mark. Need to always remember the numbers we see are always for Number of Grants and not for Number of Invites.


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

Slightly offtopic - Is australian immigration overtly complex. There is what is written as per law and what actually happens which is incredibly frustrating. If @ramesh is right, even if software engineer is under PMSOL and invitation lists, the points required are so high, an offshore candidate cannot possibly get them.


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

Ramesh Singh said:


> Although I must add 2957 NSW 190 visa applications are pending and in Nov 2022 with introduction of 191 visa, state allocation for 190 will start to drop significantly. So how many extra invitations will be issued, is still a question mark. Need to always remember the numbers we see are always for Number of Grants and not for Number of Invites.


Where did you get the 2957 figure from? 
Is that the no. of grant applications pending or no. of EOIs pending invites?


----------



## Ramesh Singh (Dec 21, 2020)

PierreOzil said:


> Where did you get the 2957 figure from?
> Is that the no. of grant applications pending or no. of EOIs pending invites?


Grant Applications pending. Of course EOIs pending invites are a lot more. It's from the skillselect database, I suggest you play around with it; I found it has all the info one may need interms of their place in the queue.


----------



## Vikrama (Oct 15, 2020)

Friends, Any idea when would be NSW invitation round may take place in Jan ?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Vikrama said:


> Friends, Any idea when would be NSW invitation round may take place in Jan ?



May be this or next week..

@Everyone...Request to notify here if anyone get a preinvite in the coming rounds


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

Anybody got invites?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> May be this or next week..
> 
> @Everyone...Request to notify here if anyone get a preinvite in the coming rounds


You need not worry
Most members are fanatics and will probably post here the good news before they tell their family
Cheers


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

NB said:


> You need not worry
> Most members are fanatics and will probably post here the good news before they tell their family
> Cheers


Yeah NB, that's obvious. Just made an explicit request as the thread went into backburner and being inactive 👍


----------



## PierreOzil (Nov 5, 2020)

Ramesh Singh said:


> Grant Applications pending. Of course EOIs pending invites are a lot more. It's from the skillselect database, I suggest you play around with it; I found it has all the info one may need interms of their place in the queue.


is this the database/dashboard you’re talking about?



https://api.dynamic.reports.employment.gov.au/anonap/extensions/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## bcool (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Any chances for my profile for this financial year or next financial year :

Developer Programmer - 85 points (including SS)


EOI submitted with 75 points (including SS) on 11th March,2020
EOI updated with 85 points (including SS) on 12th May,2020

2 years and 3 months work experience onshore - NSW.

Appreciate your help.

Thanks,


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

bcool said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Any chances for my profile for this financial year or next financial year :
> 
> ...


Nobody knows. Maybe next financial year


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bcool said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Any chances for my profile for this financial year or next financial year :
> 
> ...


No one can predict state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 
Cheers


----------



## Manu Varissery (Feb 15, 2021)

ajnewbie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Welcome to the NSW SS Invitation Thread for 2020-21 Financial Year. As the financial year in Australia comes to an end, I am creating this thread for the next year. There were several who received their invites in 2019-20 and hopefully many more will receive their invites in the coming year. The past year has been trying and frustrating for many especially due to the pandemic. But, hopefully this year will get better as the days pass by.
> 
> ...


Hello All,

Greetings of the day. Hope all are doing good.

Any idea about the NSW 2021 invitation dates? Couldn't find any specific news regarding dates from Immi websites as well.

Appreciate if anyone has any details regarding this.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Manu Varissery said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Greetings of the day. Hope all are doing good.
> 
> ...


Short Answer : No updates, no one has any updates

All that we know is NSW is recklessly in a deep sleep with a sheer inconsideration towards people who kept believing in them and waiting while their money being shred to renew their temp visa, ACS, English etc., just to satisfy NSW residency criteria.

Few in the group would state that NSW has no obligation for your waiting(true indeed), but for keeping the temp residents hanging around, might as well they(NSW) can say they are really planning the rounds or not. This is not the end of life, we can leave it, but all we need is a clear way forward as we have invested time, energy, and money into this.


----------



## jijoboyz (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi, 

I applied for ACS skills assessment and came as positive on June 2019. 
My ACS skills assessment is going to expire in June 2021 (and my EOI is expired on July 2021), what should i do now ?
Shall i immediately plan for reassessment, will it firstly allow to do that reassessment now ? Or should i wait until its nearing June and then plan for reassessment ?

And for reassessment i can submit the same documents right ? Is there any new documents which i might have to add now ?

Kindly help to answer these. 

Regards,
Jijo


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

jijoboyz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS skills assessment and came as positive on June 2019.
> My ACS skills assessment is going to expire in June 2021 (and my EOI is expired on July 2021), what should i do now ?
> ...


are you onshore?


----------



## Manu Varissery (Feb 15, 2021)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Short Answer : No updates, no one has any updates
> 
> All that we know is NSW is recklessly in a deep sleep with a sheer inconsideration towards people who kept believing in them and waiting while their money being shred to renew their temp visa, ACS, English etc., just to satisfy NSW residency criteria.
> 
> Few in the group would state that NSW has no obligation for your waiting(true indeed), but for keeping the temp residents hanging around, might as well they(NSW) can say they are really planning the rounds or not. This is not the end of life, we can leave it, but all we need is a clear way forward as we have invested time, energy, and money into this.


Thanks for the quick response Mate.

It is really true, no transparency, no clear guidelines regarding the invitation rounds. At least immi should publish clear cut guidelines so that people can stay without much anxiety and proceed further appropriately.


----------



## jijoboyz (Feb 15, 2021)

imjordanxd said:


> are you onshore?


Yes i am onshore.


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

*Skilled Nominated (Permanent) visa (subclass 190) : NSW*

133211 - Engineering Manager 
134211 - Medical Administrator 
134212 - Nursing Clinical Director 
134214 - Welfare Centre Manager 
*233211 - Civil Engineer *
*233212 - Geotechnical Engineer *
*233214 - Structural Engineer *
*233215 - Transport Engineer *
*233511 - Industrial Engineer *
*233512 - Mechanical Engineer *
*233513 - Production or Plant Engineer *
233911 - Aeronautical Engineer 
233913 - Biomedical Engineer 
233916 - Naval Architect 
233999 - Engineering Professionals nec 
254411 - Nurse Practitioner 
254412 - Registered Nurse (Aged Care) 
254413 - Registered Nurse (Child and Family Health) 
254414 - Registered Nurse (Community Health) 
254415 - Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency) 
254417 - Registered Nurse (Disability and Rehabilitation) 
254418 - Registered Nurse (Medical) 
254421 - Registered Nurse (Medical Practice) 
254422 - Registered Nurse (Mental Health) 
254423 - Registered Nurse (Perioperative) 
254424 - Registered Nurse (Surgical) 
254425 - Registered Nurse (Paediatric) 
254499 - Registered Nurses nec 
261111 - ICT business Analyst 
261112 - Systems Analyst 
261311 - Analyst Programmer 
261312 - Developer Programmer 
261313 - Software Engineer 
262112 - ICT Security Specialist 
263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
*312211 - Civil Engineering Draftsperson *
*312212 - Civil Engineering Technician *
312311 - Electrical Engineering Draftsperson 
312312 - Electrical Engineering Technician 
*312999 - Building and Engineering Technicians nec *


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

Do you need work experience for production and plant engineering to get selected for 190 NSW. I went through the NSW website and couldn't find such condition. Is it not required?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

HHBS said:


> *Skilled Nominated (Permanent) visa (subclass 190) : NSW*
> 
> 133211 - Engineering Manager
> 134211 - Medical Administrator
> ...


Hello all,

I currently have 100 Points for 190 Civil Engineering (Points updated early Feb 2021). Just wanted to ask a few questions:

1. Do you think 100 Points is enough for 190 NSW?

2. I had put in an EOI end of last year and updated it recently. Do I need to put in a new EOI following the changes to the occupation list?

3. Also, I have so far been doing all the processing (for my 485 visa, PTE etc etc) everything myself. 
Do I need to go to an agent for the EOI or is it doable myself (assuming I do my due diligence and research as much as possible)?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

criesinvains said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I currently have 100 Points for 190 Civil Engineering (Points updated early Feb 2021). Just wanted to ask a few questions:
> 
> ...


You can have 120 points and not get invited or have only 65 and get invited in the same Anzsco cide
You are at the whims of the state
2. Check nsw website requirements.
They keep changing
3. No reason to go through a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

NB said:


> You can have 120 points SBT get invited or have only 65 and get invited in the same Anzsco cide
> You are at the whims of the state
> 2. Check nsw website requirements.
> They keep changing
> ...


Thanks NB,

Also, there is one questions in the EOI, which asks "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?". 

Would that have any implications to the nomination?

I'm guessing they cannot give me a 491 if I put in "Yes", as I'm not eligible. Don't know if putting "No" would negatively affect my EOI.

Its a weird question.

Cheers..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

criesinvains said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> Also, there is one questions in the EOI, which asks "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?".
> 
> ...


They are just for statistics
Under 491, you have to reply yes obviously 

Cheers


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi @NB, I just wanted to get your opinion. I have received my 489 visa(sponsored by TAS) on Oct 2019. I also have lodged my 190 Visa(NSW) on Feb 2020 and I'm still awaiting for grant. I am currently offshore and I would like to know if it's a good idea to move there now(if ever I get a travel exemption) to any regional area or should I be more patient just wait for my 190 grant?

Thanks!


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Seems like that NSW has implemented systems to invite the candidate wisely from massive pool of candidates as. As candidates will get invite email from *[email protected]. 

From NSW website:
Read your invitation email*
Your invitation email contains lots of useful information about how to successfully apply for NSW nomination, including how to troubleshoot common problems. The email is sent from *[email protected] *on behalf of* [email protected].* You are responsible for ensuring you can receive your invitation email – invitations will not be reissued.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wallflower11 said:


> Hi @NB, I just wanted to get your opinion. I have received my 489 visa(sponsored by TAS) on Oct 2019. I also have lodged my 190 Visa(NSW) on Feb 2020 and I'm still awaiting for grant. I am currently offshore and I would like to know if it's a good idea to move there now(if ever I get a travel exemption) to any regional area or should I be more patient just wait for my 190 grant?
> 
> Thanks!


It’s purely a personal decision 
If you want to give tas a try and think of settling there, then there is sense in going to tas
If you have no intention of settling in tas, whatever be your experience, then it’s best to wait for the 190 especially if you have a steady job and income in your home country 
Cheers


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s purely a personal decision
> If you want to give tas a try and think of settling there, then there is sense in going to tas
> If you have no intention of settling in tas, whatever be your experience, then it’s best to wait for the 190 especially if you have a steady job and income in your home country
> Cheers


thanks for your opinion! stay safe always brother!


----------



## jijoboyz (Feb 15, 2021)

imjordanxd said:


> are you onshore?


Yes, could you please confirm


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

Hey guys. Do we know if NSW has started issuing nominations for 190 visa?


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

*Does anyone got invite NSW 190 ?

Round just happened while ago today......*


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

HHBS said:


> *Does anyone got invite NSW 190 ?
> 
> Round just happened while ago today......*


Apparently a lot of people (in the occupation list) got invites for 95 + 5 points.


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

I got invited today around 2 pm for Developer Programmer (261312)

My EOI details are below:
Age: 30
Education: 15
Work Outside Australia:5
Work in Australia: 5
PTE: 20
Naati:5
Spouse:10
State: 5

Total: 95
Date of EOI Submitted: 25-11-2020
PreInvite Received: 25-02-2021

Thanks, @NB for all your help.

Can someone guide me with the documents to be uploaded on the link provided by NSW?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

tousifj said:


> I got invited today around 2 pm for Developer Programmer (261312)
> 
> My EOI details are below:
> Age: 30
> ...


Many congratulations! All the very best!


----------



## criesinvains (Nov 2, 2020)

I think a lot of people on 100 points got invited yesterday. 

Now, since it looks like NSW 190 started yesterday, do we know if they are going to send out nominations daily, or in small patches (every month/ every week).

Or, I'm guessing it could be anything, right?


----------



## Jotheesh (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi guys,
Anyone got invite for 261313-Software Engineer occupation?


----------



## noahcarter (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi,
Received pre invite yesterday for 95 points- 261312(Developer Programmer)

My EOI Details are:
Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE: 20
Work Inside Australia:10
Work Overseas: 5
Naati: 5
Spouse: 5
state: 5
Total: 95

Thanks to all of the group members. Was really frustrated when I didn't receive it in the September round.
Need some urgent help and guidelines.
Was blessed with the baby boy a week before. How can I include him in my PR application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

noahcarter said:


> Hi,
> Received pre invite yesterday for 95 points- 261312(Developer Programmer)
> 
> My EOI Details are:
> ...


When submitting the application in Immiaccount, add the details what you have currently
You can add his birth certificate and passport later
Cheers


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

tousifj said:


> I got invited today around 2 pm for Developer Programmer (261312)
> 
> My EOI details are below:
> Age: 30
> ...


Include all the supporting documents for the points you are claiming. For example, Skills assessment, educational qualifications, employee references/payroll info, English language results, NAATI letter, spouse skill assessment/English results.

Also, include evidence to show that you are currently residing in NSW.

Following documents are mandatory:

Passport
Skills assessment
English Language Results
Educational Qualifications (Certificate and Transcript)
CV

Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi All,

Has there been any invitations since the February round? It's been so quiet!

Cheers


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

payala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has there been any invitations since the February round? It's been so quiet!
> 
> Cheers


Nothing after 2nd March I think...


----------



## Manyu2 (Apr 9, 2021)

I just got the pre- invite for developer programmer with 90+5.


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, the April round for NSW pre invites happened today at 6pm, and seems 95+ pointers have got the invitations


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes, I too received it at 6pm! 95 points developer programmer DOE 15/03/2021

Congrats @Manyu2 !


----------



## oupwcup (Mar 1, 2020)

received pre-invite 261313 90+5, DOE aug 2020


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Received pre invited for Civil engineer 233211 (90+5). Doe: May 2020.


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello NB & Others,

I have just received the pre-invite for NSW 190 at 90+5 points for Civil engineer.
I just want to ask you that currently, I am on a 482 visa. In future, I will apply for 190 visa then do I need to do MEDICAL again as I have done recently in November 2020 for 482 visa?
Does 482 visa condition will remain in place and have to keep my health insurance until my 190 visa get granted? 

TIA.


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

HHBS said:


> Hello NB & Others,
> 
> I have just received the pre-invite for NSW 190 at 90+5 points for Civil engineer.
> I just want to ask you that currently, I am on a 482 visa. In future, I will apply for 190 visa then do I need to do MEDICAL again as I have done recently in November 2020 for 482 visa?
> ...


Hi and congrats mate,

Permanent and temporary visas medical tests are different and although you might have done some tests before (e.g. chest x-ray), you will need a recent medical examination for the purpose of your permanent visa application. 

As soon as your visa application is lodged you will be eligible to apply for medicare and cancel your current insurance policy.


----------



## Manyu2 (Apr 9, 2021)

@payala congrats to you too.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HHBS said:


> Hello NB & Others,
> 
> I have just received the pre-invite for NSW 190 at 90+5 points for Civil engineer.
> I just want to ask you that currently, I am on a 482 visa. In future, I will apply for 190 visa then do I need to do MEDICAL again as I have done recently in November 2020 for 482 visa?
> ...


You can give the current HAPID number but you will have to get the HIV test done, which is generally not required for 482, but is required for 190
You can cancel your health insurance the moment you apply for your Medicare card and get the temporary number
But you should get private health insurance to avoid the MLS especially if you are in the higher tax bracket
Cheers


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

NB said:


> You can give the current HAPID number but you will have to get the HIV test done, which is generally not required for 482, but is required for 190
> You can cancel your health insurance the moment you apply for your Medicare card and get the temporary number
> But you should get private health insurance to avoid the MLS especially if you are in the higher tax bracket
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.
Do I have to do only an HIV test or I have to do all three tests again (Medical check-up, X-ray, HIV)?
Does my 482 work visa condition will still remain in place until my 190 get granted? Like changing job or doing another job?


----------



## alligator (Jul 29, 2019)

HHBS said:


> Received pre invited for Civil engineer 233211 (90+5). Doe: May 2020.


Hi HHBS,
Can you tell me how many years work expereince you've claimed on the EOI (onshore and offshore)? I am a civil engineer with 90+5 points too. I currenlty have 19 months work experience (onshore).
Just trying to estimate my number in the queue.

Thanks!


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

alligator said:


> Hi HHBS,
> Can you tell me how many years work expereince you've claimed on the EOI (onshore and offshore)? I am a civil engineer with 90+5 points too. I currenlty have 19 months work experience (onshore).
> Just trying to estimate my number in the queue.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I have 19+ months onshore exp and 2 years off-shore exp.


----------



## alligator (Jul 29, 2019)

HHBS said:


> Hi, I have 19+ months onshore exp and 2 years off-shore exp.


Thanks for that!


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello NB & Others.
Do I have to do only an HIV test or I have to do all three tests again (Medical check-up, X-ray, HIV)?
If I provide my previous valid HAP ID while filing the visa then can I generate new HAP ID for HIV test by myself or CO will generate the same?

Does my 482 work visa condition will still remain in place until my 190 get granted? Like changing job or doing another job?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HHBS said:


> Hello NB & Others.
> Do I have to do only an HIV test or I have to do all three tests again (Medical check-up, X-ray, HIV)?
> If I provide my previous valid HAP ID while filing the visa then can I generate new HAP ID for HIV test by myself or CO will generate the same?
> 
> Does my 482 work visa condition will still remain in place until my 190 get granted? Like changing job or doing another job?


The hapid will be generated by the CO
In all likelihood, the CO will only ask for the tests which are missing previously like HIV etc., but he may insist on full also
His prerogative 
Till your bridging visa kicks in, you have to abide by the rules of the 482
Your BVA will kick in only when your existing 482 expires normally 
Cheers


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Hi guys, I also got a preinvite on 9th of April. I have 85+5 points, Geotechnical Engineer 233212. DOE is 9 June 2020. I just submitted my application to NSW earlier today - hopefully I get an approval 🤞🏼


----------



## RKhare (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi Guys, how often does NAATI conducts online examination for the certification. Do we need to wait for 4-5 months after registering to appear for the exam?


----------



## RKhare (Apr 11, 2021)

VETASSESS requires Statement of Service on the letter head of your current organisation signed by manager/HR. I don't want my company in India to know that I have plans to move to another country and thereby leave the organisation. Some of my friends who earlier got their assessment done from ACS submitted a self declaration of duties and responsibilities along with another similar declaration from a colleague working in the same organisation, both signed and authorised by a gazzeted officer. Along with this, they also submitted joining letter, promotion letter, payslips etc. as proof of working experience.
Does VETASSESS also accept similar self declarations in place of statement if service from the company?


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

HHBS said:


> Hello NB & Others.
> Do I have to do only an HIV test or I have to do all three tests again (Medical check-up, X-ray, HIV)?
> If I provide my previous valid HAP ID while filing the visa then can I generate new HAP ID for HIV test by myself or CO will generate the same?
> 
> Does my 482 work visa condition will still remain in place until my 190 get granted? Like changing job or doing another job?





HHBS said:


> Hello NB & Others.
> Do I have to do only an HIV test or I have to do all three tests again (Medical check-up, X-ray, HIV)?
> If I provide my previous valid HAP ID while filing the visa then can I generate new HAP ID for HIV test by myself or CO will generate the same?
> 
> Does my 482 work visa condition will still remain in place until my 190 get granted? Like changing job or doing another job?


Hi HHBS, congrats on the pre-invite! Have you submitted your application to the Department?

I’m also currently under 482, and my understanding is as long as your 190 visa hasn’t been granted, the conditions of our current visa apply.


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

ava26 said:


> Hi HHBS, congrats on the pre-invite! Have you submitted your application to the Department?
> 
> I’m also currently under 482, and my understanding is as long as your 190 visa hasn’t been granted, the conditions of our current visa apply.


Hi,

I am waiting for the state nomination approval. Yes, work conditions will remain in the place. But I can cancel my health insurance if my medicare card gets approved.

Thanks.


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

Congratulations everyone who received pre-invites so far..
Will NSW continue inviting people throughout this financial year?
As an ICT BA living and working in Victoria, I have got 95 points on my own and thinking of moving NSW and apply for the state nomination.
Your inputs on this would be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DD said:


> Congratulations everyone who received pre-invites so far..
> Will NSW continue inviting people throughout this financial year?
> As an ICT BA living and working in Victoria, I have got 95 points on my own and thinking of moving NSW and apply for the state nomination.
> Your inputs on this would be highly appreciated.
> Thanks


No one an predict state sponsorship
They Can invite someone with 65 points and not invite someone with 100 points in the same ANzsco code. They can invite in whatever Anzsco code they think fit without any rhyme or reason 
You have to take a chance if you feel nsw will be a better fit for you
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you
Cheers


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

HHBS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am waiting for the state nomination approval. Yes, work conditions will remain in the place. But I can cancel my health insurance if my medicare card gets approved.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks HHBS! Have you heard anything back from NSW regarding your application? I submitted on Wednesday last week but haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

ava26 said:


> Thanks HHBS! Have you heard anything back from NSW regarding your application? I submitted on Wednesday last week but haven’t heard anything yet.


Not yet. I know lot of people who are still waiting for the final approval. I assume it was big invitation round. So it's taking a time.


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

I've been asked for further information regarding my NSW nomination application. I need to reply within 14 days to send the document or let the officer know that obtaining it will take longer. Hopefully ACS won't take too long to process. Here's the text from the email:

"Please provide a skills assessment that clearly states the date ACS has deemed you skilled in your occupation."

I have an Australian degree which means the only date displayed on my assessment result-letter is my graduation date, which is also considered the "suitability criteria met date" according to ACS criteria.

My assessment is not inclusive of my work experience since I did PY and my 1 year onshore experience was completed just last month. I think it's best if I just reapply for a new skill assessment, ( which can take up to 8-10 weeks:/ ), and let the officer know I've applied for it.

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

payala said:


> I've been asked for further information regarding my NSW nomination application. I need to reply within 14 days to send the document or let the officer know that obtaining it will take longer. Hopefully ACS won't take too long to process. Here's the text from the email:
> 
> "Please provide a skills assessment that clearly states the date ACS has deemed you skilled in your occupation."
> 
> ...


Hey Payala! When did you receive an update regarding your application?

Did you claim employment points? And if yes, did you send any other employment documents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

payala said:


> I've been asked for further information regarding my NSW nomination application. I need to reply within 14 days to send the document or let the officer know that obtaining it will take longer. Hopefully ACS won't take too long to process. Here's the text from the email:
> 
> "Please provide a skills assessment that clearly states the date ACS has deemed you skilled in your occupation."
> 
> ...


You did no skills assessment?
Cheers


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

NB said:


> You did no skills assessment?
> Cheers


I got my assessment last November, but that only shows my degree and professional year. My 1 year onshore work experience was completed 15 March.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

payala said:


> I got my assessment last November, but that only shows my degree and professional year. My 1 year onshore work experience was completed 15 March.


You should have applied for assessment again in 15th March and by now you would have the assessment in hand
Anyways apply asap and give the details of the application to NSW as evidence and request them to give you more time to submit the assessment 
Cheers


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

NB said:


> You should have applied for assessment again in 15th March and by now you would have the assessment in hand
> Anyways apply asap and give the details of the application to NSW as evidence and request them to give you more time to submit the assessment
> Cheers


Thanks NB,

Will do that, and I'll try my chance with acs priority assessment uploading a copy of the officer email. I know it only works when a visa is about to expire, but they might consider my situation as well.

Cheers,


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys, just received a pre-invitation from NSW (90+5)
Occupation: mechatronics engineer 233999
Date of effect: 26/04/2021
Good luck to all of u.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

mu7d said:


> Hi guys, just received a pre-invitation from NSW (90+5)
> Occupation: mechatronics engineer 233999
> Date of effect: 26/04/2021
> Good luck to all of u.


Many congrats

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## alligator (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi guys,
I also received an invite from NSW today afternoon.
Civil Engineer - 233211
90+5 points
19 months onshore experience and DOE 14/09/2020

Good luck!


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I got a pre invite for software engineer-261313 today.
85 + 5 points
3+ years onshore experience, DOE- 02/04/2020
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

abhnvj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got a pre invite for software engineer-261313 today.
> 85 + 5 points
> 3+ years onshore experience, DOE- 02/04/2020
> Good luck to everyone.


Gongrats!


----------



## Kendo2021 (May 15, 2021)

abhnvj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got a pre invite for software engineer-261313 today.
> 85 + 5 points
> 3+ years onshore experience, DOE- 02/04/2020
> Good luck to everyone.


Congrats! 

Could you give us your points breakdown?

Regards


----------



## abhnvj (Feb 9, 2020)

Kendo2021 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Could you give us your points breakdown?
> 
> Regards


Sure.
Below is the breakdown.
DOE- 02/04/2020
Age: 30 points
Education: 15
Onshore experience: 10
Offshore experience: 0
PTE: 20
Single: 10
State: 5

I had my NAATI scheduled on Monday 17th May. I guess I don't have to give it now😁

My roommate who also had the same points breakdown as me also got his pre-invite


----------



## mh9 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi,
I need experts' opinions. 
Currently, I am on a 482 Visa and will complete 3 years in September 2021. My employer agreed to nominate me for the visa 186.
But yesterday, I got the NSW pre-invite. 
Now I am confused what should I do? Should I wait another 4 months and go for 186?
Or should I go for 190? If I apply for 190 and after 6 months if I don't get any reply, should I go for 186 as well?

If at any point my 190 gets rejected, will it impact 186? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kendo2021 (May 15, 2021)

I need some opinion guys. I have 95 + 5 points for state if I apply for NSW.

But I live in VIC and I am planning to move to sydney and put an EOI for 190 NSW.

My points breakdown:

Software engineer 261313
Age - 30
Australian experience - 5 (2 and half years, can't get 3 years as I lost my job due to covid and no luck in finding new one for more than 6 months now, still trying though)
PTE - 20
Relationship status - 10
NAATI - 5
Professional year - 5 (expires Aug 2022)
Australian study -20
State - 5

Total 100

Wondering if I have a clear chance for 190 NSW as I am waiting for 189 with 95 points from Aug 2020 and its getting a bit tired of waiting game!

Thanks guys!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kendo2021 said:


> I need some opinion guys. I have 95 + 5 points for state if I apply for NSW.
> 
> But I live in VIC and I am planning to move to sydney and put an EOI for 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


If you can get a job in nsw, you would have a good chance with 100 points
Try your best to get a job in NSW even if it means swallowing your pride and settling for a lower pay or lower designation 
Cheers


----------



## etstring (May 16, 2021)

Got 190 granted today. This forum have provided many helpful info so I'd like to contribute back by sharing my experience.

A little bit background: I graduated Dec 2019 in Melbourne. Moved to Sydney and have a full time job since March 2020.

1st Feb, 2021
ACS Submitted - 261313 Software Engineer

25th Feb, 2021
ACS completed
189 and 190 EOI lodged on the same day.
90+5 points

9th Apr, 2021
NSW 190 invitation

10th Apr, 2021
NSW 190 application submitted
I applied AFP check on this day

13th Apr, 2021
NSW 190 application approved. Invited to submitted Visa application.

20th Apr, 2021
AFP letter arrived
Completed my visa application this day

4th May, 2021
Did my health check

15th May, 2021
190 visa granted


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

etstring said:


> Got 190 granted today. This forum have provided many helpful info so I'd like to contribute back by sharing my experience.
> 
> A little bit background: I graduated Dec 2019 in Melbourne. Moved to Sydney and have a full time job since March 2020.
> 
> ...


First of all Congratulation for your PR

Could you please tell me did you relocate to Sydney in March?
If yes, what are the residence evidency document did you submit for 190 NSW nomination?

Thanks


----------



## etstring (May 16, 2021)

sahi88 said:


> First of all Congratulation for your PR
> 
> Could you please tell me did you relocate to Sydney in March?
> If yes, what are the residence evidency document did you submit for 190 NSW nomination?
> ...


Yes I relocated from Melbourne to Sydney in March 2020. I live in an apartment and have electricity and gas bill on my name with NSW resident address. I think I also provided my bank transaction history as well.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi All, 

I am planning to move to Sydney from Melbourne as they are giving invitations for 261313. Should i move? I have lived and worked in Victoria for 4 years, would that be negative for my profile as i have lived in VIC? Should i apply EOI after spending few months in NSW? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

damn that's quick. You onshore guys and lucky and have a lot less competition from Offshore people with higher points. This stupid covid killing us all offshore applicants. Not sure if Australia will soon consider opening up to applicants from countries other than India considering the covid situation is so uncontrollable over there, or will it be standardized selection, without considering the country of the applicant.


----------



## Isaac.caa (Nov 22, 2019)

Maggo1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney from Melbourne as they are giving invitations for 261313. Should i move? I have lived and worked in Victoria for 4 years, would that be negative for my profile as i have lived in VIC? Should i apply EOI after spending few months in NSW?
> 
> ...


You need to show residency is well established by at least some months I would say. Some moved in April 2021 and preinvited April but received email their residency is not established.


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi Experts, Need your advice. 
I just received NSW 190 pre-invite for 261313 last week. Meanwhile, my company also agreed to nominate me for 186 (under the Temporary Residence Transition stream). 
I am thinking of securing my NSW pre-invite while the company is accessing my condition. Now the issue is, my company nominated me on 261111 while I was on 457 and will proceed with the application on the same ANZCO, will it affect my condition if I respond to pre-invite and the company also proceeds with my 186 application?


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

Cynojay said:


> Hi Experts, Need your advice.
> I just received NSW 190 pre-invite for 261313 last week. Meanwhile, my company also agreed to nominate me for 186 (under the Temporary Residence Transition stream).
> I am thinking of securing my NSW pre-invite while the company is accessing my condition. Now the issue is, my company nominated me on 261111 while I was on 457 and will proceed with the application on the same ANZCO, will it affect my condition if I respond to pre-invite and the company also proceeds with my 186 application?


I don't see any problem. You will have to pay $330 for the nomination though. I'm not sure if it's worth it. Also, I believe you would get a grant faster on 190 because it's on the PMSOL list.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello, 

Another question,

I am on bridging visa A and working in Melbourne. Any issue with visa if i move to Sydney? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggo1234 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Another question,
> 
> ...


Which substantive visa did you have ?
Which visa have you applied for ?
Cheers


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

NB said:


> Which substantive visa did you have ?
> Which visa have you applied for ?
> Cheers


I held 457, now have applied for 482 with same employer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggo1234 said:


> I held 457, now have applied for 482 with same employer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as you are with the same employer, it’s no problem
Cheers


----------



## Isaac.caa (Nov 22, 2019)

My friend received ITA today.
261313
Points 100 (onshore, 1 year onshore experience, PY, NAATI)
Pre-invite: 14 May
Submitted: 19 May
Approved: 21 May


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

etstring said:


> Got 190 granted today. This forum have provided many helpful info so I'd like to contribute back by sharing my experience.
> 
> A little bit background: I graduated Dec 2019 in Melbourne. Moved to Sydney and have a full time job since March 2020.
> 
> ...


this is what i dont understand. I was approved much earlier and also lodged visa much earlier same code and have higher points and even medical done/cleared and is decision ready and have not heard anything. I don't know how queue works(even if there is any) or is it random or how is it fair. Anyways congrats.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frank1000 said:


> this is what i dont understand. I was approved much earlier and also lodged visa much earlier same code and have higher points and even medical done/cleared and is decision ready and have not heard anything. I don't know how queue works(even if there is any) or is it random or how is it fair. Anyways congrats.


Fairness and DHA
These 2 words don’t go together
Cheers


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

NB said:


> As long as you are with the same employer, it’s no problem
> Cheers


Thanks NB, 

Does my employer need to submit address change in 482 application as i am moving from one state to another or it doesn’t matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darkknight2099 said:


> Yes for 1 and 2. As long as 1 is happening during weekends.
> Not sure about 3.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk





Maggo1234 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> Does my employer need to submit address change in 482 application as i am moving from one state to another or it doesn’t matter.
> 
> ...


No idea about employer obligations
I am sure he would have a Mara agent who processed the 482 paperwork
Cheers


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

erikamadeiros said:


> I don't see any problem. You will have to pay $330 for the nomination though. I'm not sure if it's worth it. Also, I believe you would get a grant faster on 190 because it's on the PMSOL list.


Yes, that makes sense. Thanks @erikamadeiros


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Isaac.caa said:


> You need to show residency is well established by at least some months I would say. Some moved in April 2021 and preinvited April but received email their residency is not established.


Hello,

Could you please tell me what type of residency documents they submitted?

Thanks


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Isaac.caa said:


> My friend received ITA today.
> 261313
> Points 100 (onshore, 1 year onshore experience, PY, NAATI)
> Pre-invite: 14 May
> ...


Has your friend just relocated to Sydney or was living in Sydney from a long time?


----------



## Isaac.caa (Nov 22, 2019)

sahi88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please tell me what type of residency documents they submitted?
> 
> Thanks


Photo Id, bill’s, private health insurance, student enrollment letter in sydney etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac.caa (Nov 22, 2019)

sahi88 said:


> Has your friend just relocated to Sydney or was living in Sydney from a long time?


Been in Sydney for 3 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys, just a quick one. For the purpose of nsw approval, I have worked for 2 years and 5 months in my nominated occupation thus claiming 5 points. Do I need to prove one year of employment or the whole employment period to nsw? P.S. I do have one year assessment from EA for my work.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mu7d said:


> Hey guys, just a quick one. For the purpose of nsw approval, I have worked for 2 years and 5 months in my nominated occupation thus claiming 5 points. Do I need to prove one year of employment or the whole employment period to nsw? P.S. I do have one year assessment from EA for my work.


As long as you are working now in NSW, it should be sufficient for NSW
The detailed checking will be done by DHA once you apply 
Cheers


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

NB said:


> As long as you are working now in NSW, it should be sufficient for NSW
> The detailed checking will be done by DHA once you apply
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.

Though, I was working in Victoria, not NSW but that’s fine since it’s not a requirement for us. I moved here (Sydney) only a few months back but I can prove my residency.
But anyway, I will give them enough evidence to claim my 5 points for experience.
Thank you for the reply though


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

mu7d said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Though, I was working in Victoria, not NSW but that’s fine since it’s not a requirement for us. I moved here (Sydney) only a few months back but I can prove my residency.
> But anyway, I will give them enough evidence to claim my 5 points for experience.
> Thank you for the reply though


can you tell me what are the residency documents you are going to provide?


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> can you tell me what are the residency documents you are going to provide?


I have submitted my license (converted Victorian license to NSW) along with my bank statement. U can include bills, lease agreements …etc. The more documents u provide, the better. I will let u know once I get an outcome.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

mu7d said:


> I have submitted my license (converted Victorian license to NSW) along with my bank statement. U can include bills, lease agreements …etc. The more documents u provide, the better. I will let u know once I get an outcome.


ok. all the best and thanks for replying to my comment.

So how long you have been residing in NSW..I mean for how many past months Bank Statement you have provided?


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> ok. all the best and thanks for replying to my comment.
> 
> So how long you have been residing in NSW..I mean for how many past months Bank Statement you have provided?


Only 2.5 months living in NSW. I don’t think they have a time frame of how long you have to be living here. But from the day u make an eoi onwards, u should be able to prove it.
Again this is my own judgment based on previous cases, but if you can do better u will always have a better chance.


----------



## TomWondering2 (May 14, 2021)

mu7d said:


> I have submitted my license (converted Victorian license to NSW) along with my bank statement. U can include bills, lease agreements …etc. The more documents u provide, the better. I will let u know once I get an outcome.


Hi Mu7d,

I have already submitted my documents around 10 days back.

have you got any response back ? Some of my friends even got it back in just 1 day ( though they responded after me) , not sure if it is serial.

please let me know once you get your final invite so i can track accordingly.


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

TomWondering2 said:


> Hi Mu7d,
> 
> I have already submitted my documents around 10 days back.
> 
> ...


For sure I will update you guys as soon as I get replied to. I only submitted my application yesterday.


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello everyone! I got 190 grant today! Here are some details:

Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
State: NSW
EOI submitted: 04/11/2020
EOI updated with 95+5 points: 06/12/2020
Onshore/offshore: onshore
Points breakdown:

Age: 30
English: 20
Educational qualification: 15
Experience onshore: 10
CCL: 5
Australian Study Requirement: 5
Single: 10
NSW nomination received: 25/02/2021
NSW nomination approval: 03/03/2021
Visa application: 08/03/2021
CO contact date: 30/03/2021 (asking for medical exam)
Medical exam: 07/04/2021
Grant date: 26/05/2021


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

erikamadeiros said:


> Hello everyone! I got 190 grant today! Here are some details:
> 
> Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> State: NSW
> ...


Congrats buddy, all the best for things to come!


----------



## Ollie7 (May 29, 2021)

Hi all,

I just moved to NSW from Victoria this week. I am currently on a student visa and am working remotely for my company in Melbourne. To be honest, I’m just trying my luck at this point and was hoping I could get some pointers, advice or opinions on my chances.

*Occupation: *Software Engineer (261313)
*Skilled work Experience (acc. To ACS) :* 
_Overseas_: 0.6 years​_Onshore (Melbourne) _: 2.6 years​*ACS expiry: *27-07-2021
*Points (190) :* 90 points
No PY, No NAATI

Hopefully it all works out for us. Thanks for your time!

Cheers,
Ollie


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey Guys,
For NSW 190.. do we need to provide a statement for a de-facto partner? Or just evidence will be okay


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

erikamadeiros said:


> Hello everyone! I got 190 grant today! Here are some details:
> 
> Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> State: NSW
> ...


Hey Bro, Congrats  

Did you submit form 1221 or Form 80 ?


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

R.Max said:


> Hey Bro, Congrats
> 
> Did you submit form 1221 or Form 80 ?


Thank you! Form 80.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi ALL,

my query is related to experience section in EOI.

I worked in IT company from jan 2014 to Dec 2019. In ACS letter, i can claim point after Jan 2016. I have split my employment into 2 sections from Jan 2014 to Jan 2016, i clicked 'No' for nominated occupation as not claiming points and put designation as Junior Test Engineer

My designation changes from Junior Test Engineer to Test Engineer in May 2016, so what designation should I put in employment section where I am going to claim points i.e from period Jan 2016 to Dec 2019.

Looking forward to hearing from u.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> my query is related to experience section in EOI.
> 
> ...


You can split up the employment again to show your correct designation
Jan 2016 to may 2016 junior test engineer
Then May 2016 to ...... test engineer 
Cheers


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

Just copy-pasting from another post as I found it relevant here as well.
Good news is for some profession the queue seems to be moving fast which is really great. But for some still...

Guessing Software engineers are being expedited then developer-programmer

Developer programmer vs software engineers (for visa grant currently NSW)
I was going to post a new topic on this. It seems like it is one of the debated/discussed topics from back in 2010.
I am sure that nobody will have any definite answer as there are no rules on how it should be done (as they can do anything they like and do not disclose any precedence within even critical sectors).
But some of the things I have observed recently(pure guessing or inference) might be not true at all. So, no other way than waiting and hoping things fall your way.

1) Maybe a particular code (not a profession, otherwise, the person who know IT knows dev-pros and software engineers have almost same responsibilities or same degree/exp may be assessed under both) prioritized for a specific time (maybe like ok, this week, or month -don't know how long- all officers work on this code etc.). Even the information disclosed based on the "right to information" on the immigration website suggests that. So months there are many for particular code and other months there are less than 5 (in their term) even in 2020-2021 within the critical area.
Another explanation for this may be, particular visa officers looking for special code only and they are more active than others or less complications, or the queue for that visa is shorter.

I don't know. I can just guess or infer.

2) Based on a post on social media, it seems like software engineers were prioritized, or it looks like all the codes with "engineering" in the critical sector were prioritized. As I saw many engineering nominations (as they had added those later), and most importantly, I saw at least 3 cases (based on Fb post) where a person with lesser point (95 with state point) got a visa grant within almost one month with "software engineer". In contrast, a person with more points and who was nominated one month earlier and applied one month earlier (decision ready) with a "developer programmer" is still waiting.

For example, see this (taken from Fb):
_190 Visa Grant (NSW)
Occupation:- SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Points:- 95 (Included 5 from state and 10 for dependent)
Invitation :- 09/04/2021
Nomination:- 02/05/2021
Visa lodge :- 07/05/2021
Medical completed :- 10/05/2021
Visa Grant :- 29/05/2021
No CO contact, Direct Grant._
I had seen two more granted within 4-6 weeks.

and I have not seen many "programmer developer" granted post (maybe who is getting is not posting), and some I saw granted were applied in 2020 (perhaps there is a massive backlog from 2020).
And we even don't know the person with 105 points who applied in 2021 is prioritized or not over somebody who has 90 and applied in 2020 (earlier).

So, for now, guessing software engineers are bring expedited or they may not be in a long queue BUT,
we don't know for how long even if they are indeed expedited (you think of applying for that and from today "pro-devs" maybe expedited. So, never know.)

No other way than just waiting and hoping things fall your way, and there are no clear rules on it. A candidate does not know what is his/her number in the queue, how fast the line will move (random months), or even it will move or not OR when the queue will be stopped. So, I don't think there is any way to make out which one is better choice currently.

But If I were you, I would go for engineering (sounds fancy to some maybe and seems like all "engineers" profession are being expedited. But we even don't know if it is true. 

I googled and found that in the past, some were even suggesting to go for “developer-pros” based on their claim that state like more generic kind of professions. So, I don’t know. Applying and waiting is the only way.


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

frank1000 said:


> Just copy-pasting from another post as I found it relevant here as well.
> Good news is for some profession the queue seems to be moving fast which is really great. But for some still...
> 
> Guessing Software engineers are being expedited then developer-programmer
> ...


I would say that whoever was invited from 25th Feb onwards are getting their grant really quickly.

Here are the dates from some people from the group I'm in:


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

erikamadeiros said:


> I would say that whoever was invited from 25th Feb onwards are getting their grant really quickly.
> 
> Here are the dates from some people from the group I'm in:
> 
> View attachment 99667


Thanks for the info.
But still proves the point.
There are 4 software engineers. One with even 95.
And agony is I know 3 developer programmer (100 points) nominated person who applied 2 weeks before that (dev/pro who was granted on above list) and still waiting with no contacts.
Only possible logic maybe above developer/programmer was not nominated by NSW otherwise, I am confused how things work (how it is fair).

Also, seems like even for business analyst, the people who had applied after you and had lesser point had already got their visa.


----------



## TomWondering2 (May 14, 2021)

NB said:


> You can split up the employment again to show your correct designation
> Jan 2016 to may 2016 junior test engineer
> Then May 2016 to ...... test engineer
> Cheers





NB said:


> You can split up the employment again to show your correct designation
> Jan 2016 to may 2016 junior test engineer
> Then May 2016 to ...... test engineer
> Cheers


Hi NB,

My query is in regard to this only.


I do have a query on the same for EOI.

My EOI has got a pre-invite from NSW.

However I noticed that I have not splitted my offshore experience in to related and not related. Though there is no change in the number of points that system is giving me. I have just one exp and makred it as realted. 

Also in PTE ( i have mentioned test taker ID as reference nunmber) instead of registration number, can this be an issue ?


can this lead to an issue ? Should i clarify this with them ? I have submitted all pre-invite docos and have not recieved final approval from them till now ?

Please guide as it has been 17 days since I have submitted my documents to them and feeling nervous about this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TomWondering2 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My query is in regard to this only.
> 
> ...


You should correct both the entries asap
It’s critical that you do it before the final invite is issued because the EOI will freeze the moment the final invite is issued 
You should also inform NSW that you have made changes in your work experience in the EOI 
They are not bothered with the PTEA registration number goofup
Cheers


----------



## TomWondering2 (May 14, 2021)

NB said:


> You should correct both the entries asap
> It’s critical that you do it before the final invite is issued because the EOI will freeze the moment the final invite is issued
> You should also inform NSW that you have made changes in your work experience in the EOI
> They are not bothered with the PTEA registration number goofup
> Cheers


Hi NB,


thanks a lot for your urgent reply on this as always you are always there when anyone in community needs you.

I have updated EOI, had spoken to NSW skills helpline , he confirmed the same view that its not an issue as long as it does not influence the number of points. As directed by him also sent him an email with old table points and news points table. 

Regarding the PTE A he said no need to worry. (however I did checked it was correct in EOI).


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

erikamadeiros said:


> I would say that whoever was invited from 25th Feb onwards are getting their grant really quickly.
> 
> Here are the dates from some people from the group I'm in:
> 
> View attachment 99667


Hey the above information is useful.. is there a way to become a part of this group?


----------



## Bhr123 (Jun 10, 2021)

Isaac.caa said:


> established


Does this mean, the person got a rejection from NSW?
If yes, Can that person re-apply?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Can't believe it but... I got the invite today!

Civil Engineer, 90 pts living in NSW for the last 3 yrs.

I've already gave up on it and was waiting for the company sponsorship decision.


----------



## Isaac.caa (Nov 22, 2019)

Bhr123 said:


> Does this mean, the person got a rejection from NSW?
> If yes, Can that person re-apply?


Yes. I’m not sure as I’m not the applicant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiN (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi received a pre invite for NSW 190. 

I ve an assessment from ACS with 7 months work assessed as I assessed it around 7 months from the start date of my job along with PY. I don't have full one year work assessment but I ve not changed jobs, its the same job with same designation. 

What documents do I need to submit? Would the payslips and Super annuation for rest 5 months be sufficient?


----------



## payala (Apr 5, 2021)

SaiN said:


> Hi received a pre invite for NSW 190.
> 
> I ve an assessment from ACS with 7 months work assessed as I assessed it around 7 months from the start date of my job along with PY. I don't have full one year work assessment but I ve not changed jobs, its the same job with same designation.
> 
> What documents do I need to submit? Would the payslips and Super annuation for rest 5 months be sufficient?


You will need a reference letter from your employer, employment contract, payslips, bank statement showing your income, and optionally any income statements from ato.

Also share your points with the community : )

Congrats and Cheers,


----------



## SaiN (Oct 6, 2020)

payala said:


> You will need a reference letter from your employer, employment contract, payslips, bank statement showing your income, and optionally any income statements from ato.
> 
> Also share your points with the community : )
> 
> Congrats and Cheers,


Thank you for the detailed reply. 

Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
90+5 Points

DOE 08 June 2021
PTE 90,90,87,89
Scheduled Naati for late July, looks like its not needed anymore.


----------



## Kendo2021 (May 15, 2021)

SaiN said:


> Hi received a pre invite for NSW 190.
> 
> I ve an assessment from ACS with 7 months work assessed as I assessed it around 7 months from the start date of my job along with PY. I don't have full one year work assessment but I ve not changed jobs, its the same job with same designation.
> 
> What documents do I need to submit? Would the payslips and Super annuation for rest 5 months be sufficient?


Congrats!


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

SaiN said:


> Hi received a pre invite for NSW 190.
> 
> I ve an assessment from ACS with 7 months work assessed as I assessed it around 7 months from the start date of my job along with PY. I don't have full one year work assessment but I ve not changed jobs, its the same job with same designation.
> 
> What documents do I need to submit? Would the payslips and Super annuation for rest 5 months be sufficient?


What is your ANZSCO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevvo83 (Oct 1, 2020)

SaiN said:


> Hi received a pre invite for NSW 190.
> 
> I ve an assessment from ACS with 7 months work assessed as I assessed it around 7 months from the start date of my job along with PY. I don't have full one year work assessment but I ve not changed jobs, its the same job with same designation.
> 
> What documents do I need to submit? Would the payslips and Super annuation for rest 5 months be sufficient?


Many congratulations! Would you mind sharing if you are currently onshore in Aus?


----------



## SaiN (Oct 6, 2020)

kevvo83 said:


> Many congratulations! Would you mind sharing if you are currently onshore in Aus?


My Anzsco code is 263111 
I m currently onshore living in nsw from the past 2 months.


----------



## kevvo83 (Oct 1, 2020)

SaiN said:


> My Anzsco code is 263111
> I m currently onshore living in nsw from the past 2 months.


Many thanks for your answer @SaiN.

I've currently offshore, and I have an EOI for the 190 Visa with 90 points for the 261313 ANZSCO code. 

I'm considering applying for jobs and through a new employer hopefully getting a sponsorship for a 482 or 491 visa - as it looks like PR invitations to offshore applicants are not really happening right now.

Does anyone know if employers are applying for exemptions for new employees to enter Aus? Not all the job descriptions list this information.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevvo83 said:


> Many thanks for your answer @SaiN.
> 
> I've currently offshore, and I have an EOI for the 190 Visa with 90 points for the 261313 ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


Thousands of 482/491 visa holders can’t enter Australia and you are expecting that an employer will recruit you, then sponsor you and then get an exemption?
Unless you are in a critical healthcare Anzsco code, you are just wasting your time
Cheers


----------



## TheForgottenHero (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi Expats,

A rookie here in this forum. Would like to get your expert advices on the below scenario in which I'm in at present :

I'm currently in Sydney under 482 Temporary Skill Shortage Visa for Occupation : ICT systems test engineer (ANZSCO code : 263213). After completing more than 3 years in Sydney I was only able to achieve 75 Points which looks infeasible to get an invitation for PR in 2021. Hence I'm looking for state sponsorship now which would help me to get 5 more points which would help me to score 80 points. I still don't know if I would get any inviation at 80 points, so may be I can take other assessments (NAATI,etc) to increase my points.

My doubt is, I don't think ICT systems test engineer is present under NSW State sponsorship. 
So my question is Can I apply ACS and EOI for Software Engineer instead (ANZSCO code : 261313) to get the nominations from NSW ? If Yes then, What all documents are needed to justify my occupation as Software Engineer ?
Also what's the lowest score, a person has got PR invitations recently in 2021 that anyone of you are aware of ?

Please let us all know if anyone you know has got invitations at a lower score or not and against which occupation and in which sub class.

Updates from my side, if that info helps anyone - Recently One of my friend got it for 85 (sub class : 189, occupation : S/W Eng) and another for 90 points (sub class : 190, occupation : Developer/Programmer).

Many Thanks!!
Ishan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TheForgottenHero said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> A rookie here in this forum. Would like to get your expert advices on the below scenario in which I'm in at present :
> 
> ...


You can take a gamble of $500 and apply to ACS for assessment as software engineer 
If they give you a positive assessment, then you can submit the eoi
But with even 80 points the chances of getting a sponsorship is negligible unless you bump it to 90 with NAATi etc
Cheers


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

TheForgottenHero said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> A rookie here in this forum. Would like to get your expert advices on the below scenario in which I'm in at present :
> 
> ...


With 80+5 I don't see it being invited unless there is huge grants on July-August.
But one positive thing is seems like lots of 100 and 95 are cleared up for now (with even 85+5 being invited, as at least in 190 there is a queue). So, best bet would be increase 5 points.

But at this moment seems like software engineer (not dev/pro) is way to go with this info (will it persist, nobody knows). If you are working as system test engineer and do have valid engineering degree, I don't see much point why it should not be assessed "positive" for "software engineer"









_Info found online in social media._


----------



## TheForgottenHero (Feb 9, 2021)

NB said:


> You can take a gamble of $500 and apply to ACS for assessment as software engineer
> If they give you a positive assessment, then you can submit the eoi
> But with even 80 points the chances of getting a sponsorship is negligible unless you bump it to 90 with NAATi etc
> Cheers


Thanks for the advice, will try to increase the score to 90. Cheers!!


----------



## TheForgottenHero (Feb 9, 2021)

frank1000 said:


> With 80+5 I don't see it being invited unless there is huge grants on July-August.
> But one positive thing is seems like lots of 100 and 95 are cleared up for now (with even 85+5 being invited, as at least in 190 there is a queue). So, best bet would be increase 5 points.
> 
> But at this moment seems like software engineer (not dev/pro) is way to go with this info (will it persist, nobody knows). If you are working as system test engineer and do have valid engineering degree, I don't see much point why it should not be assessed "positive" for "software engineer"
> ...


Thanks for so much detailed info. I have done BCA, hope this would not restrict me to submit request as S/W Engnr.
Will try to increase points by 5 (NAATI) and apply, later would try to increase it furthermore. Cheers!!


----------



## deepaknaik (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi guys

Totally irrevelant from the topic.

In the PCC Particular Form

Do we need to give 2 references both from Australia or can we add a reference from India?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepaknaik said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Totally irrevelant from the topic.
> 
> ...


Indian government is not bothered about australia neighbour
Only Indian neighbors
Cheers


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey NB,
I recently applied for my NSW 190.. but for identification they asked for Birth Certificate but i have it in my regional language not English.

I have given Pan Card, Adhar Card, and 10th 12th School Certificate.

Do you think i still need to submit Birth Certificate in English or above documents should be okay from your experience.

I have applied in India but due to covid nothing is been processed. 

If anyone was in similar situation Please share your thoughts 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R.Max said:


> Hey NB,
> I recently applied for my NSW 190.. but for identification they asked for Birth Certificate but i have it in my regional language not English.
> 
> I have given Pan Card, Adhar Card, and 10th 12th School Certificate.
> ...


You can get it translated overnight by a NAATI approved translator
What’s the problem ?
Don’t try to save pennies
Cheers


----------



## kevvo83 (Oct 1, 2020)

NB said:


> Thousands of 482/491 visa holders can’t enter Australia and you are expecting that an employer will recruit you, then sponsor you and then get an exemption?
> Unless you are in a critical healthcare Anzsco code, you are just wasting your time
> Cheers


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## xlaws (Aug 13, 2019)

I got invited from NSW just after moving to Melbourne on 482 visa. It was about 3 days after moving from NSW. I am really confused if I should apply for pre-invite. If anyone in a similar situation. Thank you


----------



## shanf (Jan 10, 2021)

xlaws said:


> I got invited from NSW just after moving to Melbourne on 482 visa. It was about 3 days after moving from NSW. I am really confused if I should apply for pre-invite. If anyone in a similar situation. Thank you


OFCOURSE! Just don't say anything about Melbourne, come back ASAP and apply. 

Provide bank statements with NSW transactions and bills as much as you can.


----------



## xlaws (Aug 13, 2019)

shanf said:


> OFCOURSE! Just don't say anything about Melbourne, come back ASAP and apply.
> 
> Provide bank statements with NSW transactions and bills as much as you can.


I have everything but the problem is my current employer is located in Victoria which means I have to be in Victoria. Current address is Victoria as well.


----------



## shanf (Jan 10, 2021)

xlaws said:


> I have everything but the problem is my current employer is located in Victoria which means I have to be in Victoria. Current address is Victoria as well.


I got too excited with your invitation, maybe wait for the experts in the forum to comment on the 482 employer issues. 

Hopefully, you can get it sort it.


----------



## kapitanyeda (May 15, 2021)

xlaws said:


> I have everything but the problem is my current employer is located in Victoria which means I have to be in Victoria. Current address is Victoria as well.


Have you had any insight on what you will do about this situation?


----------



## shanf (Jan 10, 2021)

Australia arrival = 476 Visa: 30/12/2016

Back then people got invited with 60 points, so I had 60 points from March 2017, but never got invited until;

EOI DOE NSW 03/09/2020 233916 Naval Architect 85+5
Invited 10/06/2021
Approved 23/06/2021

Took a lot of work, Assessment expired, Naati expired, spent a lot of time and money, but after more than bloody 1600 days, got invited


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

shanf said:


> Australia arrival = 476 Visa: 30/12/2016
> 
> Back then people got invited with 60 points, so I had 60 points from March 2017, but never got invited until;
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Hard work pays off and it shows. Congratulations!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

shanf said:


> Australia arrival = 476 Visa: 30/12/2016
> 
> Back then people got invited with 60 points, so I had 60 points from March 2017, but never got invited until;
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Good luck!


----------



## romanlor (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi guys, I've got NSW invitation and approval on May 2021, then lodged my visa 190 application end of May.
My ACS assessment will be expired next month in August 2021.
My question is, do I need to apply for a new assessment or the one I have lodged my application with will be still acceptable?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

romanlor said:


> Hi guys, I've got NSW invitation and approval on May 2021, then lodged my visa 190 application end of May.
> My ACS assessment will be expired next month in August 2021.
> My question is, do I need to apply for a new assessment or the one I have lodged my application with will be still acceptable?
> 
> Thanks.


Your skills and English tests results are frozen on the date of invite
As long as they are valid on the date of the final invite, you are not bothered if they expire during processing 
Cheers


----------



## romanlor (Jul 4, 2021)

NB said:


> Your skills and English tests results are frozen on the date of invite
> As long as they are valid on the date of the final invite, you are not bothered if they expire during processing
> Cheers


Thanks. Such relief.


----------



## K19 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi Guys,
We got our pre invite for 190 after 2 years of long wait. We immediately accepted the invite and did the payment.
But our ACS was expired just before 10 days of the invite, so we contacted skilled migration on phone and email and they suggested us to get a new skills assessment done as they are ready to wait for the same. Now in the meantime our EOI expired (which was valid at the time of pre invite) so when we got the positive skill assessment and submitted it to the authorities they replied saying that they cannot nominate us as our EOI is expired.
Can someone guide us here as what to do next?
Can we create a new EOI and link it to the old one so that it doesn't update our EOI date 
OR
Do we have to create a new EOI and start again in the queue?
Please suggest
Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

K19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> We got our pre invite for 190 after 2 years of long wait. We immediately accepted the invite and did the payment.
> But our ACS was expired just before 10 days of the invite, so we contacted skilled migration on phone and email and they suggested us to get a new skills assessment done as they are ready to wait for the same. Now in the meantime our EOI expired (which was valid at the time of pre invite) so when we got the positive skill assessment and submitted it to the authorities they replied saying that they cannot nominate us as our EOI is expired.
> Can someone guide us here as what to do next?
> ...


If the state is serious about nominating you, then they generally transfer the nomination to the new EOI
If they are not agreeing to do that, then you have no option but to create a new EOI and wait for a new pre invite
BTW, state sponsorship are not given on the basis of how old the EOI is like 189
Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

K19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> We got our pre invite for 190 after 2 years of long wait. We immediately accepted the invite and did the payment.
> But our ACS was expired just before 10 days of the invite, so we contacted skilled migration on phone and email and they suggested us to get a new skills assessment done as they are ready to wait for the same. Now in the meantime our EOI expired (which was valid at the time of pre invite) so when we got the positive skill assessment and submitted it to the authorities they replied saying that they cannot nominate us as our EOI is expired.
> Can someone guide us here as what to do next?
> ...


That is so unfortunate. I hope that fortune favors you again and you get the invitation. Hang in there mate! Good luck!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

K19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> We got our pre invite for 190 after 2 years of long wait. We immediately accepted the invite and did the payment.
> But our ACS was expired just before 10 days of the invite, so we contacted skilled migration on phone and email and they suggested us to get a new skills assessment done as they are ready to wait for the same. Now in the meantime our EOI expired (which was valid at the time of pre invite) so when we got the positive skill assessment and submitted it to the authorities they replied saying that they cannot nominate us as our EOI is expired.
> Can someone guide us here as what to do next?
> ...


Mate, send them a compassionate email outlining your circumstances and also state that you have been waiting for almost two years. Include your new EOI and let them know that the old one expired after the invite. NSW is usually considerate with issues like this. Some members have had the same issue and they were issued a new invite to their new EOI. Also, call them after sending the email.

I hope you return with a positive response.


----------



## K19 (Jul 5, 2021)

NB said:


> If the state is serious about nominating you, then they generally transfer the nomination to the new EOI
> If they are not agreeing to do that, then you have no option but to create a new EOI and wait for a new pre invite
> BTW, state sponsorship are not given on the basis of how old the EOI is like 189
> Cheers





NB said:


> If the state is serious about nominating you, then they generally transfer the nomination to the new EOI
> If they are not agreeing to do that, then you have no option but to create a new EOI and wait for a new pre invite
> BTW, state sponsorship are not given on the basis of how old the EOI is like 189
> Cheers


Thank you for your reply NB.
We called them and they said just create a new EOI and email us, they will then issue the invite. So all good now. 
Just had another query ..I have heard of temporary Medicare card after receiving the invite.. are we eligible to get the temp Medicare if we receive the invite ? Or do we get the medicare only after the grant? Pls advise..
Thanks again in advance


----------



## K19 (Jul 5, 2021)

ajnewbie said:


> That is so unfortunate. I hope that fortune favors you again and you get the invitation. Hang in there mate! Good luck!


Thank you for your reply.
We called them and they said just create a new EOI and email us, they will then issue the invite. So all good now.


----------



## K19 (Jul 5, 2021)

shabaranks said:


> Mate, send them a compassionate email outlining your circumstances and also state that you have been waiting for almost two years. Include your new EOI and let them know that the old one expired after the invite. NSW is usually considerate with issues like this. Some members have had the same issue and they were issued a new invite to their new EOI. Also, call them after sending the email.
> 
> I hope you return with a positive response.


Yes they were very kind to us
We called them and they said just create a new EOI and email us, they will then issue the invite. So all good now.
Thank u 😊


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

K19 said:


> Yes they were very kind to us
> We called them and they said just create a new EOI and email us, they will then issue the invite. So all good now.
> Thank u 😊


Glad to hear that. Regarding your question to medicare, you can apply for it after you lodge your 190 visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

K19 said:


> Thank you for your reply NB.
> We called them and they said just create a new EOI and email us, they will then issue the invite. So all good now.
> Just had another query ..I have heard of temporary Medicare card after receiving the invite.. are we eligible to get the temp Medicare if we receive the invite ? Or do we get the medicare only after the grant? Pls advise..
> Thanks again in advance


You will be eligible to get the Medicare card only after you apply for the 190 and pay the fees
Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

For those on 190 visa there is no legal requirement to remain in your sponsoring state. Here is a youtube video from a MARA agent. 
Release Letter to Move From Your Sponsoring State/Regional Area? #Shorts


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Does anyone know when NSW 190 occupation list will be announced.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Piyali said:


> Does anyone know when NSW 190 occupation list will be announced.


I guess it will come out before the end of July.

Lets hope it happens sooner. 🤞


----------



## ShaikhZ (Jun 26, 2019)

I think, occupation list will be delay and the reason will be blamed on the outbreaks in Sydney.

Anyway, any news that they won't change eligiblity requirements for NSW 190/491? Do we have any confirmation?

Thanks.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

No nothing has been con


ShaikhZ said:


> I think, occupation list will be delay and the reason will be blamed on the outbreaks in Sydney.
> 
> Anyway, any news that they won't change eligiblity requirements for NSW 190/491? Do we have any confirmation?
> 
> Thanks.


No nothing has been confirmed as of now...
But let's hope it will be clear by end of July or in the beginning of August


----------



## Akshatha1703 (Jul 20, 2021)

Ollie7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just moved to NSW from Victoria this week. I am currently on a student visa and am working remotely for my company in Melbourne. To be honest, I’m just trying my luck at this point and was hoping I could get some pointers, advice or opinions on my chances.
> 
> ...


Hey. I am planning to do the same , move from Vic to NSW for Software engineer. 
90 is a great point , did you get invitation by any chance ?


----------



## all_out_gti (Jul 30, 2021)

Is that a thread for FY 21/22?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

So the much awaited NSW Occupation list for 190 and 491 is now out.









NSW skills lists







www.nsw.gov.au





Lets hope that now the actual invitations are also issued on the basis of this newly released list.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

all_out_gti said:


> Is that a thread for FY 21/22?











NSW State Sponsorship Invitations FINANCIAL YEAR 2021-22


Another year has gone by and so many of us are still stuck with the immigration process. With the pandemic still raging in several countries and the borders of Australia closed to offshore applicants it will be hard to predict the coming year. I hope this thread will have a lot of invitations...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## TEJU01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi All, 

how much point we need to get an invite in NSW 491 stream 3.

is point is important or employment experience


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

TEJU01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> how much point we need to get an invite in NSW 491 stream 3.
> 
> is point is important or employment experience


There is no point ceiling, higher points will have better chances.

and yes employment points will definately play an important role.

Cheers


----------



## TEJU01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Mr. said:


> There is no point ceiling, higher points will have better chances.
> 
> and yes employment points will definately play an important role.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the replay, much appreciated.

I'm an Accountant

Any chance for people have 2 years employment experience and currently working as an Accountant with 75 points including state points


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

TEJU01 said:


> Thank you for the replay, much appreciated.
> 
> I'm an Accountant
> 
> Any chance for people have 2 years employment experience and currently working as an Accountant with 75 points including state points


No idea.
But moving to NSW regional will be your best bet ..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TEJU01 said:


> Thank you for the replay, much appreciated.
> 
> I'm an Accountant
> 
> Any chance for people have 2 years employment experience and currently working as an Accountant with 75 points including state points


There are hundreds if not thousands of accountants and auditors at more then 100 points waiting for an invite
You do the maths
Cheers


----------



## K19 (Jul 5, 2021)

NB said:


> You will be eligible to get the Medicare card only after you apply for the 190 and pay the fees
> Cheers


Hi NB, thank you so much for the reply.
We already lodged for 190 and paid the fees, got the bridging visa details n all but it's not active as our current visa 482 is valid till 2022, so I need to know few things here:
1. Can we apply for temp Medicare card since our bridging visa is not activated ? And we haven't done the medicals yet due to lockdown ?
2. If yes, I guess below is the way to enroll How to enrol and get started in Medicare - If you’re an Australian permanent resident - Services Australia 
3. Also, our PCC is gng to expire in Few days, do we now again need to apply for it? 
We assumed that will get grant in sometime but unable to do medicals as all the Bupa services are shut at the moment due to lockdown. Hence this qus if we need to do PCC again?

Sorry for so many qus but this is the most reliable place to understand the procedure.

Thank you,
K


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

K19 said:


> Hi NB, thank you so much for the reply.
> We already lodged for 190 and paid the fees, got the bridging visa details n all but it's not active as our current visa 482 is valid till 2022, so I need to know few things here:
> 1. Can we apply for temp Medicare card since our bridging visa is not activated ? And we haven't done the medicals yet due to lockdown ?
> 2. If yes, I guess below is the way to enroll How to enrol and get started in Medicare - If you’re an Australian permanent resident - Services Australia
> ...


1. Yes
2. Goto the newest Medicare centre, once the lockdown is lifted and talk to them
3. It depends on the CO
Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I do have 1 question regarding Australian study documents(claiming 5 points in EOI).

I completed Masters in IT in Melbourne. 
For first year, I was enrolled in *University A *(having its CoE and 1st year transcript)
and completed 2nd year in *University B*( having completion certificate and Transcript also).

Could you please let me know which university documents should I upload for PR purpose?

Looking forward to hear from you guys.

Thanks


----------



## aseka (Feb 17, 2021)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I do have 1 question regarding Australian study documents(claiming 5 points in EOI).
> 
> ...


It is better to upload both.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

aseka said:


> It is better to upload both.


thanks..i called them..even they also said to upload both transcript. thanks


----------

